# FURLA bags



## Handbag_Whore

What does everyone think of FURLA bags? 
I got a great tan one off ebay at a bargain price and am eyeing up another....
Does anyone know if fakes exist?


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

I don't think Furlas are faked. I love them as well--one of my all-time favorite bags is a croc-embossed Furla tote. I also have a blush pink Elisabeth hobo that is perfect for the season!


----------



## Tuia

I personally have spotted many fake Furlas in eBay, so I'll have to disagree 

I have several Furlas and I like them a lot. Generally they are good quality but sometimes the designs are a bit boring.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

Tuia said:


> I personally have spotted many fake Furlas in eBay, so I'll have to disagree



Wow. I didn't know that... thanks for the info!


----------



## Janinevs

Also didn't know Furlas are faked. I have two and love them, quality is so good. Funny thing, I was using my one bag this week and for the first time noticed that it's made in Italy, I kinda assumed they're made in China. Checked the other one, but couldn't find a "made in" tag.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

MrsMammaGoose said:


> I don't think Furlas are faked. I love them as well--one of my all-time favorite bags is a croc-embossed Furla tote. I also have a blush pink Elisabeth hobo that is perfect for the season!


 
Oh wow, thats the one I want!!  Any pics much appreciated!!


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Tuia said:


> I personally have spotted many fake Furlas in eBay, so I'll have to disagree
> 
> I have several Furlas and I like them a lot. Generally they are good quality but sometimes the designs are a bit boring.


 

Oh really, any ideas as to how to spot the fakes?


----------



## Dabyachunv

Furla makes great quality bags-I personally love the Elisabeth Chain/metal hobo that came out 2 years ago.  I finally found it on Ideeli for cheaper than it was two years ago, & I bought it.  It should be here between 4/16 & 4/22.  It was the one that almost got away & I'm so excited to now get it.  

"Carmen" was also a beautiful bag.  The designs can be boring, but I find them timeless.  Some bags are made in China, but most are from Italy, w/soft smooshy leather.


----------



## OlgaMUA

I think it is a very underrated line.. I have 2 Furlas and love them.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi,
Any tips to where I can find Furla bags online?
Thanx


----------



## Elara

Saks and Bluefly usually have them. You can probably find some at the online consignment places like Anns Fabulous Finds as well.


----------



## SDBagLover

I have a Furla crossbody bag and love it.  The leather is so soft and nice!


----------



## Tuia

Handbag_Whore said:


> Oh really, any ideas as to how to spot the fakes?


Sorry, I have been away so i have not been able to reply before.

I am not confident enough to authenticate Furlas, but for example I have Furla Matilda and even though I know there are different variations of the bag available, I have seen my bag with different handles, different tags and different lining on eBay. Must be fakes. I know mine is authentic, I bought it from Furla boutique.

Furla bags can also be bought from their own web store, http://www.furla.com.


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you, Elara. I am trying to find a Greta tote, but maybe it is out of production?

And thank you too, Tuia!


----------



## babypie

I'm eyeing a Furla online, I've never touched their leather but it looks good...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yessss!!!! I have an Elizabeth Furla bag in gold and GOD!!! It's so pretty, the leather is thick yet soft and slouchy. Not to mention the smell! I love everything about it! For the price of a made-in-Italy handbag, nothing can beat Furla.


----------



## Furladdict

My first post *waves hello*

I _adore_ Furla bags, I have nine (hopefully ten in a few days' time...) and the Elizabeth is my ideal bag - it's just perfect.

I am lucky enough to live 20min away from a really good designer outlet with a huge Furla shop, which is my endless source of Furla bags and accessories 

I wanted to add - Furla shoes are also _really_ good!


----------



## dangerouscurves

^You're so lucky. Which part of the world are you at?


----------



## dangerouscurves

You can also find them at www.yoox.com. Here's my Elizabeth Furla that I got from yoox.com:


----------



## Furladdict

Dangerouscurves, I'm in Northern Italy, between Genoa and Milan.

The designer outlet I mentioned is in Serravalle (less than 1 hr from Milan) and definitely worth a visit, not just for the Furla shop 

....And your golden Elisabeth is just gorgeous. I am desperate for one in green, seen last time I was at the shop. Fingers crossed I can get it soon


----------



## Dabyachunv

Furla was actually the first designer brand to convince me that spending more than $400 on a bag was a great idea.  Here's my one and only, I hope to get a Carmen tote soon.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Dabyachunv said:


> Furla was actually the first designer brand to convince me that spending more than $400 on a bag was a great idea.  Here's my one and only, I hope to get a Carmen tote soon.





Wow this is stunning


----------



## coleigh

I have one Furla bag.  I love it!  It is my most favorite bag.  Currently, I have down-sized my collection to include LV Monogram Trouville, Guccissima silver Abbey, 30cm biscuit Birkin, and Hermes MM Picotin-blue, and crocodile embossed red Giselle Furla tote.  I feel that my collection is complete.  I'm considering a Furla wallet.  Does anyone have experience with their wallets.  Here is a picture of the bag.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

coleigh said:


> I have one Furla bag.  I love it!  It is my most favorite bag.



I have this bag in black, and love it. The only problem is that it doesn't *quite* fit over the shoulder, and that's why it doesn't see as much use as it deserves with me.


----------



## coleigh

^^Your bag is too stunning to leave in the closet.  I notice that people compliment this bag the most of all my bags.  I would love to see it in black.  Please post a pic.


----------



## Furladdict

Yes coleigh, my wallet is Furla (to match one of my Furla bags, but I use it everyday with any bag I am carrying as it's just too much of a hassle to move everything!) - it's been in daily use since I bought it a couple of years ago and it's fab. Will try and post a picture soon x


----------



## coleigh

I love clutch-sized wallets. Please do post a pic.  I havee sold off all my wallets except one...my Tiffany and Co. zippy wallet.  I am craving an H Kelly wallet again; I sold my old Kelly wallet in vert anis.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Def crossing my fingers for you! I saw a black and red embossed ostrich leather Elizabeth on ebay. I wish it was in kinda metallic color, though. You're so lucky to be close to all those outlets! I'm jealous! Lol!



Furladdict said:


> Dangerouscurves, I'm in Northern Italy, between Genoa and Milan.
> 
> The designer outlet I mentioned is in Serravalle (less than 1 hr from Milan) and definitely worth a visit, not just for the Furla shop
> 
> ....And your golden Elisabeth is just gorgeous. I am desperate for one in green, seen last time I was at the shop. Fingers crossed I can get it soon


----------



## dangerouscurves

Dabyachunv and Coleigh, these are the proof that Furla is not boring! They are gorgeous!


----------



## bububuddy

MrsMammaGoose said:


> I have this bag in black, and love it. The only problem is that it doesn't *quite* fit over the shoulder, and that's why it doesn't see as much use as it deserves with me.



Oh man!! Jealous! I would totally love that in black!!!!!

I have 2 Furla bags. One purchased YEARS ago...and one just the beginning of this year. I personally don't think their designs are boring per se, I guess I just like that streamlined simplistic look. I like to focus my attention on the leather and how well the quality of the bag is.


----------



## Inem

Furla was also the first brand when I spent more than $300 on a handbag. Mine at the time was on sale from $500. The quality was superb too, although mine was made in China. I don't have it with me anymore. I gave it to my mum when i tried to make more room in my closet for another bags.


----------



## Furladdict

Did buy my (second) Elisabeth, with matching wallet, but in a very vibrant blue! Will try and post pics of both soon.

Dangerouscurves, there is a Furla outlet in a shopping village which shouldn't be _too_ far away from you...

http://www.maasmechelenvillage.com/nl_NL/cat/women


----------



## Tuia

Here are two bags from my Furla collection. 

Matilde





Really bad picture, but it is a lovely bag. I use it all the time!

I have no idea what is the name of this clutch, I got it ten years ago (my first Furla). I still wear it a lot.





 Also this picture does not do justice to this bag, it is a classic croco-embossed clutch.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

I found my $5 leather Furla at the Salvation Army.  It is in great condition - just needed some cleaning and conditioning. Contacted Furla with pictures and they said it is from their 2006-2007 Fall winter line - about $300 - $400 range. It's a real cute clutch size bag and very well made.


----------



## MrsMammaGoose

coleigh said:


> I have one Furla bag.  I love it!  It is my most favorite bag.  Currently, I have down-sized my collection to include LV Monogram Trouville, Guccissima silver Abbey, 30cm biscuit Birkin, and Hermes MM Picotin-blue, and crocodile embossed red Giselle Furla tote.  I feel that my collection is complete.  I'm considering a Furla wallet.  Does anyone have experience with their wallets.  Here is a picture of the bag.



What are the charms you have on your Giselle? They look *great* on it!


----------



## dierregi

Miss T. said:


> Hi,
> Any tips to where I can find Furla bags online?
> Thanx


 
They have their web site

www.*furla*usa.com/


----------



## SwirlyGirly

I've never owned one, but one of my dearest friends swears by them!


----------



## aclineo

I loove Furla handbags because they're fabulous and totally under the radar! My fave is the Ubu shoulder bag.


----------



## anteaterquaker

i used to own several Furla, actually they were my first designer bags. They are well made, and extremely inexpensive compared to other Italian designer powerhouse. You can pick up nice furla bags from the outlet for less than $100.


----------



## songofthesea

i love furla bags! there's a great one out now, double straps, drawstring pocket in the front...really loved it but it wouldn't fit over my shoulder and since i'm going back to teaching soon, i need a shoulder bag...wahhh!


----------



## coleigh

MrsMammaGoose said:


> What are the charms you have on your Giselle? They look *great* on it!


 
Hermes charms.  They are my good luck symbols.  Thanks!


----------



## babypie

Tuia said:


> I have no idea what is the name of this clutch, I got it ten years ago (my first Furla). I still wear it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this picture does not do justice to this bag, it is a classic croco-embossed clutch.


 Nice clutch!!


----------



## handbaglover13

I've never liked Furla bag because I thought they were kind of plain. Then I came across this bag earlier this year and I had to have it ! I actually saw someone carrying it at an airport, then I went all crazy and had to track it down..lol
Of course at the time no where online had it and only saw 1 on ebay..

http://www.bluefly.com/Furla-ivory-...o&referer=cjunction_2585066_10436858_jx3w0gz1


----------



## Pumpulikukka

i got my very first furla bag today, and i'm really happy with it, it-s soo pretty!! and i have to say i'm amazed by the quality of this bag, it seems really well-made


----------



## lily25

^Congrats any pics to share?

Just wanted to say that the Futura bag is back!!! It was a best seller in the 90's and now it comes back in cherry red, mango yellow, and acai blue.

http://eu.furla.com/enfinity/FurlaEU/-special-collections/cat-WFS-en_GB-EUR-ehgKCgTUdHcAAAEmJnJG8Ipg


----------



## klb4556

I've got my eye on a Furla, so it's really good to know people are having really good experiences with them. I'm getting a certain vibe, even through the computer screen, that the leather is top quality. Even from the pictures, it looks so smooshy. 
Now, if I can get a couple bags sold, I can make way for a new Furla


----------



## floodette

Oh Furla is also my first 'expensive' bag. The quality is great and price is ok.

Anyone has their shoes? Are they TTS?


----------



## lily25

^ yes they have italian sizing, they are TTS.


----------



## OVincze

I have a Furla bag, Megumi in grey and I use it almost every day because it seems to take a beating.  The leather is awesome, feels wonderful, just buttery soft.  Very luxurious feeling but it is very understated.  It works really well for every day, it does not scream designer at all and I can wear it with almost everything.  So while they do not have the most exciting designs most the time they can be very versatile. I also have a wallet a grey one with butterflies which I just fell in love with and had to have, that one I think has a bit more interesting design but goes really well with most everything. My bag is made in Romania.  In Hungary where I now love Furlas are extremely popular and most people wanting a designer bag will first buy a Furla and then venture out into other brands.


----------



## missmoimoi

I have my eyes on two new Furlas: Frieze black suede hobo, the hardware is soft, pale, matte gold tone.  Other colours are nice too, but can't have them all.  I'm also liking the Fortuny hobo but don't know what colour yet.  The hardware is silver on this one but I'm loving the double chain handles with grosgrain ribbon woven through it 

I have one lovely black Furla that I found on clearance at Winners right after Christmas 2009.  It's made in Italy and the quality is lovely.  It's understated, for sure.  It's the Farrah shoulder satchel.  I get compliments whenever I wear her 

I didn't know some Furla bags are made in China?  That is a bit of a disappointment, I have to admit.  I thought they were all made in Italy.  I'll have to examine the Frieze and the Fortuny bags for sure before buying.


----------



## missmoimoi

This is my only Furla bag:  it was on clearance at Winners right after Christmas 2009.  I always had the feeling it was a return.  I found it at the Cambie Street Winners store, but I imagine it was originally from the Park Royal Winners.  It was and is in mint condition.  I don't carry her all that much.  With such a long wide zip top, it's not entirely one handed, kwim?  Still, I think she's pretty.


----------



## missmoimoi

I took a closer look today.  These are made in Romania.  The smaller Furla bags were made in Italy.


----------



## timayyyyy

I love Furla! This was the first "designer" bag that I've ever bought on my own! I bought it on my first trip to Italy a couple years ago at the Milan boutique. It was a fabulous experience. I still have the bag and have used it frequently to the point that it now looks well-loved. The material is very luxe for its price point!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Thank you! They have just opened a new Furla shop in Cologne and I'm waiting for the end of the year sale. They have gorgeous bags there and the smell of the shop is heavenly what with all those leather bags. 



Furladdict said:


> Did buy my (second) Elisabeth, with matching wallet, but in a very vibrant blue! Will try and post pics of both soon.
> 
> Dangerouscurves, there is a Furla outlet in a shopping village which shouldn't be _too_ far away from you...
> 
> http://www.maasmechelenvillage.com/nl_NL/cat/women


----------



## rainrowan

I wish they'd come back with the Furla Wally Doctor bag style from a few seasons back, it is just lovely. I waited much too long and now they are all sold out.


----------



## Princess Pink

Love this brand too! Such amazing value for high quality classic leather bags  I haven't been in for a while to see what they have, must check it out soon!


----------



## elizat

I think I'm going to buy a Furla while I'm here in Rome. I went to the store tonight and it was closing soon and the sales associate couldn't find a color I wanted, but said she'd look for me. The price is a lot cheaper over here- with the conversion, it looks like the bags are about half price the retail price in the US. They have a really nice grey that is pebbled that I liked.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Does anyone own a large Furla "Elisabeth" they can show me pics of or are there any pics online where I can check out the large version of the Elisabeth? Thx x


----------



## DisCo

I was able to get a huge discount on a python bag a few years ago...Will post pics tom!


----------



## Catdance

Dabyachunv said:


> Furla makes great quality bags-I personally love the Elisabeth Chain/metal hobo that came out 2 years ago.  I finally found it on Ideeli for cheaper than it was two years ago, & I bought it.  It should be here between 4/16 & 4/22.  It was the one that almost got away & I'm so excited to now get it.
> 
> "Carmen" was also a beautiful bag.  The designs can be boring, but I find them timeless.  Some bags are made in China, but most are from Italy, w/soft smooshy leather.



I asked a friend "in the know" about that - she said 90% are made in Bologna and Tuscany, and one or two smaller ranges are made overseas.  I love my Furla - it's beautiful quality and though the line is simple, it's elegant.


----------



## clu13

I have gorgeous Cranberry colored bag that I picked up on the Saks clearance rack. I did not even know what the brand was at the time. The leather is divine.  It is the only bag that the SAs at Louis Vuitton have ever complimented me on, including my LV bags - Lol!


----------



## DisCo

Here it is..my one and only Furla bag.  It comes with 2 sets of detachable straps so you can wear this bag on the shoulder or by the hand.  It also comes with a Furla lock charm.


----------



## OVincze

Hello everyone,

We need to have a Furla forum no?  I SOOOO fell in love with their Oz special collection definitely not boring and although not as "Furla-like" the bags are very different.  I am getting this bag soon:

http://eu.furla.com/enfinity/FurlaE...Ipg-RdEKCgTUX5kAAAEqacQreEIM?JumpTo=OfferList

Just adore this bag, the lining is spectacular too.  Anyone agree here?


----------



## OVincze

Hmm seems the link is not working?  It is the Leitmotiv special collection and the bag I am getting is the Oz Gazing Ball. 

In Hungary, where I reside now there are coupons for purchases made through Dec 15, even better!


----------



## elizat

OVincze said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We need to have a Furla forum no?  I SOOOO fell in love with their Oz special collection definitely not boring and although not as "Furla-like" the bags are very different.  I am getting this bag soon:
> 
> http://eu.furla.com/enfinity/FurlaE...Ipg-RdEKCgTUX5kAAAEqacQreEIM?JumpTo=OfferList
> 
> Just adore this bag, the lining is spectacular too.  Anyone agree here?



Wow, very different from usual designs. It is a bit much for me, but I think it is cute and whimsical.


----------



## OVincze

Haha it is different and I think sort of funky but then I love to wear things that are different.  I am getting this bag for evenings, museums, special occasions and yes this bag is best with a simple black, grey or brown dress, nothing extra.


----------



## itemowner

Here's another Furla fan...

1)  Dainty bow furla, easily 8 years old
2)  Carmen - red large
3)  Elisabeth - brown exotic leather

Am thinking of the next one.  Either an ostrich or embossed leather


----------



## OVincze

This season they also have real snakeskin bags and they are to die for, have seen some of the designs at the store last nite. The Carmen in red is stunning itemowner, I love that bag.  Elisabeth is really nice too, I do not know the Dainty bow one.  I have the new catalogue and have such a hard time lol, too many I am in love with. I think I will be def. getting the Layla bag in cocco white buffalo with charcoal on the bottom and tan handles, love that bag... some gorgeous shoes too for the upcoming season, tried some on already.


----------



## katiegd

Hi ladies. I have acquired a stunning, like new, large black croc grain Furla tote. The leather smells amazing. It has the authenticity tag way down inside the inner zipped pocketwith number and barcode. It has all the little Furla zipper pulls and on the twist lock and its embossed  at the top on the opposite side etc. The one thing I thought was odd is the the dustbag is light blue. Its a super soft, almost flannel type material. Does Furla ever use a light blue dustbag?  Also, the signature lining in the bag is diagonal "Furla" in the same font all over, but not touching or in groups of the word....   should I be seeing red flags? I want to post a pic, but I cant insert without first posting it somewhere else to get a URL and I just dont know how. Sad, but true. If someone would like to see the specifics Id be happy to email the pics. my email is katiegd at comcast dot net. any help from the pros would be appreciated.


----------



## OVincze

Hi Katiegd, yes please send me a PM with pix, I do not understand what you mean and BTW I do not think they come in the type of dustbag you described; mine all came in white satin dustbags with the word Furla in black.  However, it could be an older design.  I assume you did not get the bag from an authentic retailer?  May I ask where you got it? I think it is worth buying Furlas at their boutiques as they are not overly expensive and they have great sales. Generally, my view is that I would rather spend 300-500 on an authentic bag than 200 on a fake. But of course I am not aware of the history of your bag.  I believe that Furlas have been faked too especially since they now have some of their factories in China.


----------



## katiegd

it was given to me by one of my moms friends. They are all quite wealthy and she gave me several items when she cleaned out her closet. She knew that it was my intention to sell the items, but I was embarrassed to ask if it was real as I didnt want to insult her. Everything checks out great, I just thought the blue bag was odd. sorry, I just joined today so I dont know how to private message, I just tried to upload pics to thsi message and they are too large file size. sorry to be such a pain.


----------



## katiegd

The pattern of the leather, the inside fabric and the authenticity tag down in the inside pocket look the same as in this auction but mine is a large 12x14 tote

http://cgi.ebay.com/FURLA-handbag-/120685761113?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c196e9259


----------



## OVincze

Well, I have to tell you honestly that I am not sure, it could be either way and not saying yours is fake because you have mentioned that it came from a trustworthy  source. These days the inside fabric, tag, etc. do not look like this at all but yours could be an older model and that is why. You would be better off keeping her if you like her though because I would guess that Furla bags do not bring in that much preowned especially an older model since they are well priced to begin with but that is up to you of course. Please post pix when you can.  I would guess the tote could be a Divide It but since it is an older model I could be totally wrong.


----------



## mrsrenaissance

i have a furla bag i purchased from nordstrom yrs ago. great, quality leather but it's small so i haven't carried her in  yrs. 

i didn't know they had fake furlas though!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

katiegd said:


> Hi ladies. I have acquired a stunning, like new, large black croc grain Furla tote. The leather smells amazing. It has the authenticity tag way down inside the inner zipped pocketwith number and barcode. It has all the little Furla zipper pulls and on the twist lock and its embossed at the top on the opposite side etc. The one thing I thought was odd is the the dustbag is light blue. Its a super soft, almost flannel type material. Does Furla ever use a light blue dustbag? Also, the signature lining in the bag is diagonal "Furla" in the same font all over, but not touching or in groups of the word.... should I be seeing red flags? I want to post a pic, but I cant insert without first posting it somewhere else to get a URL and I just dont know how. Sad, but true. If someone would like to see the specifics Id be happy to email the pics. my email is katiegd at comcast dot net. any help from the pros would be appreciated.


 
Suggest posting pictures of your purse and the details in this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-furla-186429.html


----------



## OVincze

Wow I did not know Furla was included in the authenticate threads, that is pretty cool. 

Yes, I


----------



## OVincze

Sorry, fast fingers)).

What I meant to say is that yes Furlas have been faked.  In Europe it is a very popular brand and where I live (Hungary, Eastern Europe) they are considered high end bags and expensive because incomes levels are much lower here too.  I have seen fake ones on the Hungarian version of ebay.


----------



## ginaki

Hi girls, I have a question for Furla Elisabeth owners.

I am interested in purchasing one in black leather.

I have seen a couple of them on ebay, and they have a beige removable shoulder strap, like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Furla-Elisabeth...342?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e62396876

I have also seen one on yoox, that has a black removable shoulder strap, here

http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FURLA/dept/women/tskay/6383154F/rr/1/cod10/45151736JK/sts/sr_women80

What shoulder strap do your bags have? All the photos I have seen are with beige, only on yoox it is black.


----------



## OVincze

The ones I have seen sold in the local Furla boutique here had the beige strap but just checked for you and the new line has a strap corresponding to the color of the bag, hence a black one would have a black strap, check here:

http://eu.furla.com/enfinity/FurlaE...HTS-2t0KCgTUkugAAAEtOFZpbG.e?JumpTo=OfferList


----------



## dwebb

I had a couple of Furla bags and they have lost their quality recently.  I used to like them.  I was at a Furla store last week on Oak Street and I wasn't impressed with the quality of the bags or the design.


----------



## ginaki

OVincze said:


> The ones I have seen sold in the local Furla boutique here had the beige strap but just checked for you and the new line has a strap corresponding to the color of the bag, hence a black one would have a black strap, check here:
> 
> http://eu.furla.com/enfinity/FurlaE...HTS-2t0KCgTUkugAAAEtOFZpbG.e?JumpTo=OfferList


 
Thank you!!! I didn't have a chance to look at the site, I only checked ebay and yoox. So this is the new Elisabeth, a little bit different I believe... So they made a matching shoulder strap for it...
Great help, thanks again!


----------



## OVincze

You are very welcome ginaki.

Dwebb I am not sure about Furla losing quality more than any other designer. I mean Furlas are made of the same lavish leather now as they were before. Some of their basic bags are now made in China like many other designers are doing but although I have one such bag I have not had any problems with that either. Their top of the line bags like the Elizabeth and shoes, etc. are still being made in Italy and actually pretty impeccable as to workmanship. Design is a person thing, I am very fond of some of their summer bags, such as the Laila but it is all subjective. They do have some inexpensive bags now from what I was told to attract the younger generations as well or those with a thinner wallet and perhaps that is not a bad thing. Even those bags are made nicely in my opinion.


----------



## ginaki

For Furla owners/lovers, I have a question please, as I don't know nothing about Furla different styles!

I am interested in this bag

http://img694.imageshack.us/g/furla200051.jpg/

The seller says that it is an Onyx Elisabeth Hobo, but it does not look like Elisabeth from the photos I found... Could it be an older Elisabeth? Have you seen this style?

Also, the seller told me that the dustbag is white satine-like and writes FURLA with big black letters, do your dustbags look like this?

Thank you as always!


----------



## bobbie_ch

i love my black furla giselle shopper bag..although it's kinda bit heavy


----------



## Italian_Gold

i'm not sure about the bag.  I'm anew Furla lover, but i do know that the dustbags are like the one you described.


----------



## ginaki

Italian_Gold said:


> i'm not sure about the bag. I'm anew Furla lover, but i do know that the dustbags are like the one you described.


 
Thanks


----------



## Forsyte

I love the new candy bags!!!


----------



## alouette

ginaki said:


> For Furla owners/lovers, I have a question please, as I don't know nothing about Furla different styles!
> 
> I am interested in this bag
> 
> http://img694.imageshack.us/g/furla200051.jpg/
> 
> The seller says that it is an Onyx Elisabeth Hobo, but it does not look like Elisabeth from the photos I found... Could it be an older Elisabeth? Have you seen this style?
> 
> Also, the seller told me that the dustbag is white satine-like and writes FURLA with big black letters, do your dustbags look like this?
> 
> Thank you as always!



My dust bag looks like this.  Not well-versed on Furlas but I assume that if fake Furla bags are being produced, it wouldn't be hard to reproduce fake dust bags either.

I'm not suggesting the bag in which you are interested is fake just a mere caveat.


----------



## ginaki

Could you please tell me girls if the silver plate on your furlas look like this?


----------



## ginaki

alouette said:


> My dust bag looks like this. Not well-versed on Furlas but I assume that if fake Furla bags are being produced, it wouldn't be hard to reproduce fake dust bags either.
> 
> I'm not suggesting the bag in which you are interested is fake just a mere caveat.


 
Thank you for your help. Yes, I have read that fake Furlas are being produced unfortunately... 
You are right, but as I have never seen a Furla dustbag, I would like to know if such a dustbag exist (or it is something totally different). So now that I know that Furla dustbags are white satin, it is definitely a great help, thanks!!!!


----------



## alouette

ginaki said:


> Thank you for your help. Yes, I have read that fake Furlas are being produced unfortunately...
> You are right, but as I have never seen a Furla dustbag, I would like to know if such a dustbag exist (or it is something totally different). So now that I know that Furla dustbags are white satin, it is definitely a great help, thanks!!!!



YW and GL!


----------



## alouette

Ok - love at first sight but whoa the price!!!  Really, a $900 Furla?  Is that even possible?  I guess so. I will stalk sites every day just in case one goes on sale.

Furla Nerin Woven Shopper, $895

http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=551462&cm_mmc=Google_Feed-_-2-_-20-_-MP220


Reminds me of the BV Cabat but at a much prettier price point.


----------



## biology

ginaki - I watch each season Furla bags on their website and have never seen this bag. It looks a little bit strange to me.

It doesn´t mean this has to be fake but I checked my Furla bags ( I have 5 of them ) and each bag has that silver or golden plate you showed on the picture above..but there is always some leather around the plate and stiching. Also the fabric inside looks strange? The letters als bigger than in my bags.

I added some pictures of my bags.

Hope this helped.


There should be also the FURLA sing outside ( just FURLA letters ) - stamped in the leather or there should be a plate with FURLA on it.


----------



## ginaki

alouette said:


> YW and GL!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## ginaki

biology said:


> ginaki - I watch each season Furla bags on their website and have never seen this bag. It looks a little bit strange to me.
> 
> It doesn´t mean this has to be fake but I checked my Furla bags ( I have 5 of them ) and each bag has that silver or golden plate you showed on the picture above..but there is always some leather around the plate and stiching. Also the fabric inside looks strange? The letters als bigger than in my bags.
> 
> I added some pictures of my bags.
> 
> Hope this helped.
> 
> 
> There should be also the FURLA sing outside ( just FURLA letters ) - stamped in the leather or there should be a plate with FURLA on it.


 
Thank you biology for giving me this info and posting pictures of your bags, this is a great reference point.
The silver plate I posted, is from an elisabeth bag I am thinking of purchasing. I am torn between the bag I posted earlier (the one the seller says that it is an onyx elisabeth, here it is again  http://img694.imageshack.us/g/furla200051.jpg/),
and the one that has the silver plate I posted.
Both have a tag hanging (it was not obvious at the pictures, the one is silver and the second is leather).

I like more the second one, the elisabeth.

Here are some more pictures of the elisabeth










It doesn't have leather around the silver tag inside... and it doesn't write ''made in Italy'' also... (Maybe because these bags are not made in Italy anymore)? The other aspects seems similar with other elisabeths I have seen on the internet. But the silver tag inside?
The seller says it is a 2011 style.


----------



## biology

the bag you posted earlier looks strange to me

and the second one - I don´t know. I saw already Elisabeth 2011 and there was a metal plate with F outside..you can check it on eu.furla.com 

but I am not an expert  

you can write an email to Furla and ask about "silver tags inside without leather around it" etc.


----------



## ginaki

biology said:


> the bag you posted earlier looks strange to me
> 
> and the second one - I don´t know. I saw already Elisabeth 2011 and there was a metal plate with F outside..you can check it on eu.furla.com
> 
> but I am not an expert
> 
> you can write an email to Furla and ask about "silver tags inside without leather around it" etc.


 
Great help, thanks! I have seen an Elisabeth on yoox, I had posted earlier here

http://www.purseblog.com/redirect/y...6383154F/rr/1/cod10/45151736JK/sts/sr_women80

unfortunately I am at work now and I cannot open the yoox page, but as fas as I remember it had a leather tag outside with F, not a silver one.


----------



## purse-nality

what do furla gals here think of the Candy Bags? i'm personally not a fan of plastic as bags, let alone transparent/lucent styles, but the colors are making it hard for me to resist! so summer-y! pink or green or orange???


----------



## lily25

I like the pink and the yellow. And I love the pink candy flats!!!


----------



## purse-nality

---


----------



## Forsyte

purse-nality said:


> what do furla gals here think of the Candy Bags? i'm personally not a fan of plastic as bags, let alone transparent/lucent styles, but the colors are making it hard for me to resist! so summer-y! pink or green or orange???




I like the green and pink!


----------



## ginaki

The pink and the orange are great!!!
And I like the flats too....


----------



## alouette

I felt the Candy bags irl.  They are quite substantial in weight.  That's a positive observation - not as flimsy as I had anticipated.


----------



## slickskin

alouette said:


> Ok - love at first sight but whoa the price!!!  Really, a $900 Furla?  Is that even possible?  I guess so. I will stalk sites every day just in case one goes on sale.
> 
> Furla Nerin Woven Shopper, $895
> 
> http://www.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=551462&cm_mmc=Google_Feed-_-2-_-20-_-MP220
> 
> 
> Reminds me of the BV Cabat but at a much prettier price point.



I've been looking for this bag since Amanda posted it on the blog, but $895 for a Furla? Yikes!


----------



## alouette

slickskin said:


> I've been looking for this bag since Amanda posted it on the blog, but $895 for a Furla? Yikes!



No doubt. I'm there with ya.
The most expensive Furla I've purchased to date was $140.


----------



## Forsyte

I tried on the candy flats and they are so cute!!! I like the grey ones.


----------



## biology

I like the green one  

Hope that I will be able to get that bag soon


----------



## ginaki

biology said:


> the bag you posted earlier looks strange to me
> 
> and the second one - I don´t know. I saw already Elisabeth 2011 and there was a metal plate with F outside..you can check it on eu.furla.com
> 
> but I am not an expert
> 
> you can write an email to Furla and ask about "silver tags inside without leather around it" etc.


 
I did a search regarding Elisabeth's tags, silver plates etc, and I found that there are two combinations - if I am not mistaken!
There is an Elisabeth with a sliver plate hanging outside, that writes Furla, and inside, the sliver tag has leather around it.
And there are Elisabeths, with a leather tag hanging outside with the letter F, and inside, there is the silver tag without leather around it.
So maybe the second ones are newer, because at the Furla online shop, I saw that the new collection has the leather tag hanging and not the silver plate.

Yoox and Bluefly have the ones with the leather tag/silver tag inside with no leather (Bluefly has both).

http://www.bluefly.com/Furla-china-...ulder-bag/PDP_CROSS_SELL/308897801/detail.fly   (siver tag-leather around the tag inside)

http://www.bluefly.com/Furla-beige-...pper-tote/PDP_CROSS_SELL/311158001/detail.fly  (leather tag with the F - tag inside without the leather around it)

I think that the leather tag hanging, is the silver plate covered with leather cut to create the F on the silver below.

Meanwhile, I have to get a Candy!!!!


----------



## jroger1

I've decided this would be a cute Easter purse, what do you ladies think?  The Tate would be another option but it's sold out & much larger bag.

http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/69862931/c/144507.html


----------



## ginaki

jroger1 said:


> I've decided this would be a cute Easter purse, what do you ladies think? The Tate would be another option but it's sold out & much larger bag.
> 
> http://couture.zappos.com/n/p/dp/69862931/c/144507.html


 
I like it! The colour is very vibrant and as the design is simple, I think it's a great spring/summer bag! Go for it!


----------



## BackBay85

I love the Piper in passion fruit.  Its a bit on the large size but i love its look.  I'm so sad i've never been able to find much furla in the states.  anyone know of a boutique in boston where they sell it?


----------



## jroger1

Is Dragon Fruit the same color as Passion Fruit?  I am so confused by the colors, I started by looking at Fuschia.  OK fuschia is commonly misspelled and different spellings make it harder to do a search.  



BackBay85 said:


> I love the Piper in passion fruit. Its a bit on the large size but i love its look. I'm so sad i've never been able to find much furla in the states. anyone know of a boutique in boston where they sell it?


----------



## BackBay85

jroger1 said:


> Is Dragon Fruit the same color as Passion Fruit?  I am so confused by the colors, I started by looking at Fuschia.  OK fuschia is commonly misspelled and different spellings make it harder to do a search.



I think passion fruit is more pinkish, while dragon fruit is more purplish.  Since Furla is itailan they might classify fuscia under the spelling fucsia, since that is how they pronounce it.


----------



## cynergyfit

My Furla Story:  I was walking around the town center and the Furla boutique was having their winter/season end sale...40-60% off entire store b/c they were closing down for remodeling.  Well, I found a cute tote bag, similar to the NF, but wanted to check the internet to see if I could get a better deal on the US dollar.  Well, I checked online and BlueFly was a seller but it was all sold out.  So I went back to the boutique and they were closed for remodeling...indefinitely.  I drove 45 minutes to their outlet store to see if they dumped their non-sold items there and it wasn't there.  So back to the internet, nothing on E.bay, Saks, or anywhere.  Finally, BlueFly must have got a return b/c it was available but only 1 left.  Sold.  The next day the Furla boutique was reopened but they didn't have anything from before...phew!  I just got it in the mail a week ago and its exactly what I wanted for the summer, much more functional than my LV NF for the beach, amusement park, boardwalk, etc.  

Yes, it comes with a silk dustbag.  Here is my new Furla D-Light tote  It's comparable to the size of a MM Neverfull.  The leopard print insert is canvas and is removable and has leather drawstrings.  I love this feature b/c if I want to use my NF I can just use the insert without emptying it all out.  If I want to go the beach/pool I can just use the vinyl part.  Love it!  

There is one on e.bay currently. I would have bought that one if BF didn't get one more Enjoy and Good Luck!!!


----------



## alouette

Adorable!!!  Very fun and functional.  Makes me want to go on vacation!


----------



## ginaki

Beautiful bag, enjoy it!


----------



## jroger1

What do you ladies think about this Furla?  I have a couple of woven leather BV's but this has a certain less sophisticated look I am liking.  Any thoughts?  Anybody seen IRL?  

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=551462&CategoryID=54505#fn=sp=1&spc=11


----------



## indiaink

*jroger*, that's gorgeous.  "Gorgeous" price tag, too!  It reminds me of Campomaggi (sp) leather - I've always been a sucker for woven leather.

Edited to add:  See post 34 in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/i-think-campomaggi-bags-are-beautiful-652652-2.html


----------



## jroger1

I'm doing it - now I must return two bags & sell a kidney!  I also checked out the campomaggi bags thread - cool bags.


----------



## indiaink

Lord, woman, congratulations, I think.  A kidney?  I thought I was bad!


----------



## jroger1

Just a "pretend kidney" but seriously I'll be bringing my lunch FOREVER!


----------



## indiaink

Can't wait to see IRL photos, j!


----------



## alouette

jroger1 said:


> What do you ladies think about this Furla?  I have a couple of woven leather BV's but this has a certain less sophisticated look I am liking.  Any thoughts?  Anybody seen IRL?
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=551462&CategoryID=54505#fn=sp=1&spc=11



I referenced this bag too as I love the look and style.  Not liking the price tag however.  Maybe if it were on sale but not sure if I would spend that kind of $ on a Furla bag. 

I'm stalking it online.  I'll be ready to pounce when/should it ever be discounted.


----------



## jroger1

A couple of reasons I decided to get it now - this was the last one in the lighter color on Zappos, no tax, free shipping & free returns (if I don't like it in person which I can't imagine).  The Furla site was sold out but their price is $100 more plus I would have to pay tax & possibly shipping to buy from them.  Macy's has only the darker color so if I did get a coupon or sale price I still wanted the lighter color.  I normally only buy sale items but I had two bags that I wasn't as crazy about that I returned so out of pocket was not the full price.  If I find a sale before I use the bag, I can still return to Zappos.  This is how I justify things in my mind when I WANT a bag, my husband would never listen all the way through that justification.  Good luck on a good/great deal! 



alouette said:


> I referenced this bag too as I love the look and style. Not liking the price tag however. Maybe if it were on sale but not sure if I would spend that kind of $ on a Furla bag.
> 
> I'm stalking it online. I'll be ready to pounce when/should it ever be discounted.


----------



## jroger1

The ones made in Italy (if they really are?) are much more $.



alouette said:


> No doubt. I'm there with ya.
> The most expensive Furla I've purchased to date was $140.


----------



## jroger1

Sorry I missed the article - Do you recall when Furla Nerin Woven Shopper was posted on the blog?  Thanks.



slickskin said:


> I've been looking for this bag since Amanda posted it on the blog, but $895 for a Furla? Yikes!


----------



## slickskin

Yes; it's right here:

http://savvy.purseblog.com/fashion-week-handbags-furla-spring-2011.html

Aha! So you were the one who purchased the last one on Zappos!  Please post pics when you receive it. Lucky gal!


----------



## alouette

jroger1 said:


> A couple of reasons I decided to get it now - this was the last one in the lighter color on Zappos, no tax, free shipping & free returns (if I don't like it in person which I can't imagine).  The Furla site was sold out but their price is $100 more plus I would have to pay tax & possibly shipping to buy from them.  Macy's has only the darker color so if I did get a coupon or sale price I still wanted the lighter color.  I normally only buy sale items but I had two bags that I wasn't as crazy about that I returned so out of pocket was not the full price.  If I find a sale before I use the bag, I can still return to Zappos.  This is how I justify things in my mind when I WANT a bag, my husband would never listen all the way through that justification.  Good luck on a good/great deal!



I understand your justification.  My DH wouldn't understand either.  Promise me this...POST PICS please!!  I'm dying to see what this bag looks like irl and what your overall consensus is on this bag.  I am eyeing the darker colored version.

My only Made In Italy Furla was so cheap b/c I waited for a discount and then donated a bag in order to receive a further discount.  It was well worth the time and effort.  It smells just as intoxicating as my Pradas.


----------



## Italian_Gold

Furla doesn't tend to be so cheap.  Its pretty pricey in italy, and super pricey in asia.  Where are Furlas sold in america?  That woven bag is amazing!  I've seen cloth bags from furla in that same style.    Congrats on the purchase!  hope you like it!


----------



## jroger1

Thanks for the link, I'm super excited about seeing it when it finally arrives.  



slickskin said:


> Yes; it's right here:
> 
> http://savvy.purseblog.com/fashion-week-handbags-furla-spring-2011.html
> 
> Aha! So you were the one who purchased the last one on Zappos!  Please post pics when you receive it. Lucky gal!


----------



## jroger1

OK that's just my opinion at this very moment.  The pictures do not do justice to this bag.

Zappos shipped overnight, so I got my package today.  

Here's some pictures - I'm not really sure what to say only this is an amazing bag.  The first thing that struck me was the smell - which is intoxicating!  The weaving has real interest and character.  I love the color and size is just right.  I would love just to stare at this bag every minute of every day!  I'm attaching another post with closeup pictures of weaving which is incredible!  

Maybe someone knows the answer to one thing I'm wondering about.  The nameplate inside appears to have a plastic coating but I can't find an edge to peel off, so it looks scratched definitely not shiny like the rest of the hardware.  Is this right?


----------



## jroger1

Close-up pictures of incredible weaving as promised...  Hope you like.


----------



## jroger1

Anyone look at the pics yet?  When I woke up this morning, I could smell this wonderful smell what could it be - Italian leather?


----------



## alouette

WHOA!!!!!!!!!  I darn near fainted.  That is one AMAZING bag!  Your closeup shots make me want to jump right into the pic.

Congrats!  On the nameplate...upon inspecting your pic, it appears that it's supposed to look that way. ?  My only bag does not have a nameplate like that, different model, etc.  

How does it feel on the shoulder?  Does one strap want to fall off?  I would so love to have this bag.  The woven leather looks like it has the perfect amount of structure and slouch to make this the everyday "go-to" bag no matter what the season.

It also looks like it can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

OMG that furla bag is smooshy goodness! Congrats!


----------



## jroger1

I actually regret having so many other bags so I can't devote more time to this very unique bag.  It's a tight fit to carry on my shoulder -straps are a bit short it will be more easily arm-carried.  I would suspect as with other double-handled bags one strap will slip off.  I did not carry it today gotta work up the nerve.  But I am going to take her out this weekend.  Thanks for looking, sorry some of my pictures are blurry I was in a hurry & shaking.


----------



## Lips

jroger1 said:


> OK that's just my opinion at this very moment.  The pictures do not do justice to this bag.
> 
> Zappos shipped overnight, so I got my package today.
> 
> Here's some pictures - I'm not really sure what to say only this is an amazing bag.  The first thing that struck me was the smell - which is intoxicating!  The weaving has real interest and character.  I love the color and size is just right.  I would love just to stare at this bag every minute of every day!  I'm attaching another post with closeup pictures of weaving which is incredible!
> 
> Maybe someone knows the answer to one thing I'm wondering about.  The nameplate inside appears to have a plastic coating but I can't find an edge to peel off, so it looks scratched definitely not shiny like the rest of the hardware.  Is this right?



This bag is so beautiful 

Congratulations!  I am tres jelous...:greengrin:

- Lips


----------



## indiaink

That is a gorgeous bag, just gorgeous.  Congratulations! 









jroger1 said:


> Anyone look at the pics yet? When I woke up this morning, I could smell this wonderful smell what could it be - Italian leather?


----------



## alouette

^^LOL. Ok, I'm seriously diving into that pic after you resized it.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

I really want this bag but does anyone know if the shorter handle would fit over the shoulder or fo you HAVE to use the optional shoulder strap to get it over the shoulder? I dont like hand held bags...

http://www1.yoox.com/item/YOOX/FURLA/dept/women/tskay/B84CE7A2/rr/1/cod10/45151734UE/sts/sr_women80


----------



## alouette

^^Someone correct me if I'm wrong but I think the Elisabeth hobos fit over the shoulder, yes??


----------



## indiaink

7" strap drop generally means no going on the shoulder ... unless perhaps you are a teeny twig. (They say a strap length of 13.7" - if that's end to end, then that's even a titch less than a 7" strap drop).


----------



## lelliebunny

indiaink said:


> 7" strap drop generally means no going on the shoulder ... unless perhaps you are a teeny twig. (They say a strap length of 13.7" - if that's end to end, then that's even a titch less than a 7" strap drop).



i generally agree with indiaink.  i'm 5'7" and plus size with larger bone structure, and i have no problems with an 8" strap drop on the shoulder (but i know a few skinny girls that have troubles with the 8").  i know a couple of people that can work with a 7", but they are around 5'1" and 100 lb max.


----------



## alouette

^ Ah yes, body type has a lot to do w/ it.  

When I had a YSL Downtown, that bag had a 7 inch shoulder drop and it fit over my shoulder.  I'm petite though so it wasn't an issue for me.


----------



## Handbag_Whore

Sorry, You've confused me, do you think the "handle" will go over the shoulder?


----------



## jroger1

Is this the same bag on Bluefly?  Elizabeth crossbody?  One picture does show the double straps over the shoulder although it looks tight, but the measurements indicate a 5 inch drop which generally would not fit over the shoulder.  This leather looks incredible on the YOOX pictures.
http://www.bluefly.com/Furla-red-le...y-shopper-tote/cat870074/311158002/detail.fly


----------



## Handbag_Whore

jroger1 said:


> Is this the same bag on Bluefly?  Elizabeth crossbody?  One picture does show the double straps over the shoulder although it looks tight, but the measurements indicate a 5 inch drop which generally would not fit over the shoulder.  This leather looks incredible on the YOOX pictures.
> http://www.bluefly.com/Furla-red-le...y-shopper-tote/cat870074/311158002/detail.fly


 

Ooh i dont know but the one on bluefly says it "fits snugly under the arm". Maybe I will have to buy and return if it doesnt fit!


----------



## lisanmoose

My Elizabeth fits uncomfortably on my shoulder, but it has more to do with how wide the bag is once my things are in it.  Unless you carry very little, you'll feel like you have a small puppy under your arm. http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k601/lisanmoose1/100_6859.jpg


----------



## Handbag_Whore

lisanmoose said:


> My Elizabeth fits uncomfortably on my shoulder, but it has more to do with how wide the bag is once my things are in it.  Unless you carry very little, you'll feel like you have a small puppy under your arm. http://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k601/lisanmoose1/100_6859.jpg


 

This bag is grogeous i love it  Is this the large size? I wouldn't carry much so it wouldn't be very wide, I would prefer a slightly "slouchy" look if you know what I mean? Would you be able to post some pics of this over your shoulder? Lol - small puppy, love it!


----------



## jroger1

Macys has the Nerin Woven bag in both colors now & Friends & Family saves 25% about $225 on this bag!  Zappos doesn't price match so I'm returning - hey their loss (their returns are free too).  This is a hassle but well worth $200.



jroger1 said:


> OK that's just my opinion at this very moment. The pictures do not do justice to this bag.
> 
> Zappos shipped overnight, so I got my package today.
> 
> Here's some pictures - I'm not really sure what to say only this is an amazing bag. The first thing that struck me was the smell - which is intoxicating! The weaving has real interest and character. I love the color and size is just right. I would love just to stare at this bag every minute of every day! I'm attaching another post with closeup pictures of weaving which is incredible!
> 
> Maybe someone knows the answer to one thing I'm wondering about. The nameplate inside appears to have a plastic coating but I can't find an edge to peel off, so it looks scratched definitely not shiny like the rest of the hardware. Is this right?


----------



## Jessi319

Found this little bag at a thrift shop The chances of a thrift shop find being real is probably minimal, but I fig'd they're not as commonly faked in the U.S.? This seems like it's a little older design. I haven't polished it up, or cleaned up the hardware, snaps, etc. yet. What do you think? I set the first photo by a framed 4x6 photo so you can see that it's pretty little.


----------



## OVincze

Hello girls, I have not visited this forum in a long time, just trying to hold back from purchasing more Furlas)) 

Since I am friends with a store manager at a Furla store I have seen the recent collections; as to color passion fruit has no pink it is an orange-red, a color that would only look good on people with tanned skin IMHO. Dragon fruit is purple in color with pink tinge. 

I think the 900 bag costs that much because of workmanship, it is woven leather yes like a BV, but my store manager said she did not order any because she thought the woven leather looked already worn on a brand new bag, whatever that is supposed to mean.

I was really into the jelly shoes, I love the green-blue heels and they were really nice and comfortable when I tried them on, held back as I felt they would not get enough use. 

The bags are cute, I first strongly disliked them because I am not into plastic bags but in the summer they could be very practical when we go  on vacay, on the beach, etc. and still stylish and fun. I myself liked the blue I think.

From the new collection my biggest loves were the Laila bags made of buffalo, loved the clean lines and the color which is great for work with the coconut white (a grayish white) with grey, black and beige handles. I think I will have to go in and visit soon. 

Hope you all had a nice easter weekend.


----------



## OVincze

Congratulations jroger it does look great to me, I loved that bag just the store manager put me off, I think she just has bad taste)) or a different taste from us maybe, your bag is stunning.

I do have a bag with a matter plate like that on the inside and complained about that in the store, interenstingly the Furlas which are made in China whereas this bag I have which is made in Italy and was a more expensive one around 500 (though got it 30% off) has a crooked scratched up tag on the inside, so yes unfortunately that could be right, I do not get why they are not paying more attention to that.

Furlas do have an intoxicating scent, mine I have worn almost everyday for 5 months now and the leather smells awesome even now, they work with really high quality leather. My other Furlas smell great too but since this one has been out so much I thought the scent would go away but no.


----------



## OVincze

Most Furlas do fit over my shoulder including the Elizabeth but then I have tiny arms, still  it may not be as comfy but then you could use the crosserover strap.


----------



## jroger1

According to the Furla website, the Nerin Woven Shopper is "washed cow leather" thus the worn look.  I actually think this is why I find it appealing and it gives the bag a unique look.  Love, love, love the smell.  I reported in an earlier post I found the bag on sale & since Zappos does not price match I'm returning & getting it $200 cheaper at Macys.  Apparently they had only one in the lighter color after I purchased they are again showing only the darker one available.  I decided against both the pink Furla bags & went with Treesje fuschia & I'm very glad because I'm not tanned (anymore) only in my younger years thus the wrinkles now!  



OVincze said:


> Hello girls, I have not visited this forum in a long time, just trying to hold back from purchasing more Furlas))
> 
> Since I am friends with a store manager at a Furla store I have seen the recent collections; as to color passion fruit has no pink it is an orange-red, a color that would only look good on people with tanned skin IMHO. Dragon fruit is purple in color with pink tinge.
> 
> I think the 900 bag costs that much because of workmanship, it is woven leather yes like a BV, but my store manager said she did not order any because she thought the woven leather looked already worn on a brand new bag, whatever that is supposed to mean.
> 
> I was really into the jelly shoes, I love the green-blue heels and they were really nice and comfortable when I tried them on, held back as I felt they would not get enough use.
> 
> The bags are cute, I first strongly disliked them because I am not into plastic bags but in the summer they could be very practical when we go on vacay, on the beach, etc. and still stylish and fun. I myself liked the blue I think.
> 
> From the new collection my biggest loves were the Laila bags made of buffalo, loved the clean lines and the color which is great for work with the coconut white (a grayish white) with grey, black and beige handles. I think I will have to go in and visit soon.
> 
> Hope you all had a nice easter weekend.


----------



## BackBay85

Jessi319 said:


> Found this little bag at a thrift shop The chances of a thrift shop find being real is probably minimal, but I fig'd they're not as commonly faked in the U.S.? This seems like it's a little older design. I haven't polished it up, or cleaned up the hardware, snaps, etc. yet. What do you think? I set the first photo by a framed 4x6 photo so you can see that it's pretty little.


i'm a furla store junkie, and it looks authentic to me. but best to ask the furla authenticate thread.


----------



## OVincze

Jroger, sorry I am not sure if I got it right from your post when you said you decided against both Furla bags I am not getting it, did you mean you decided not to get the woven leather bag? I understand you returned the one you had but then decided against a replacement? Sorry I may have read the previous posts a bit too fast))


----------



## baglover90

I dont know anyone who likes furla....but then again I dont know anyone who's into bags as much as me.


----------



## jroger1

Sorry I often get lost in my own posts.  I decided against both PINK Furla bags, dragonfruit & fuschia and bought the Treesje Fushia.  I definitely got the woven Furla but returned to Zappos & used F&F discount at Macy's and got it for $200 less.  I could not live without the woven Furla now that I've seen it IRL but got irritated with Zappos that they could not price match.  



OVincze said:


> Jroger, sorry I am not sure if I got it right from your post when you said you decided against both Furla bags I am not getting it, did you mean you decided not to get the woven leather bag? I understand you returned the one you had but then decided against a replacement? Sorry I may have read the previous posts a bit too fast))


----------



## Jessi319

BackBay85 said:


> i'm a furla store junkie, and it looks authentic to me. but best to ask the furla authenticate thread.


 
oh, thanks!  didn't realize there was a furla authentification spot.  will do


----------



## Italian_Gold

jroger1 said:


> Macys has the Nerin Woven bag in both colors now & Friends & Family saves 25% about $225 on this bag!  Zappos doesn't price match so I'm returning - hey their loss (their returns are free too).  This is a hassle but well worth $200.


Awesome bag!!  i love the rustic woven leather look.  Campomaggi has come out with some woven hobo looks, and they are tdf!!  I can only imagine the wonderful smell of this bag! Congrats!


----------



## OVincze

Congrats on your gorgeous bag then Jroger, now I get it.

About the Authenticate this Furla thread there is practically no activity there unfortunately, in the last few months I think I was the only one that commented but maybe more will do now.


----------



## Jessi319

OVincze said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous bag then Jroger, now I get it.
> 
> About the Authenticate this Furla thread there is practically no activity there unfortunately, in the last few months I think I was the only one that commented but maybe more will do now.


 
Me too!!  I think this is a cute line of bags, This one is a little too small for me, and I don't want to sell it as real, if it isn't real,  and of course I can't take it anywhere in Michigan for authentification !!


----------



## lisanmoose

Handbag_Whore said:


> This bag is grogeous i love it  Is this the large size? I wouldn't carry much so it wouldn't be very wide, I would prefer a slightly "slouchy" look if you know what I mean? Would you be able to post some pics of this over your shoulder? Lol - small puppy, love it!


Thanks- I love this bag too.  It is the large size and I emptied it somewhat to just wristlet, keys, water, juice box and pull-ups for my son. My sweet sister in law was nice enough to pose for these pics.  Now she wants the bag!  Oh, and she's about 5"3.


----------



## jroger1

You ladies may remember I bought the Furla Woven Nerin from Zappos and returned & used F&F discount & bought the same bag from Macys.  Well it's not exactly the same color.  I do love it, I was just expecting the same exact bag.  The color on both sites and tag indicates Sabbia (beige) but the one from Macys that just arrived today is much darker.  The darker color also makes the bag look smaller.  1st picture is the original bag from Zappos which I already returned.  The rest of the pictures are the Macys bag, although the closeups look darker than the actual bag.  I guess I should have expected a bit of a difference in a handmade bag, but I'm a little disappointed.  I love this color too, but definitely more brown less grey/green in there.  What do ya'll think?


----------



## indiaink

*j* - It would only make sense that no two washed cow leather bags would be the same...  I am sorry you don't like the color, but the flip side is that you know that nobody has the same bag you do, in a manner of speaking.


----------



## jroger1

I guess I was more surprised it wasn't exactly the same - I do like it.  In a way the darker color is less "flashy" since I don't like my bag to enter the room before I do.  It's going to grow on me I think.



indiaink said:


> *j* - It would only make sense that no two washed cow leather bags would be the same... I am sorry you don't like the color, but the flip side is that you know that nobody has the same bag you do, in a manner of speaking.


----------



## OVincze

Jroger I too much prefer your first bag, it is a personal thing but I love the color of the first bag because it is a great neutral and the greyish/greenish tones would make it fit just about all outfits whereas brown is much more difficult because it would be a mismatch with many colors. Also, I find the first bag to   have a younger look and a more summery look. Sorry I have to agree with you here.


----------



## LoveYSL11

I've been to their Milan store several times when I was on business in Italy (unfortunately a thing of the past), they have great classic bags of very good quality. I've given most of mine to my mother over the time but she loves them all!


----------



## jroger1

I just cannot justify keeping the "browner" bag to save $200, now that I know the one I really want is within my reach.  Why didn't I wait to return after comparing the two bags side by side?  Live & learn.



OVincze said:


> Jroger I too much prefer your first bag, it is a personal thing but I love the color of the first bag because it is a great neutral and the greyish/greenish tones would make it fit just about all outfits whereas brown is much more difficult because it would be a mismatch with many colors. Also, I find the first bag to have a younger look and a more summery look. Sorry I have to agree with you here.


----------



## indiaink

jroger1 said:


> I just cannot justify keeping the "browner" bag to save $200, now that I know the one I really want is within my reach.  Why didn't I wait to return after comparing the two bags side by side?  Live & learn.



Have you contacted Zappos about getting the bag you returned back?


----------



## jroger1

Yes they are shipping it overnight!  I felt bad about it since they offer free shipping & return shipping.  But they were very nice about it, in fact they had given a temporary store credit so they will not have to charge my card again.  I still can't believe the difference in the two bags, but since I fell in love with the first one that is the one I must have to be satisfied!



indiaink said:


> Have you contacted Zappos about getting the bag you returned back?


----------



## indiaink




----------



## jroger1

Forgive me for sending you back but just so glad you found your way home.  Too dramatic??? - sorry!


----------



## indiaink

Aw, that's so sweet!  And look, it's smiling at us, so happy.


----------



## Rikko_8

This is an old thread but does anyone know when the Furla stand-alone retail shops in Paris have their own sales?  

I'm heading out to Paris at the end of April and I know that's outside of their official 'twice a year' sales period but i was hoping that some of the Furla stores might have their own mini sales?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

jroger1 said:


> Forgive me for sending you back but just so glad you found your way home.  Too dramatic??? - sorry!



I realize this is an old post but what a beautiful bag!


----------



## jroger1

I forgot just how beautiful that bag was, yes we parted ways again.  The strap drop made using it for a shoulder bag nearly impossible, so for the price it was just not practical for me to keep it only as a "pretty thing".   At least now they have changed the straps from rolled to flat, which I consider an improvement so if you can get the bag on your shoulder it's not as likely to slip off.  Zappos offers three colors, yes I've been stalking this bag since letting it go hoping for a redesign on the strap drop.


----------



## irr_actor

jroger1 said:
			
		

> I forgot just how beautiful that bag was, yes we parted ways again.  The strap drop made using it for a shoulder bag nearly impossible, so for the price it was just not practical for me to keep it only as a "pretty thing".   At least now they have changed the straps from rolled to flat, which I consider an improvement so if you can get the bag on your shoulder it's not as likely to slip off.  Zappos offers three colors, yes I've been stalking this bag since letting it go hoping for a redesign on the strap drop.



That strap drop kills me, why couldn't they have at least made this woven leather in multiple styles? They reuse materials on seemingly every other bag they make - why torment us with this.  Keep stalking  

Do you know if the flat straps as short as the rolled ones, they look longer but hard to tell. Are the colors too different - that one bag you had was perfection. Sigh.  I need to go see IRL.


----------



## Caro9ine

I too have been drooling over this bag on Zappos. I actually liked the rolled handles better. Those of you who have seen it in person... Do the sides pinch in permanently or is that just how they have styled the picture? I am a sucker for woven leather.


----------



## Charlie.v11

Hi ! Could anyone ID my bag please?


----------



## irr_actor

Charlie.v11 said:
			
		

> Hi ! Could anyone ID my bag please?



What is the material (straw or fabric made to look like raffia), and lining, that would help place it?

It reminds me of this bag from 2010, but clearly not the same

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/furla-ambra-paglia-xl-faux-straw-shopper/3084011


----------



## Charlie.v11

irr_actor said:


> What is the material (straw or fabric made to look like raffia), and lining, that would help place it?
> 
> It reminds me of this bag from 2010, but clearly not the same
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/furla-ambra-paglia-xl-faux-straw-shopper/3084011




Thanks for answering so quickly !
It's not fabric but raffia or straw (i don't know exactly the difference).
Here are more pictures.


----------



## BeginnerBagLove

Im supprised no one has mentioned Furla Exclusively for Saks Fifth Avenue yet. They have come up with some gorgeous new bags! Especially the Mediterranea Satchel it reminds me of the VBH Brera.http://posted.thelabelfinder.com/wp.../10/Bildschirmfoto-2011-10-31-um-09.34.15.png

Any thoughts on the collection?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Furl...er=2534374306418049&prp8=t1&brandLanding=true


----------



## irr_actor

Charlie.v11 said:
			
		

> Thanks for answering so quickly !
> It's not fabric but raffia or straw (i don't know exactly the difference).
> Here are more pictures.



Hmm,, so that looks like the fabric used on several bags a number of years ago (2007 says google!), here are two:
http://www.modaitaliana.it/2007/06/furla-handbags-carmen-straw-medium.html

Here is one with the same materials on bluefly, but I swear it seems like 3-5 years ago when I saw this originally:
http://cdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Blue...501_alt02.pct&outputx=738&outputy=700&level=1

So given how Furla do things, I would date by the materials, and guess they had an earlier version of the Ambra from a few years ago using the materials on the two shoppers in the links, prob. 2007-2009 - not sure if this helps. Their naming conventions are just too confusing for me at least to keep up with.


----------



## irr_actor

BeginnerBagLove said:
			
		

> Im supprised no one has mentioned Furla Exclusively for Saks Fifth Avenue yet. They have come up with some gorgeous new bags! Especially the Mediterranea Satchel it reminds me of the VBH Brera.http://posted.thelabelfinder.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Bildschirmfoto-2011-10-31-um-09.34.15.png
> 
> Any thoughts on the collection?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/Furla-Exclusively-for-Saks-Fifth-Avenue/Shoes-and-Handbags/shop/_/N-1z12tmbZ52floh?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418110&bmUID=jtLIwJU&catID=2534374306418049&folder=2534374306418049&prp8=t1&brandLanding=true



Have you seen them IRL? I had seen online pics and was surprised by the prices, so wanted to keep an open mind until I saw them IRL. But would love to hear any reports!


----------



## BeginnerBagLove

irr_actor said:


> Have you seen them IRL? I had seen online pics and was surprised by the prices, so wanted to keep an open mind until I saw them IRL. But would love to hear any reports!


 Nope, but I plan on stopping by Saks once I get some free time. I'll report back when I do. I wish I could promise pics but I might be too embarassed


----------



## irr_actor

BeginnerBagLove said:
			
		

> Nope, but I plan on stopping by Saks once I get some free time. I'll report back when I do. I wish I could promise pics but I might be too embarassed



The "pretend to check your email while stalking bags" pics - lol.


----------



## ladyofshalott

I never heard of Furla until I went to Italy and popped into one of their stores. I saw this bag on Last Call Neiman Marcus website this morning and they were offering an extra 40% off their handbags + free shipping. 

I am a sucker for satchels, so I had to pick this up. I hope it looks as great in person -- can't wait to get it! It was regularly $428 and I got it for $187 after taxes.

http://bim.shopstyle.com/pim/7d/fe/7dfe6d0bc35495df839673c27307a487_best.jpg

http://cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2012/...-cognac-product-3-3491109-753504189_full.jpeg

http://cdnb.lystit.com/photos/2012/...-cognac-product-2-3491109-753658133_full.jpeg


----------



## Lajka

Charlie.v11 said:


> Hi ! Could anyone ID my bag please?


 
Furla Giselle, summer limited coll. 2010 or 2011


----------



## staciesg26

Bumping this thread....

I am considering this Furla PaperMoon Satchel in the peacock color... so pretty!

Anyone have this bag?   Or anyone have an opinion on it?  Let me know!  

http://www.furla.com/us/eshop/papermoon-satchel_701036.html#


----------



## mijoo2708

Charlie.v11 said:


> Hi ! Could anyone ID my bag please?


 
so pretty!


----------



## Charlie.v11

Lajka said:


> Furla Giselle, summer limited coll. 2010 or 2011



Thank you


----------



## dyyong

I saw this Globe Trotter last year and wanted it since then, but I always got distracted by other bags!! does anyone know where I can get the Navy blue in large with awesome price??


----------



## Lajka

Nice bag! I like this Furla´s fine hardware.

Where are you from? I recommend to try to buy in a European outlets. For example, La Vallée Village near Paris, usually he is well-stocked.


----------



## Dibernal

I love th Candy Bag


----------



## dyyong

Lajka said:


> Nice bag! I like this Furla´s fine hardware.
> 
> Where are you from? I recommend to try to buy in a European outlets. For example, La Vallée Village near Paris, usually he is well-stocked.



I am in the US


----------



## honey13

I bought furla candy bag at wardow....i read some at they sell fake purse... Im a little bit worried... I have pic attached on it...Is dis original?....


----------



## sleepykris

I am also very tempted by the red glitter candy bag and it's only $129.99 on zappos.com at the moment.  I heard it is heavy though and I am not a fan of heavy purses.  

http://www.zappos.com/furla-handbags-candy-glitter-bag-rosso-glam#prdInfo

I just purchased the glitter red divide it tote from the furla site.  i have never ever seen this tote before and there are barely any reviews but it is the perfect red.  it will be my first furla and i am excited.  

http://www.furla.com/us/eshop/divide-it-tote_702013.html?gclid=CPik6Yjs6bQCFWrZQgodtWIAMA


----------



## rosycheeked

hi, has anyone seen this style before?

_http://i.ebayimg.com/t/NWT-395-Furla-Violet-Shopper-Tote-Ruched-Leather-Drawstring-Shoulder-Bag-Green-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/$(KGrHqNHJCEE+UR8SsyNBQS(hiN5zg~~60_57.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/NWT-395-Furla-Violet-Shopper-Tote-Ruched-Leather-Drawstring-Shoulder-Bag-Green-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/$T2eC16hHJHoE9n3KhWGtBQS(hqfDdg~~60_57.JPG_

any thoughts and suggestions welcome. thanks!


----------



## LVmie

Introducing my new Candy Bag (calf leather with strap) in lime green. Surprisingly, it's a lil' bit heavy, but.... i love her so much! super cute...i must say.


----------



## luxluna

Oh great, a Furla thread! I'm gonna share pics of my Furla bags here. Can't wait till I get home and shoot a couple.


----------



## NMH

Miss T. said:


> Hi,
> Any tips to where I can find Furla bags online?
> Thanx


I recently bought a Furla Piper at ideeli 299USD vs original price 698 USD  - feeling lucky as it sold out almost instantly


----------



## nerimanna

i like Furla! been admiring their bags since I was a kid. but to be  honest I would rather save up and spend for an LV  but there is one bag I took a  chance with and it totally paid off. would highly recommend to anyone  to get a classic croc embossed leather bag that is timeless and will  give you a lot of wear. i do limit my budget always as I try to spend  money wisely so I don't see myself spending $ for anything trendy cutesy  furla. here's mine: Futura Shopper Tote in black 

(sorry for the low-res pic as I used a simple phone camera)


----------



## nerimanna

better picture here:


----------



## luxluna

nerimanna said:


> better picture here:



I agree with what you have said. I have a couple of items in this range. I believe the SA told me it's not croc leather but calf made to resemble croc if I do not remember incorrectly. Anyways it's a great bag to have.


----------



## luxluna

NMH said:


> I recently bought a Furla Piper at ideeli 299USD vs original price 698 USD  - feeling lucky as it sold out almost instantly


----------



## luxluna

Can anyone recommend a Furla Outlet in Rome or a few hours away from Rome?


----------



## nerimanna

luxluna said:


> I agree with what you have said. I have a couple of items in this range. I believe the SA told me it's not croc leather but calf made to resemble croc if I do not remember incorrectly. Anyways it's a great bag to have.


thank you! yes it is only croc embossed. to be honest i'm not really keen on buying real crocodile or other exotic skin (snake, ostrich, etc.) since i used to work for an environmental NGO. but i do like the idea of a croc-embossed. i think exotic skins (the look only hopefully not the real thing) lends an instant "luxe" appeal and will always be a classic


----------



## nerimanna

luxluna said:


>


i love the design of that bag! very sleek, structured but minimal and classy! if i was still working in the corporate setting i would buy that 

-----oh sorry i meant to post this to the one who has the furla piper! haha i dunno what went wrong


----------



## scrpo83

I only have one..it was a birthday gift from my sis 5 years ago..


----------



## krnboy817

thought about getting one for my wife on my return from overseason business... but i wasnt too familiar with furla, unlike the "obvious" ladies handbag brands.  are they pretty popular among the ladies? how do they compare?


----------



## luxluna

Just got this Furla bag! 

So smooshy !!


----------



## luxluna

nerimanna said:


> thank you! yes it is only croc embossed. to be honest i'm not really keen on buying real crocodile or other exotic skin (snake, ostrich, etc.) since i used to work for an environmental NGO. but i do like the idea of a croc-embossed. i think exotic skins (the look only hopefully not the real thing) lends an instant "luxe" appeal and will always be a classic



 Agree and their croc-embossed items look like the real thing!


----------



## TokyoBound

I don't know why, but the candy bag has really grown on me.  I think it would be really cute for the summer, I am eyeying a lime green one on Zappos.


----------



## li'l_eloise

My recently bought Limited Edition Candy Sunset, from Venice, Italy. Every color imaginable was there!


----------



## bhCartier

Why are Furla bags so popular like this?


----------



## OlgaMUA

bhCartier said:


> Why are Furla bags so popular like this?



Because they are excellent quality at a fabulous price.

The woodbury outlet had some amazing deals this past weekend


----------



## luv_bagz

My FURLA collection &#128522; All Made in Italy!!


----------



## foxgal

Hi all - glad to join the Furla club - a great value brand I've been following for a while. 

Introducing my Arianna satchel in Rosada color. It is a classic bowler/speedy shape with a shoulder strap (a must for me) in a pop color saffiano-like textured leather. I love that it's so under the radar and not all logo'd up. Got it new with tags on eBay for a really good deal - it looked more red in the pictures than pink and at first I was a little disappointed with that - but found it looks great with my Pineda Covalin twilly 

Close-up and mod pics:


----------



## Jenniedel

I only have one and I love it! It's a red saffiano purse/clutch that's versatile for day or night and adds color to any outfit


----------



## Jenniedel

foxgal said:


> Hi all - glad to join the Furla club - a great value brand I've been following for a while.
> 
> Introducing my Arianna satchel in Rosada color. It is a classic bowler/speedy shape with a shoulder strap (a must for me) in a pop color saffiano-like textured leather. I love that it's so under the radar and not all logo'd up. Got it new with tags on eBay for a really good deal - it looked more red in the pictures than pink and at first I was a little disappointed with that - but found it looks great with my Pineda Covalin twilly
> 
> Close-up and mod pics:
> 
> View attachment 2269500
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269501
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269502




Love your bag and twilly! I recently received a Pineda Covalin scarf and will try it out on a bag soon. Hope it will look as great as yours.


----------



## Maice

I am officially blaming this thread for my impulse purchase today 


After going through this thread and seeing pics this morning, I went and did research on the candy satchel/bags right over lunch, and I just found them so cute that I decided I needed to have one - right now.  So on a whim, I went to the Furla boutique nearby after my work day had ended, and bought my first Furla!


Introducing my Furla candy bag - it's pink and croc-embossed.  I love it!  So cute and perfect for summer!


----------



## Maice

Maice said:


> I am officially blaming this thread for my impulse purchase today
> 
> 
> After going through this thread and seeing pics this morning, I went and did research on the candy satchel/bags right over lunch, and I just found them so cute that I decided I needed to have one - right now.  So on a whim, I went to the Furla boutique nearby after my work day had ended, and bought my first Furla!
> 
> 
> Introducing my Furla candy bag - it's pink and croc-embossed.  I love it!  So cute and perfect for summer!




I just realized there's supposed to be a tag... I found it inside my bag!  Here are a few pics with the tag...


----------



## Maice

I finally got to visit the Furla boutique nearby again.  I brought my daughter for some clothes-shopping, and it just so happened that one of the boutiques we went to was almost next door to Furla, so I decided to drop by.  We ended up getting my daughter a handbag to add on to her clothes, but I am proud to say that I was able to stick to my bag ban and resisted getting anything for myself. 


Apologies in advance for the bad quality of the pictures.  I just used my camera phone, and did not realize how out of focus the shots were until I uploaded them into my laptop.  Oh well.


Saffianos were all around, by the way.  Furla's saffiano is very similar to Prada's, but not exactly the same.  Furla's seems somewhat softer, but still very nice.  If Furla's quality is as good as everyone says, then those saffiano bags of theirs are a steal!  The price ranges of their saffianos are from around $200+ to less than $500. They had matte and coated saffiano as well.


----------



## Momo jan

I love seeing everyone's Furla bags! So gorgeous!

I am actually stuck between getting the Furla Lotus Carryall and the Coach Christie Carryall now, and I noticed that the hardware used to attach the straps to the bag is different. The Furla bag has the hardware attached directly to the bag while the Coach one has the hardware attached to the bag via leather sewn into the bag. Which type of handle attachment is better? Have you noticed whether one lasts longer than the other? Is one easier to use? Any ideas?

Thanks. 

Furla Lotus:
Coach Christie


----------



## pandorabox

Maice said:


> I just realized there's supposed to be a tag... I found it inside my bag!  Here are a few pics with the tag...


Would love to know how the Candy bag has been holding up?


----------



## Maice

pandorabox said:


> Would love to know how the Candy bag has been holding up?



Hi pandorabox... sent you a PM, but here's my response too 


I'm not sure if I can attest to the Candy bag just yet, since I got it either late April or early May - so it hasn't been that long yet.  No scratches or fading YET... but again, not sure if it's because it's only been a month/nearing a month and a half.  I also don't use it daily... I rotate my bags regularly, so I wear my Candy bag either when there's chance of rain, or when we are having an outdoorsy day.


 I definitely don't baby it (I got it so I won't have to baby it  )... but I also don't go out of my way to abuse it, IYKWIM.  I will tell you that it's heavier than it looks (probably because it's also sturdier than you would think), so be ready for that. You can buy an a la carte strap for Candy bags, so you can explore that option (though they might not have a color that matches the one you want... I know they have black, and the material isn't rubber).


Hope that helps!


----------



## PewPew

Momo jan said:


> I love seeing everyone's Furla bags! So gorgeous!
> 
> I am actually stuck between getting the Furla Lotus Carryall and the Coach Christie Carryall now, and I noticed that the hardware used to attach the straps to the bag is different. The Furla bag has the hardware attached directly to the bag while the Coach one has the hardware attached to the bag via leather sewn into the bag. *Which type of handle attachment is better? Have you noticed whether one lasts longer than the other? Is one easier to use? Any ideas?*



As someone who loves large (& sometimes heavily loaded) shoulder satchels & totes, I think you've asked some excellent questions. Unfortunately, I don't have an easy answer for you, but here's what I've learned...  I've found that it's not just the attachment site that matters, but the quality and security of the stitching around the handles (which is why I have to inspect the bag in person when buying new). 

No matter the attachment point, the handle thickness & drop length also affect the comfort and handle security of the bag... The thinner the handles, the heavier the bag will feel over time. For shoulder bags I love with thin handles, I sometimes "thicken" & cushion the straps by using a twilly or scarf the same color as bag over vet bandage wrap on the handle (as described by TPF leather guru docride in the Hermes section). 

As for drop length, where the bag falls on your body makes a difference in stress to the handles. Obviously shorter handles means you're supporting more of the bag between arm and torso. Since My fashion sense doesn't mesh with my common sense, I love loooong drop length, so I confess to breaking shoulder handles with both types of attachments you describe  ... In both cases (contemporary designers, thankfully), just the stitching came apart, with no damage to leather or actual bag... Sorry to be so wishy washy. I should learn more about handles given my um history


----------



## Rayeness

Love Furla and love that the bags are under the radar.  I picked this up from the outlet today.  I've always wanted a small white leather bag and now I have one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Maice

Rayeness said:


> Love Furla and love that the bags are under the radar.  I picked this up from the outlet today.  I've always wanted a small white leather bag and now I have one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2653593
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



That's very pretty!  Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Rayeness

Maice said:


> That's very pretty!  Congrats on your purchase!




Thank you!  I really like the leather and the next time I head to the outlet mall my first stop will be Furla. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Jacvanity

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this Furla? Thank you. (:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Furla-black-croco-embossed-handbag-/221490101773?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&nma=true&si=08LTpv4JgaS0iJncb83eqezMCLw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## babysunshine

Love Furla's full leather and will be looking out for a first Furla!


----------



## Lajka

Jenniedel said:


> I only have one and I love it! It's a red saffiano purse/clutch that's versatile for day or night and adds color to any outfit
> View attachment 2592918


Fabulous!


----------



## Jenniedel

Lajka said:


> Fabulous!




Thank you!


----------



## colk

These r the only Furla items I have.  Little gifts from my mom!


----------



## Esquared72

My only Furla...Onyx Elisabeth:


----------



## westvillage

My simple Furla tote.


----------



## Maice

colk said:


> These r the only Furla items I have.  Little gifts from my mom!


Very cute!



eehlers said:


> My only Furla...Onyx Elisabeth:


Love the leather on her!



westvillage said:


> My simple Furla tote.


Love the shape!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I just got this beautiful tote from Furla, my first Furla bag. It's a Saks exclusive and I love it!! It even has zippers and feet. It feels very well made. I'm pleased with the quality.


----------



## my_private_jet

Just recently coming back from a little Italy round trip I must really say I love how the Italians love and celebrate their own brands. In just about every fairly big Italian city will be at least 2 and more Furla shops. Furla is definitely one very underrated brand which I assume is because of its slightly lacking image of luxuriousness and exclusiveness. Their bags become more and more gorgeous in design and the quality and price level are just more than fair. Love their bags and definitely see myself going more for this lovely brand.

These are my two purchases from summer sale a few weeks ago: Alissa and Penelope. Both are to die for in quality and handling!

http://instagram.com/p/qhhxmRlp4k/


----------



## Maice

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 2746918
> 
> 
> I just got this beautiful tote from Furla, my first Furla bag. It's a Saks exclusive and I love it!! It even has zippers and feet. It feels very well made. I'm pleased with the quality.




Simply beautiful!  Congrats!



my_private_jet said:


> Just recently coming back from a little Italy round trip I must really say I love how the Italians love and celebrate their own brands. In just about every fairly big Italian city will be at least 2 and more Furla shops.* Furla is definitely one very underrated brand which I assume is because of its slightly lacking image of luxuriousness and exclusiveness. Their bags become more and more gorgeous in design and the quality and price level are just more than fair. Love their bags and definitely see myself going more for this lovely brand.
> *
> These are my two purchases from summer sale a few weeks ago: Alissa and Penelope. Both are to die for in quality and handling!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/qhhxmRlp4k/




ITA with the part in bold.  Furla makes great quality bags in interesting designs.  Your two purchases are gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## neophyte91

I like them. I've got a flap style bag with a white flap, and black body -- rubber and kinda see-through. It's fun, got it in Rome! Gold clasp engraved with "Furla."

Definitely unique.


----------



## Risha S

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 2746918
> 
> 
> I just got this beautiful tote from Furla, my first Furla bag. It's a Saks exclusive and I love it!! It even has zippers and feet. It feels very well made. I'm pleased with the quality.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Thank you Maice and Risha!! I have been using this tote daily for work and it's really awesome. It's so spacious, fits everything I need it to and more! Plus the leather and the details are gorgeous. I'll take some more close up shots later. Although $695 for a bag is not cheap, it's much more affordable than say a premier designer bag and I can honestly say it has the quality of a $3 or $4k bag. Loving it!!


----------



## babysunshine

eehlers said:


> My only Furla...Onyx Elisabeth:



That is a really nice smooshy black leather bag, am thinking of getting one myself.


----------



## Esquared72

babysunshine said:


> That is a really nice smooshy black leather bag, am thinking of getting one myself.




Thanks! I've been carrying this for almost two weeks straight (very rare for me) and just love it. Comfy, roomy and the leather is amazing...doesn't need babying at all. I highly recommend it!


----------



## babysunshine

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I've been carrying this for almost two weeks straight (very rare for me) and just love it. Comfy, roomy and the leather is amazing...doesn't need babying at all. I highly recommend it!



That's it, I must make my way to Furla!


----------



## Munki

westvillage - which Furla tote is that? I love it! Is that the Melissa tote? I wold love one!

Thanks!


----------



## westvillage

Thanks!  I don't know the name. It was an impulse purchase in Bloomingdale's in August so it should be available there or on the website. I'm using it today, actually, because it 's raining and it has a full zipper. VERY soft leather.


----------



## nikimenz

I had a white furla tote, but it had so many transfers I used it for like 2 months. 
And then my cat peed on it, she wasnt a fan either. 
But I got a furla wallet about three years ago and it's still like brand new. Replaced her with a higher end wallet a week ago though.


----------



## Munki

Thanks W.V. - yes, it's the Melissa. Love both the tan and the black. Tough decision!


----------



## collegechic

Found a small Furla purse on sale at Macys Stamford! Orig 200, price down to 49.50
They had quite a few of the small ones, I only took a picture of one of the reds (Cabernet?) since I bought it as a gift, they had a blue/light blue and beige/red at or under $100.


----------



## GoB

I have a furla bag that I love but I don't know if it is genuine or how much it is worth or anything, I am new to these forums so I don't know how active the authenticate section is but there is a link to the bag I have in the last post there if you wouldn't mind looking?


http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-furla-186429-31.html


----------



## Maice

Here's a Furla bag I purchased for National Handbag Day!  I love this bag!  I'm going to take her out for a spin on the 10th 


Furla Martha Saffiano Medium Satchel in Dew/Rugiada.  Furla's saffiano is softer than Prada's, but it feels sturdy all the same.  Quality might actually be better in the long run (we will see).


----------



## westvillage

GoB said:


> I have a furla bag that I love but I don't know if it is genuine or how much it is worth or anything, I am new to these forums so I don't know how active the authenticate section is but there is a link to the bag I have in the last post there if you wouldn't mind looking?
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this/authenticate-this-furla-186429-31.html



Nice bag! I read your outcome, going straight to Furla, and it was a great way to do it. Enjoy!


----------



## dmia1008

Hello everyone

Not sure if there have been queries about this already..
But are Furla bags made in china authentic?
also, should all Furla bags have a serial code?
I just bought one from ebay and it does not have any serial code (or maybe I just don't know where to look)..
the only tag i saw inside the Divide-it pocket is the one that says made in china and 30 in the opposite side.
Can you please help me?
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## namie

I bought this and a black one in bigger size for my husband. I don't know the name for this design. Both are Made in Bulgaria.


----------



## QueenOfReal

collegechic said:


> Found a small Furla purse on sale at Macys Stamford! Orig 200, price down to 49.50
> They had quite a few of the small ones, I only took a picture of one of the reds (Cabernet?) since I bought it as a gift, they had a blue/light blue and beige/red at or under $100.



That's a steal!! Wow, and quite a nice classic color as well. The only thing you need to do now is just sent it to ms. QueenOfReal 

By the way, I bought this Furla baby a couple of days ago:


----------



## QueenOfReal

So this one:


----------



## Rouge H

Very nice love the silhouette and scarf. Congrats to you!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Bought a stunning "Alice" fur bag in onyx...taking her out for the first time on this wintry day.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That's pretty. 
I just bought several Furla bags myself and I could NOT be happier. I can't believe I didn't give them a try sooner. They are so well made, look gorgeous and are exactly what I've been looking for. I especially love the College Pebbled Leather Totes. I'm just shocked that the brand is not more popular. The fact that they're made in Italy is the icing on the cake!

http://us.furla.com/store/furlaus/en_US/pd/productID.310928200


----------



## AshTx.1

CoachCruiser said:


> Bought a stunning "Alice" fur bag in onyx...taking her out for the first time on this wintry day.



Wow... gorgeous bag.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Coach Lover Too said:


> That's pretty.
> I just bought several Furla bags myself and I could NOT be happier. I can't believe I didn't give them a try sooner. They are so well made, look gorgeous and are exactly what I've been looking for. I especially love the College Pebbled Leather Totes. I'm just shocked that the brand is not more popular. The fact that they're made in Italy is the icing on the cake!
> 
> http://us.furla.com/store/furlaus/en_US/pd/productID.310928200


I agree!! I went to the new boutique in Boston that just opened up 3 months ago. It's SO pretty inside and had a fantastic selection. Plus, the customer service is fantastic. I bought a crossbody Metropolis in metallic copper, too, which I'll show asap. I agree -- the quality is beautiful and the Made in Italy is a huge plus!!! I know that Furla has worked hard to expand in Asia and plans on expanding in the States...I just hope their prices don't rise too soon.


----------



## CoachCruiser

AshTx.1 said:


> Wow... gorgeous bag.


Aww, thank you! With my wool army-green coat, gray beret, and this bag in this arctic weather, I feel very 19th century, romantic Russia.


----------



## CoachCruiser

I'm adding pics of my mini Metropolis crossbody bag, which I actually bought on sale the day before I bought my fox fur Furla, but today is the first day I'm wearing this copper metallic beauty. I really am loving this designer. The women in the new boutique in Copley, Boston are absolutely fantastic -- genuinely sweet and helpful people. I love this bag for a number of reasons -- the little key with padded enclosure, the chain which looks like jewelry to me, the clasp -- not to mention the color!


----------



## LynneC

My Furla collection!

My latest purchase is the Olimpia Tote in Caramello which arrived today!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Gorgeous pieces!!! 
I think Furla bags look SO much more expensive than they really are!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mine just came today. A bit disappointed with my Givenchy Lucrezia. I always get back to Furla for reliable quality handbags.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh how pretty!


----------



## BovinaRabbit

dangerouscurves said:


> Mine just came today. A bit disappointed with my Givenchy Lucrezia. I always get back to Furla for reliable quality handbags.
> 
> View attachment 2886508




Pretty bag!  I have some Furla bags and love the quality/price value that I get out of it. I've been drawn towards other brands lately but I still admire Furla. I love the color combo and shape of your bag. Congrats!


----------



## pandorabox

dangerouscurves said:


> Mine just came today. A bit disappointed with my Givenchy Lucrezia. I always get back to Furla for reliable quality handbags.
> 
> View attachment 2886508


Very pretty.  Enjoy!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Coach Lover Too said:


> Oh how pretty!





BovinaRabbit said:


> Pretty bag!  I have some Furla bags and love the quality/price value that I get out of it. I've been drawn towards other brands lately but I still admire Furla. I love the color combo and shape of your bag. Congrats!





pandorabox said:


> Very pretty.  Enjoy!



Thank you Ladies. The white part is actually light grey and not white like in the picture. 
I also like to deversify my collection but Furla has not dissapointed me so far. I don't like some of their older designs but lately they have come up with some cool, hip, worthy-of-an-'it'-bag design.

Now, I also love this bag, it's lined in leather!!! Might get this one also next month when they price is deeply reduced more


----------



## mimika

I have a white furla bag which I rarely use. I store it in a dust bag. Lately it has begun to turn grayish...anyone know why?


----------



## BovinaRabbit

mimika said:


> I have a white furla bag which I rarely use. I store it in a dust bag. Lately it has begun to turn grayish...anyone know why?




If it is made of full grain leather, it would develop a patina which is normal. I have a white Furla bag from the Giovanna Furlanetto series and it has developed an off-white patina in the past 6+ years I've owned it.  Likewise, I store it in a dust bag and only use it on occasion during the summer.


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you Ladies. The white part is actually light grey and not white like in the picture.
> I also like to deversify my collection but Furla has not dissapointed me so far. I don't like some of their older designs but lately they have come up with some cool, hip, worthy-of-an-'it'-bag design.
> 
> Now, I also love this bag, it's lined in leather!!! Might get this one also next month when they price is deeply reduced more
> 
> View attachment 2887217
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887218



How is your Kelis holding up?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Stansy said:


> How is your Kelis holding up?




Still like new actually. The handles have darkened a bit but it hasn't lost it's shape and no color transfer so far.


----------



## Froydis

Hello fellow Furla fans!

Today I got my first ever Furla bag. I'm not sure what took so long as I've been admiring Furla bags since I was a teenager.

Anyway, today I saw the Linda tote in saffiano tan with 20% off the original price so I just couldn't resist.













I can't wait until I can take her out!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pretty!! I love the color!


----------



## cdtracing

dangerouscurves said:


> Mine just came today. A bit disappointed with my Givenchy Lucrezia. I always get back to Furla for reliable quality handbags.
> 
> View attachment 2886508



Oh, my!! That's striking!!  I love the color block!


----------



## cdtracing

Froydis said:


> Hello fellow Furla fans!
> 
> Today I got my first ever Furla bag. I'm not sure what took so long as I've been admiring Furla bags since I was a teenager.
> 
> Anyway, today I saw the Linda tote in saffiano tan with 20% off the original price so I just couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait until I can take her out!



That's a beauty!!


----------



## Eva1991

dangerouscurves said:


> Mine just came today. A bit disappointed with my Givenchy Lucrezia. I always get back to Furla for reliable quality handbags.
> 
> View attachment 2886508



It looks beautiful. I love the envelope-like closing; looks very sophisticated.


----------



## travelluver

I need a dust bag for a Furla I bought second hand - I see one on a site that is light blue - did Furla make that color for dust bags?  Previously, I've only seen white - either in satin or cotton.  TIA!


----------



## Fede13

I don't know about fakes, but I have the impression they have risen the price way too much compared to the quality. I used to buy Furla when it was still a good quality middle-range brand. The leather was really good and also the style. Later on, it got way to pricy and started using "less noble" materials...For the same price, I would prefer Borbonese...


----------



## Lajka

travelluver said:


> I need a dust bag for a Furla I bought second hand - I see one on a site that is light blue - did Furla make that color for dust bags?  Previously, I've only seen white - either in satin or cotton.  TIA!


My 10 (  ) Furla´s have the satin bags only. But IMHO every color or materila is possible because company change the design of paper bags, pendants and logo-tags... I recommend to buy it.


----------



## Lajka

Fede13 said:


> I don't know about fakes, but I have the impression they have risen the price way too much compared to the quality. I used to buy Furla when it was still a good quality middle-range brand. The leather was really good and also the style. Later on, it got way to pricy and started using "less noble" materials...For the same price, I would prefer Borbonese...


My impression is similar - same quality but for still increasing prices... I was absolutelly mad about Furla, but last time I bought Coccinelle. Similar (trendy) design, good price, good quality - I recommend pay attention to this brand (and french Texier also).
Furla had a small premium collection "Roberta Fulanetto" - very good leather, "over time" design, price between 300-600...the collection dissapeared last year. I  think because this price-range is "normal" nowadays and the prices of premium collection would be in area of premium brands. IMHO no one would buy Furla for price of LV....


----------



## mimika

Thanks for this Furla thread! I`m a huge fan! Love their bags always great quality leather. It`s kinda disappointing that they are not as popular as they should be for the quality/price they offer! Although that makes me feel a little special for using such a great brand that is not carried by everyone on the street


----------



## Froydis

mimika said:


> Thanks for this Furla thread! I`m a huge fan! Love their bags always great quality leather. It`s kinda disappointing that they are not as popular as they should be for the quality/price they offer! Although that makes me feel a little special for using such a great brand that is not carried by everyone on the street



I recently bought a FURLA and I feel the quality is really good for the price. I definitely think it's on par or better than the very popular Michael Kors (which everyone seems to carry in London). Although I do like some of the MKs, I find it's nice to have something unique as you say! Not a lot of people in the street have a FURLA


----------



## mimika

Froydis said:


> I recently bought a FURLA and I feel the quality is really good for the price. I definitely think it's on par or better than the very popular Michael Kors (which everyone seems to carry in London). Although I do like some of the MKs, I find it's nice to have something unique as you say! Not a lot of people in the street have a FURLA



I think Furla leather quality is definitely better than Michael Kors. In fact I think the leather quality is on par with Mulberry (at least for the ones I own), they are just not as popular and hence no crazy price increase every year


----------



## divineprada

namie said:


> I bought this and a black one in bigger size for my husband. I don't know the name for this design. Both are Made in Bulgaria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823705
> View attachment 2823706


Oh my goodness! This red foldable Furla bag has been haunting me for the longest time! I am so in love with how this bag is so cleverly designed and so well made. I saw a black one in my local Furla boutique but the black just doesn't show off that foldable origami-isg like pattern. 

May I ask @namie where you got yours? I'm still hoping I will get one of my own soon.


----------



## namie

divineprada said:


> Oh my goodness! This red foldable Furla bag has been haunting me for the longest time! I am so in love with how this bag is so cleverly designed and so well made. I saw a black one in my local Furla boutique but the black just doesn't show off that foldable origami-isg like pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask @namie where you got yours? I'm still hoping I will get one of my own soon.




I got mine at the Furla store in Ngee Ann City Singapore. If you happen to be here, you can also check with the Furla store at ION Orchard.


----------



## divineprada

namie said:


> I got mine at the Furla store in Ngee Ann City Singapore. If you happen to be here, you can also check with the Furla store at ION Orchard.


Thanks for replying, @namie!


----------



## Annadelores

Fede13 said:


> I don't know about fakes, but I have the impression they have risen the price way too much compared to the quality. I used to buy Furla when it was still a good quality middle-range brand. The leather was really good and also the style. Later on, it got way to pricy and started using "less noble" materials...For the same price, I would prefer Borbonese...



True that!


----------



## sr1856

3 years ago i was in rome and walked into a furla store near spanish steps. i bought my first furla bag elisabeth hobo(purple), 3 in 1 cosmetic pouch(red) and a saffiano trifold wallet(red). the hobo and cosmetic pouch are made of supple buttery soft leather in cowhide. overall happy with quality of furla.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Found this thread after trying to research on Furla's leather quality. Glad to read leather quality is great. Has anyone purchased the Stacy bucket bag yet? If so, how are you liking it and it will be great if you can share what you can fit within? I am eyeing the smaller one. Many thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## mahalagirl

frenziedhandbag said:


> Found this thread after trying to research on Furla's leather quality. Glad to read leather quality is great. Has anyone purchased the Stacy bucket bag yet? If so, how are you liking it and it will be great if you can share what you can fit within? I am eyeing the smaller one. Many thanks in advance for sharing.


I saw this bag in the store and the small light pink is really gorgeous. I don't own one though, but it is a bucket bag so even the small one should fit plenty. One thing with all bucket bag, you might need a divider to make finding things easier. Again, gorgeous bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mahalagirl said:


> I saw this bag in the store and the small light pink is really gorgeous. I don't own one though, but it is a bucket bag so even the small one should fit plenty. One thing with all bucket bag, you might need a divider to make finding things easier. Again, gorgeous bag!



thank you so much! The light pink really looks gorgeous online and there is a 25% off right now. Ends May 10. &#9786; very tempted to purchase it.


----------



## zjajkj

Got the classic Furla Piper Small size:









Mod pic for reference


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dinitegrity said:


> ]



It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## msd_bags

dinitegrity said:


> Got the classic Furla Piper Small size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pic for reference


Very pretty!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Pretty!


----------



## EGBDF

dinitegrity said:


> Got the classic Furla Piper Small size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pic for reference



I really like it!


----------



## zjajkj

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks gorgeous on you!





msd_bags said:


> Very pretty!





Coach Lover Too said:


> Pretty!





EGBDF said:


> I really like it!



Hi *frenziedhandbag*, *msd_bags*, *Coach Lover Too*, *EGBDF*, thanks for being here. I really appreciate all the kind comments. Am enjoying the bag, it looks exceptionally professional for work, for office lady. It is perfect.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

dinitegrity said:


> Got the classic Furla Piper Small size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pic for reference



It's so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Would also like to share my beautiful vintage find..


----------



## zjajkj

LVintage_LVoe said:


> It's so beautiful! Congrats!





LVintage_LVoe said:


> Would also like to share my beautiful vintage find..




Thank you so much. I love your ID and love the vintage find. All vintage come good, better quality at least!


----------



## BovinaRabbit

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Would also like to share my beautiful vintage find..




Love your vintage Furla!  Such a beautiful piece


----------



## msd_bags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Would also like to share my beautiful vintage find..


What a find! Looks really good!


----------



## Lajka

Let me introduce my new Stacy in off-white saffiano.


----------



## Lajka

dinitegrity said:


> Got the classic Furla Piper Small size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pic for reference


Good, very good job, girl!
Piper is one the best bags ever. Is in the production (and fashion) about 5-6 years. I think it will be Furla´s evergreen. As Divide-it and Candy. Your bag is in up-to-time-fashion.


----------



## Lajka

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Would also like to share my beautiful vintage find..


Looks perfect, elegant...and IMHO is not vintage yet.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

dinitegrity said:


> Thank you so much. I love your ID and love the vintage find. All vintage come good, better quality at least!



Ooh thank you!  I am vintage goods crazy esp with bags (obviously )



BovinaRabbit said:


> Love your vintage Furla!  Such a beautiful piece





msd_bags said:


> What a find! Looks really good!





Lajka said:


> Looks perfect, elegant...and IMHO is not vintage yet.



Thank you so much for the bag love  Does anyone know the name of this beauty or even the year it was made? I tried my best to look it up on the net but I had no luck


----------



## travelluver

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Ooh thank you!  I am vintage goods crazy esp with bags (obviously )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the bag love  Does anyone know the name of this beauty or even the year it was made? I tried my best to look it up on the net but I had no luck



Gorgeous!!  Can I ask where you got her?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

travelluver said:


> Gorgeous!!  Can I ask where you got her?



Hi! Thank you dear  I bought her from our local eBay site (I'm not from the US).


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Lajka said:


> Let me introduce my new Stacy in off-white saffiano.


\

Oohhh, she looks so divine in all white! I wish I have the courage to carry such an immaculate bag.


----------



## Lajka

LVintage_LVoe said:


> \
> 
> Oohhh, she looks so divine in all white! I wish I have the courage to carry such an immaculate bag.


This saffiano is absoluttely perfect for maintenance. I had this bag in a cruise holiday in Spain by car, 12 days on the road in the city, nature, sea, sightseeing... carrying cosmetics, food, bottles with lemonade...and looks clear and immaculate. I clean it with wet wippes once a week. It ia all.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lajka said:


> Let me introduce my new Stacy



I saw this bag irl in off white and was attracted to its casual vibe. love the short handle too. Smitten by the light pink but the Daino (brownish-grey) looked gorgeous too. Came home to think about it, only to find out there was a saffron (yellow too). Your white is absolutely stunning!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lajka said:


> I clean it with wet wippes once a week. It ia all.



Great to know it is an easy to maintain bag. Sharing of how the Daino and Hibiscus look. Will be popping back into the boutique to see how Saffron looks like.


----------



## zjajkj

Lajka said:


> Let me introduce my new Stacy in off-white saffiano.





Lajka said:


> Good, very good job, girl!
> Piper is one the best bags ever. Is in the production (and fashion) about 5-6 years. I think it will be Furla´s evergreen. As Divide-it and Candy. Your bag is in up-to-time-fashion.



Hi *Lajka,* just wanna say that you made an excellent choice in the color! It suits your Stacy perfectly! The hardware and off-white combi is just sooo match for each other. It is divine and I am sure you look extremely gorgeous wearing it 


Yes dear, I too think the Piper is one of Furla best collection, period. It is just so so so professionally made for work.


----------



## kam1ya_kaoru

I've been looking for a furla thread to find out how I can clean up my Jean stained old Furla candy bag. Any recommendations?


----------



## jayne22

Lajka said:


> Let me introduce my new Stacy in off-white saffiano.



I want to get a bucket bag and couldn't decide among the many options out there. This was the one on my top 3 list. Can you share some opinions on the bag? What are the pros and cons? Thanks.


----------



## Charlotta

Lajka said:


> Let me introduce my new Stacy in off-white saffiano.



I have been eyeing the same bag. How much does it fit, does it feel secure from the top?
Is the shoulder strap comfy?

I really like this model..


----------



## Lajka

jayne22 said:


> I want to get a bucket bag and couldn't decide among the many options out there. This was the one on my top 3 list. Can you share some opinions on the bag? What are the pros and cons? Thanks.


Pros:
- perfect maintenance
- perfect look - shapes are solid, leather holds flat, it does not get crumpled
- good construction of long and short handle (short handle stay upright all the time)
- perfect look of hardware, really luxury
- good size and form - large space inside
- good entry inside to bag and clarity - ABSOLUTELLY PERFECT
- light weight - for me important, perfect

Cons:
- silly construction of cord - it is not possible to completelly "pull of", close the bag - I don´t mind it, I like to wear the bag open and travel by car only; but can be problem with safety on the street 
- the pochete (included) fits as "floor" in the bag, similar to base-sharper (this bag doesn´t need base sharper). This means that if you put the pochette with some the trifles (documents, make-up...) to the bottom, later you have to remove out all the things from bag if you need something from pochette


The pochette is beautiful (not metal-pin-logo, printed sign only), but is only "pocket" for the inside of the bag; not possible to wear as the separate clutch - the strap is not possible to join to zipper, because the direction of opening is to the strap. And other element for gripping dost exist.

But generally the bag wears very comfortable, it looks perfect and I really like it. I have ten (yes, guys,10 ) bucket bags, including premium brands (Prada, Lancel...), but this Furla is my favorite bag now.


----------



## Lajka

Charlotta said:


> I have been eyeing the same bag. How much does it fit, does it feel secure from the top?
> Is the shoulder strap comfy?
> 
> I really like this model..


Hi, please see the post above.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lajka said:


> this Furla is my favorite bag now.



Thank you for the very comprehensive review. It certainly helped a lot.


----------



## Charlotta

Lajka said:


> Hi, please see the post above.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Charlotta

Lajka said:


> Pros:
> - perfect maintenance
> - perfect look - shapes are solid, leather holds flat, it does not get crumpled
> - good construction of long and short handle (short handle stay upright all the time)
> - perfect look of hardware, really luxury
> - good size and form - large space inside
> - good entry inside to bag and clarity - ABSOLUTELLY PERFECT
> - light weight - for me important, perfect
> 
> Cons:
> - silly construction of cord - it is not possible to completelly "pull of", close the bag - I don´t mind it, I like to wear the bag open and travel by car only; but can be problem with safety on the street
> - the pochete (included) fits as "floor" in the bag, similar to base-sharper (this bag doesn´t need base sharper). This means that if you put the pochette with some the trifles (documents, make-up...) to the bottom, later you have to remove out all the things from bag if you need something from pochette
> 
> 
> The pochette is beautiful (not metal-pin-logo, printed sign only), but is only "pocket" for the inside of the bag; not possible to wear as the separate clutch - the strap is not possible to join to zipper, because the direction of opening is to the strap. And other element for gripping dost exist.
> 
> But generally the bag wears very comfortable, it looks perfect and I really like it. I have ten (yes, guys,10 ) bucket bags, including premium brands (Prada, Lancel...), but this Furla is my favorite bag now.




This was a great review... One more question: Is there a possibility to add a scarf to the bag somehow?


----------



## jayne22

Lajka said:


> Pros:
> - perfect maintenance
> - perfect look - shapes are solid, leather holds flat, it does not get crumpled
> - good construction of long and short handle (short handle stay upright all the time)
> - perfect look of hardware, really luxury
> - good size and form - large space inside
> - good entry inside to bag and clarity - ABSOLUTELLY PERFECT
> - light weight - for me important, perfect
> 
> Cons:
> - silly construction of cord - it is not possible to completelly "pull of", close the bag - I don´t mind it, I like to wear the bag open and travel by car only; but can be problem with safety on the street
> - the pochete (included) fits as "floor" in the bag, similar to base-sharper (this bag doesn´t need base sharper). This means that if you put the pochette with some the trifles (documents, make-up...) to the bottom, later you have to remove out all the things from bag if you need something from pochette
> 
> 
> The pochette is beautiful (not metal-pin-logo, printed sign only), but is only "pocket" for the inside of the bag; not possible to wear as the separate clutch - the strap is not possible to join to zipper, because the direction of opening is to the strap. And other element for gripping dost exist.
> 
> But generally the bag wears very comfortable, it looks perfect and I really like it. I have ten (yes, guys,10 ) bucket bags, including premium brands (Prada, Lancel...), but this Furla is my favorite bag now.



Thank you soooooooo much for answering my questions. It really means a lot to me. And I'm so envious &#128520;of your bucket bag collection. I've always wanted to get my hands on one but can't decide. Would love to see all your bucket bags! Have you done a reveal on them?? &#128518;


----------



## MiaGioia

Janinevs said:


> Also didn't know Furlas are faked. I have two and love them, quality is so good. Funny thing, I was using my one bag this week and for the first time noticed that it's made in Italy, I kinda assumed they're made in China. Checked the other one, but couldn't find a "made in" tag.



I love Furla bags, very often they have smart designs. As I know the prime line of Furla is made in Italy and you can find a "made in" tag on the back panel inside the bag. Bags which cost less, usually assembled in other countries, and it is indicated on "made in" tag, but it is not so obvious. Sometimes you can find it on the laterally seam inside the bag.


----------



## Lajka

Charlotta said:


> This was a great review... One more question: Is there a possibility to add a scarf to the bag somehow?


Sorry, I don´t understant: do you mean the scarf put on the bag as a bow?


----------



## Lajka

MiaGioia said:


> I love Furla bags, very often they have smart designs. As I know the prime line of Furla is made in Italy and you can find a "made in" tag on the back panel inside the bag. Bags which cost less, usually assembled in other countries, and it is indicated on "made in" tag, but it is not so obvious. Sometimes you can find it on the laterally seam inside the bag.


  Exactly. All the Furla bags are made in Europe (yet), mainly in Romania in the last years.


----------



## Lajka

jayne22 said:


> Have you done a reveal on them?? &#55357;&#56838;



Some of them are in my album: 
Lancel Premier Flirt






Biasia Electra straw and leather






And some photos from my Instagram

Jigsaw London and Pollini 





Lancel Elsa





Cartier Le Must goat lather



















I don´t want to promise but if I have time I will make photos of all the bags.


----------



## Charlotta

Lajka said:


> Sorry, I don´t understant: do you mean the scarf put on the bag as a bow?



Yes exactly. Sorry my english is not the best. It looks like there is no metal parts outside available for scarf to hang.


----------



## Lajka

Charlotta said:


> Yes exactly. Sorry my english is not the best. It looks like there is no metal parts outside available for scarf to hang.


Your english is OK.  IMHO the scarf you could tie to the details on the sides (the ends of handles) or threaded through the holes instead the cord - if you use the narrow thin scarf or a twilly. Similar to DKNY bag here: http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=83743218


----------



## jayne22

Lajka said:


> Some of them are in my album:
> Lancel Premier Flirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biasia Electra straw and leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some photos from my Instagram
> 
> Jigsaw London and Pollini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancel Elsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Le Must goat lather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don´t want to promise but if I have time I will make photos of all the bags.



They are all very lovely! You have great taste!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Charlotta

I bought Stacy yesterday and I love it. It looks so good and holds a lot. I love the shoulder strap, and the leather is very good for the price. I also love how it goes well with everything and is under the radar, because now I am able to use other designer things (which show the brand) with it. The bag is perfect!


----------



## MiaGioia

> I bought Stacy yesterday and I love it. It looks so good and holds a lot. I love the shoulder strap, and the leather is very good for the price. I also love how it goes well with everything and is under the radar, because now I am able to use other designer things (which show the brand) with it. The bag is perfect!



Yeah, I like that design also.. I'm very happy with my new Dolce Vita, it looks very professional and cute..


----------



## MiaGioia

MiaGioia said:


> Yeah, I like that design also.. I'm very happy with my new Dolce Vita, it looks very professional and cute..


Here is my lovely Dolce Vita!!! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12171&pictureid=115130


----------



## purselove4444

Love love love Furla. I got one a year and a half ago and I keep getting compliments on it!!


----------



## ellao

Does anyone of you have Furla's Metropolis bag? I fell in love with it and now I think I need it in my life! I wonder what fits in.. Does a phone, keys and a wallet fit in with maybe a lipstick? I would also love some pictures


----------



## MiaGioia

> Does anyone of you have Furla's Metropolis bag? I fell in love with it and now I think I need it in my life! I wonder what fits in.. Does a phone, keys and a wallet fit in with maybe a lipstick? I would also love some pictures



I saw it in the shop, phone, keys and lipstick fit in for sure, small/medium wallet also, but not a long one.


----------



## khriseeee

I have the Olimpia bag in tri-color white, beige and brown. I love that it has a longer strap, perfect for the office 


My FIL almost bought my 3 year old daughter the mini candy bag! He saw it in the shop window and exclaimed it was the perfect size for her! I had to convince him otherwise


----------



## dwsj

khriseeee said:


> I have the Olimpia bag in tri-color white, beige and brown. I love that it has a longer strap, perfect for the office
> 
> 
> My FIL almost bought my 3 year old daughter the mini candy bag! He saw it in the shop window and exclaimed it was the perfect size for her! I had to convince him otherwise


you should've totally let him! how many FILs would think of that?


----------



## dwsj

Hello,

Could I please have your advice on purchasing on the furla sale in b.r.a.n.d.a.l.l.e.y.
in particular for the piper bag.
right now they have an extra 30% off which brings the piper down to 87 quid! I am mad tempted but Furla is faked so much I am terrified.
I have shopped regularly on this site but for brands that aren't popular enough to be faked. i did score an authentic chloe from them but it was in shoes.

okay i can neither post links nor even a picture - does one need special permission to upload a picture?! so if anyone has an account with them/ willing to google the furla bags they for sale up i will be very grateful!! TIA

ps. why can't i even spell the name of the website? the anti-spam filter is getting ridiculous


----------



## khriseeee

dwsj said:


> you should've totally let him! how many FILs would think of that?



I would hate to see the bag being thrown around, lying on the floor or filled with her crumbling crayons! He went into the shop straight to the window display and plucked up the mini bag and was holding it out to my daughter. The look on the SAs' faces was priceless! 

He went to do the same in the Longchamp store.


----------



## **Chanel**

Double trouble .

Got these Furla bags and matching Furla silk shawls for my birthday, which was one week ago.
I never was a pink girl, but I am definitely going to wear this pink Furla and matching shawl .


----------



## JennieC917

**Chanel** said:


> Double trouble .
> 
> Got these Furla bags and matching Furla silk shawls for my birthday, which was one week ago.
> I never was a pink girl, but I am definitely going to wear this pink Furla and matching shawl .



These are gorgeous! I hope you get a ton of use out of them this Fall. They are so eye catching!


----------



## casseyelsie

Yesterday I was at Furla store. They have great sales on some older models which I didn't like. But I saw newer models which wasn't on sales yet.  I am thinking of trying at least 1 Furla bag.  Would like to know its quality. Those with Furla bags please share. TIA


----------



## lenie

MiaGioia said:


> Here is my lovely Dolce Vita!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12171&pictureid=115130




I couldn't open the link with the photo of your bag. Which color Dolce Vita do you have? Is it a medium or large size bag? 
I would like to get it in the Onyx or Salvia(green). There seems to be two sizes.
Thank you!


----------



## ralz29

I've been falling in love with Furla bags lately. I just got the mini Metropolis cross body in 'Winter Rose' and I can't stop looking at it! I wish I could have it in every colour! What I really like about this bag is that the edges of the leather are painted. I've been seeing a lot of expensive bags in light colours with gray/brown/black edges and it looks sloppy and unfinished. Does anyone think that too?
When I was in the store I saw the Dolce Vita bag and liked it as well. Overall Furla has very good quality bags


----------



## msd_bags

Hi there! I have been wondering for a while if there are Furla bag hierarchies? I'm not sure if my question makes sense.  It's just that I've heard all these raves about the brand.  Furla store is in a high end mall here in my part of Asia.  But when I visit the store, I don't see the richness in the leather that I am looking for.  I also got to visit an outlet store in the US, nothing appealed to me too.  And then finally, I bought a Furla Serena (small) online without seeing it IRL.  I like the look and the style.  But again, the pebbled leather is not rich enough for me, although I got a steep discount on it so it's just right.  But if I got it full price then i would not really be happy.  And this is Made in China.  I previously had a medium Ellen that I got from gilt.com (sight unseen again) that was made in Romania but which I sold unused because it was too big.

Maybe the Italy bags have better leathers or in a higher category?  Does Furla make a distinction when it markets its bags?


----------



## MiaGioia

lenie said:


> I couldn't open the link with the photo of your bag. Which color Dolce Vita do you have? Is it a medium or large size bag?
> I would like to get it in the Onyx or Salvia(green). There seems to be two sizes.
> Thank you!


It is in black and white, medium size.


----------



## **Chanel**

JennieC917 said:


> These are gorgeous! I hope you get a ton of use out of them this Fall. They are so eye catching!



Thank you so much ! 
I never thought I would like a pink bag for me, but I love this one .


----------



## preppyboy8671

Hello Ladies. I love Furla. I remember my mom and sisters (have 4) owning their bags and SLG way back in the 90's ... Recently they released a limited line for men and was able to grab this Gray Ostrich Document Bag/Portfolio... Gray patent wallet hand me down from sister  ...


----------



## _purseaddict_

CoachCruiser said:


> Bought a stunning "Alice" fur bag in onyx...taking her out for the first time on this wintry day.







CoachCruiser said:


> I'm adding pics of my mini Metropolis crossbody bag, which I actually bought on sale the day before I bought my fox fur Furla, but today is the first day I'm wearing this copper metallic beauty. I really am loving this designer. The women in the new boutique in Copley, Boston are absolutely fantastic -- genuinely sweet and helpful people. I love this bag for a number of reasons -- the little key with padded enclosure, the chain which looks like jewelry to me, the clasp -- not to mention the color!







dangerouscurves said:


> Mine just came today. A bit disappointed with my Givenchy Lucrezia. I always get back to Furla for reliable quality handbags.
> 
> View attachment 2886508







dangerouscurves said:


> Thank you Ladies. The white part is actually light grey and not white like in the picture.
> I also like to deversify my collection but Furla has not dissapointed me so far. I don't like some of their older designs but lately they have come up with some cool, hip, worthy-of-an-'it'-bag design.
> 
> Now, I also love this bag, it's lined in leather!!! Might get this one also next month when they price is deeply reduced more
> 
> View attachment 2887217
> 
> 
> View attachment 2887218







Lajka said:


> Let me introduce my new Stacy in off-white saffiano.







frenziedhandbag said:


> Great to know it is an easy to maintain bag. Sharing of how the Daino and Hibiscus look. Will be popping back into the boutique to see how Saffron looks like.




Thanks for sharing. I love all bags above.


----------



## lenie

I just got the Dolce Vita in Salvia, beautiful Olive green. I'll try to get take pictures this weekend.


----------



## _purseaddict_

lenie said:


> I just got the Dolce Vita in Salvia, beautiful Olive green. I'll try to get take pictures this weekend.




Looking forward to see your photos.


----------



## dangerouscurves

msd_bags said:


> Hi there! I have been wondering for a while if there are Furla bag hierarchies? I'm not sure if my question makes sense.  It's just that I've heard all these raves about the brand.  Furla store is in a high end mall here in my part of Asia.  But when I visit the store, I don't see the richness in the leather that I am looking for.  I also got to visit an outlet store in the US, nothing appealed to me too.  And then finally, I bought a Furla Serena (small) online without seeing it IRL.  I like the look and the style.  But again, the pebbled leather is not rich enough for me, although I got a steep discount on it so it's just right.  But if I got it full price then i would not really be happy.  And this is Made in China.  I previously had a medium Ellen that I got from gilt.com (sight unseen again) that was made in Romania but which I sold unused because it was too big.
> 
> Maybe the Italy bags have better leathers or in a higher category?  Does Furla make a distinction when it markets its bags?




Hi! I don't know the answer to your question but I've never seen made-in China Furla bags. I've seen Romania and Italy only.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Lajka said:


> Let me introduce my new Stacy in off-white saffiano.




This bag is beautiful.


----------



## BovinaRabbit

msd_bags said:


> Hi there! I have been wondering for a while if there are Furla bag hierarchies? I'm not sure if my question makes sense.  It's just that I've heard all these raves about the brand.  Furla store is in a high end mall here in my part of Asia.  But when I visit the store, I don't see the richness in the leather that I am looking for.  I also got to visit an outlet store in the US, nothing appealed to me too.  And then finally, I bought a Furla Serena (small) online without seeing it IRL.  I like the look and the style.  But again, the pebbled leather is not rich enough for me, although I got a steep discount on it so it's just right.  But if I got it full price then i would not really be happy.  And this is Made in China.  I previously had a medium Ellen that I got from gilt.com (sight unseen again) that was made in Romania but which I sold unused because it was too big.
> 
> Maybe the Italy bags have better leathers or in a higher category?  Does Furla make a distinction when it markets its bags?



Hi there!  I've collected Furla bags during my initial years of handbag obsession during the mid-2000s.  I've purchased my Furla bags directly from the boutiques in the US and France.  Also, my husband has gifted me with Furla bags which he purchased from boutiques and websites like Bluefly.  The manufactured location of my Furla bags vary.  Initially, they were made in Italy and talking more with the SAs at the boutique, they've additionally branched out to making bags in Romania and China.  I have Furla bags made from all three countries and have not noticed a difference in their quality.  I'm not familiar with the quality of the current bags since, about 4 or 5 years ago, I've stopped purchasing Furla bags simply because I've moved on to liking other premier brands 

In terms of hierarchy, the only premium Furla line that I know of is the Giovanna Furlanetto collection.  The bags are made of vachetta in black, white and now I understand that there is a tan color.  In the past, I've had to ask the SAs in the boutique if they had in stock any bags in this line and if so, they would bring it out from the back.  The leather and workmanship is beautiful with suede interior lining.  It is my understanding that the current version now use fabric lining.  I'm fortunate to own 2 GF bags and will definitely keep them forever.

Also, Furla has an exclusive collaboration with Saks 5th Avenue.  These bags used to come in premium exotics skins like python.  Now, I noticed that it is printed calf-leather simulating snake skin.

Feel free to check out my small Furla collection here http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11690


----------



## msd_bags

BovinaRabbit said:


> Hi there!  I've collected Furla bags during my initial years of handbag obsession during the mid-2000s.  I've purchased my Furla bags directly from the boutiques in the US and France.  Also, my husband has gifted me with Furla bags which he purchased from boutiques and websites like Bluefly.  The manufactured location of my Furla bags vary.  Initially, they were made in Italy and talking more with the SAs at the boutique, they've additionally branched out to making bags in Romania and China.  I have Furla bags made from all three countries and have not noticed a difference in their quality.  I'm not familiar with the quality of the current bags since, about 4 or 5 years ago, I've stopped purchasing Furla bags simply because I've moved on to liking other premier brands
> 
> In terms of hierarchy, the only premium Furla line that I know of is the Giovanna Furlanetto collection.  The bags are made of vachetta in black, white and now I understand that there is a tan color.  In the past, I've had to ask the SAs in the boutique if they had in stock any bags in this line and if so, they would bring it out from the back.  The leather and workmanship is beautiful with suede interior lining.  It is my understanding that the current version now use fabric lining.  I'm fortunate to own 2 GF bags and will definitely keep them forever.
> 
> Also, Furla has an exclusive collaboration with Saks 5th Avenue.  These bags used to come in premium exotics skins like python.  Now, I noticed that it is printed calf-leather simulating snake skin.
> 
> Feel free to check out my small Furla collection here http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11690


Thanks for the info! And you have a lovely collection! It may sound funny but I'm relieved to learn that there are other Made in China Furla bags out there because I only knew about Italy and Romania. I bought mine from Bluefly btw.  I should say the bag is well made, it is just the leather is a bit lacking IMO.


----------



## lenie

Here is the Dolce Vita in Salvio, a beautiful medium Olive green


----------



## babysunshine

Just bought a Furla Stacy large black saffiano tote and had it for traveling to Korea, it was super sturdy and really functional!


----------



## Lajka

lenie said:


> Here is the Dolce Vita in Salvio, a beautiful medium Olive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084817
> View attachment 3084818


Fabulous color!


----------



## justwatchin

lenie said:


> Here is the Dolce Vita in Salvio, a beautiful medium Olive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084817
> View attachment 3084818



Love this style and the color would be great for fall.


----------



## _purseaddict_

lenie said:


> Here is the Dolce Vita in Salvio, a beautiful medium Olive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084817
> View attachment 3084818




So nice. I will consider that Furla if it goes on sale.


----------



## dcooney4

**Chanel** said:


> Double trouble .
> 
> Got these Furla bags and matching Furla silk shawls for my birthday, which was one week ago.
> I never was a pink girl, but I am definitely going to wear this pink Furla and matching shawl .



Both bags and scarfs are so pretty. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## **Chanel**

lenie said:


> Here is the Dolce Vita in Salvio, a beautiful medium Olive green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084817
> View attachment 3084818



Beautiful color, congratulations and enjoy !



dcooney4 said:


> Both bags and scarfs are so pretty. Congrats and enjoy.



Thank you so much, *dcooney4* !


----------



## Totinee80

I used to have a Candy Bon Bon Mini Crossbody from Furla but had to give it to a friend as a birthday present. It was a lovely bag.


----------



## blushes_pink

Anyone here has the mini metropolis? Can an iphone 6 fits in? How about the chain? Can it be painful if carried for longer period? How about the weight? Is it heavy or lightweight?


----------



## gattodiparigi

I have a Furla bag. It was a gift from my mom and aunt to my grandma, actually, but after a while she said she wasn't wearing it and passed it on to me. She was a bit blunt, but who am I to refuse a bag? 
It's not my favorite, despite being pretty simple I'm starting to get bored of it, but I have to say the leather is soft and nice. I use it quite a lot during the warmer months and the corners still look intact.


----------



## amrx87

I ordered the furla spy backpack from gilt last week! It shipped today! Cant wait to do a reveal here.


----------



## _purseaddict_

blushes_pink said:


> Anyone here has the mini metropolis? Can an iphone 6 fits in? How about the chain? Can it be painful if carried for longer period? How about the weight? Is it heavy or lightweight?




I tried with my iPhone 6+ but do not like how fitted it is inside. I had to maneuver to the left and right just to take it out.


----------



## M0DW4N483

I like Furla candy but I'm 41! I will look ridiculous, rofl!


----------



## amrx87

ugh so my spy backpack came from gilt....damaged. and of course there are no more :censor:


----------



## _purseaddict_

amrx87 said:


> ugh so my spy backpack came from gilt....damaged. and of course there are no more :censor:




So sorry to hear that [emoji47]


----------



## amrx87

_purseaddict_ said:


> So sorry to hear that [emoji47]



well it actually end up not being all bad! when i called customer service, they offered to take $50 off, so i got it at 50% off retail!! the water damage is mostly on the back of the bag, so i can deal with that. im really excited about this bag!


----------



## amrx87

Here she is! Such a cutie! Great bag for my apple picking expedition today! When my hubby and i travel we love to do bike tours and stuff like that, so this bag will get lots of use. I love that the hardware is gold too; ill be able to use my lv locks to secure the pulls together if im feeling insecure haha


----------



## travelluver

amrx87 said:


> View attachment 3134357
> 
> Here she is! Such a cutie! Great bag for my apple picking expedition today! When my hubby and i travel we love to do bike tours and stuff like that, so this bag will get lots of use. I love that the hardware is gold too; ill be able to use my lv locks to secure the pulls together if im feeling insecure haha



So cute!  What is the name of this bag?


----------



## amrx87

travelluver said:


> So cute!  What is the name of this bag?



its the spy backpack- they make it in small, only in black as far as ive found, and a mini in hot pink, black, and grey-green. this is from gilt, but they have it at bloomingdales.


----------



## ladolcezza

Can anyone help me ID this bag? I won it in a silent auction sponsored by Furla. I've tried googling the words on the tag and reverse image searching, but no luck. I also posted in the ID forum, but wanted to try the Furla forum as well. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## HotRedBag

I absolutely love furla bags. I own 3 of them.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I just got this Furla Metropolis bag for 70% off! Couldn't believe my luck when I found it 

Seems like great quality and not something you see everywhere (at least not where I live).

The lighting is rather dark but here it is, black with gh:


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wow! Lucky you!! Pretty!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Coach Lover Too said:


> Wow! Lucky you!! Pretty!!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## gaplife

I bought a Furla Stacy in yellow just a few weeks ago for a friend's birthday...she really wanted a bucket bag AND a yellow bag so this was perfect!


----------



## Minne Bags

gaplife said:


> I bought a Furla Stacy in yellow just a few weeks ago for a friend's birthday...she really wanted a bucket bag AND a yellow bag so this was perfect!




Pretty Perfect gift! Gotta love a win-win situation. Hope your friend loves it!


----------



## _purseaddict_

gaplife said:


> I bought a Furla Stacy in yellow just a few weeks ago for a friend's birthday...she really wanted a bucket bag AND a yellow bag so this was perfect!




Love the bright lively colour[emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## gaplife

Minne Bags said:


> Pretty Perfect gift! Gotta love a win-win situation. Hope your friend loves it!



Thanks! She does


----------



## BovinaRabbit

We are waiting at the vet with my Furla doctor's bag from the Giovanna Furlanetto collection. I bought it a few years ago when Furla had a boutique in San Francisco.


----------



## Stansy

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just got this Furla Metropolis bag for 70% off! Couldn't believe my luck when I found it
> 
> Seems like great quality and not something you see everywhere (at least not where I live).
> 
> The lighting is rather dark but here it is, black with gh:



We are bag twins! Although I got mine at "only" 40% off... That bag is fabulous!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Stansy said:


> We are bag twins! Although I got mine at "only" 40% off... That bag is fabulous!


Yay  How is yours holding up? Have you sprayed it with anything to protect it against rain etc.? I've only worn mine twice but it seems pretty sturdy


----------



## Stansy

COPENHAGEN said:


> Yay  How is yours holding up? Have you sprayed it with anything to protect it against rain etc.? I've only worn mine twice but it seems pretty sturdy



Saffiano leather is quite sturdy, and Furla is the best! Mine is holding up beautifully, and I enjoy this little bag big time 
No leather protection necessary.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Stansy said:


> Saffiano leather is quite sturdy, and Furla is the best! Mine is holding up beautifully, and I enjoy this little bag big time
> No leather protection necessary.


Nice to hear, thanks a lot


----------



## justwatchin

@ Gaplife-Happy to see this color IRL ; really pretty&#127804;


----------



## manpursefan

Anyone up for a small reveal?


----------



## justwatchin

manpursefan said:


> Anyone up for a small reveal?



I am!&#9749;&#65039;


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Me too!


----------



## amadea88

manpursefan said:


> Anyone up for a small reveal?



Here!


----------



## manpursefan

I wasn't really planning to buy this but it was available for like half its original price at the SAS on-board shopping so I couldn't pass it up


----------



## dangerouscurves

Open!!!!


----------



## manpursefan

It's the Furla Royal in Mirto, Gloss, and Mist.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Oh I love those! Pretty colors too!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

manpursefan said:


> It's the Furla Royal in Mirto, Gloss, and Mist.




Beautiful!!! What size are they?


----------



## Swissmiss2000

I am really pleased with this multicoloured Furla "Piper" bag I came across in Florence, Italy, and which my husband bought for my birthday. Its colours make it really versatile - looks as good with a formal business outfit as with jeans.


----------



## renza

Swissmiss2000 said:


> I am really pleased with this multicoloured Furla "Piper" bag I came across in Florence, Italy, and which my husband bought for my birthday. Its colours make it really versatile - looks as good with a formal business outfit as with jeans.


Wow, this is beautiful!


----------



## westvillage

Very pretty bag in classic colors. Enjoy!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Swissmiss2000 said:


> I am really pleased with this multicoloured Furla "Piper" bag I came across in Florence, Italy, and which my husband bought for my birthday. Its colours make it really versatile - looks as good with a formal business outfit as with jeans.




Congratulations, she is so pretty![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dcooney4

Swissmiss2000 said:


> I am really pleased with this multicoloured Furla "Piper" bag I came across in Florence, Italy, and which my husband bought for my birthday. Its colours make it really versatile - looks as good with a formal business outfit as with jeans.



Beautiful!


----------



## anazol

I love Furla, have a small collection of their bags. The quality is really good and design is simple yet beautiful too.


----------



## MsSusan

I like Furla..Here is my latest purchase, cute  mini Metropolis&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ivdw

I love my furla bag!


----------



## Lajka

MsSusan said:


> I like Furla..Here is my latest purchase, cute  mini Metropolis&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Fabulous color!


----------



## venusdoom

Hi everyone! I just ordered my first Furla piece - a little keycase in a purple/aubergine colour, so excited for it to arrive 

I think next on my list is the Dolce Vita bag in Onyx/black... it reminds me a lot of the Celine Trapeze that I can't afford just yet  just wish it came with a longer strap too!


----------



## Purseonafied

Swissmiss2000 said:


> I am really pleased with this multicoloured Furla "Piper" bag I came across in Florence, Italy, and which my husband bought for my birthday. Its colours make it really versatile - looks as good with a formal business outfit as with jeans.



It's beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## kwlady

Hey everyone! Trying to authenticate this Furla and was wondering if you could help? I've scoured the internet for this bag and unable to find one like it. It feels real but I've not seen this particular tag in their bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated. It's sage green and has a removable strap. The stitching seem even. The outside snaps have Fiocch Italy on them The interior snaps are not marked which makes me think it might be fake. There is a a slanted F on the inside zipper pull. Thanks!


----------



## Lajka

kwlady said:


> Hey everyone! Trying to authenticate this Furla and was wondering if you could help? I've scoured the internet for this bag and unable to find one like it. It feels real but I've not seen this particular tag in their bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated. It's sage green and has a removable strap. The stitching seem even. The outside snaps have Fiocch Italy on them The interior snaps are not marked which makes me think it might be fake. There is a a slanted F on the inside zipper pull. Thanks!


IMHO authentic.


----------



## Aryia

This is my new Piper bag in winter rose, matching with LV trunks bandeau. .ready for summer


----------



## Aryia

Photo od the bag


----------



## Lajka

Aryia said:


> Photo od the bag


So fine! Is it the small size?


----------



## sleepykris

That's so cute!


----------



## Aryia

Lajka said:


> So fine! Is it the small size?


Yes, its the smaller size,I think its big enough; )


----------



## quackedup

my first furla picked up on sale
its the cute little mini spy! ... and i added some pom poms


----------



## Lajka

quackedup said:


> my first furla picked up on sale
> its the cute little mini spy! ... and i added some pom poms


Absolutely fabulous this backpack and this collor!  What was the price?


----------



## sleepykris

My Furla, Julia in lava.  It's so lightweight!  I can't stand leather bags usually since falling in love with Longchamp but I love this one!


----------



## Lajka

sleepykris said:


> My Furla, Julia in lava.  It's so lightweight!  I can't stand leather bags usually since falling in love with Longchamp but I love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257696


Good choice!


----------



## sleepykris

Lajka said:


> Good choice!




Thank you!


----------



## Quality4bargain

I just purchased my second Furla from neiman marcus last call at what I thought was a bargain. It is beautiful but I'm concerned about it's authenticity and don't know what to do. Let me just say I often buy nice things but I can't afford to buy them for full price. My first Furla was purchased at Nordstrom Rack in pentagon city. That Furla handbag says made in italy and came with a serial number card (I'm almost certain). The bag I just purchased is just as beautiful but has a tag in the bag that says made in bulgaria! Hmmmm!?! Something seems shady. Any advice on how to authrntucate and what to do if it is fake?


----------



## julie32

My Furlas:

Julia Chain Tote in Daino: sooo classic and such great leather, yet soooo lightweight! Purchased her at the Furla in the outlet Center in Roermond - 160 , so a total bargain.

Stacy bucket bag in Chalk: I wanted a white Saffiano bag for spring/summer which would go with both casual as well as dressy outfits. Because I was so in love with the Julia I decided to visit Furlas Online Shop and fell for this baby.

Nett could MAYBE be a Metropolis Top handle in the larger size.


----------



## julie32

Quality4bargain said:


> I just purchased my second Furla from neiman marcus last call at what I thought was a bargain. It is beautiful but I'm concerned about it's authenticity and don't know what to do. Let me just say I often buy nice things but I can't afford to buy them for full price. My first Furla was purchased at Nordstrom Rack in pentagon city. That Furla handbag says made in italy and came with a serial number card (I'm almost certain). The bag I just purchased is just as beautiful but has a tag in the bag that says made in bulgaria! Hmmmm!?! Something seems shady. Any advice on how to authrntucate and what to do if it is fake?



I am from Europe and so we do not have NM here, but from what I know they ARE totally legit. Also, I did NOT notice any serial numbers on my Furlas, both purchased from Furla directly. One of both was also made in Bulgaria. I even have an authentic Chloe that was made there. I would not worry too much and enjoy my bag  &#128521;


----------



## Lajka

julie32 said:


> I am from Europe and so we do not have NM here, but from what I know they ARE totally legit. Also, I did NOT notice any serial numbers on my Furlas, both purchased from Furla directly. One of both was also made in Bulgaria. I even have an authentic Chloe that was made there. I would not worry too much and enjoy my bag  &#128521;


I absolutely agree with Julie32.


----------



## Quality4bargain

Thanks Julie32 and Lajka for taking the time to reply. My bag is very beautiful.


----------



## SugahSweetTee

NM Last Call has tons of Furla in the stores... Im not overly impressed by them for some reason but the prices are pretty good


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

julie32 said:


> My Furlas:
> 
> Julia Chain Tote in Daino: sooo classic and such great leather, yet soooo lightweight! Purchased her at the Furla in the outlet Center in Roermond - 160 , so a total bargain.
> 
> Stacy bucket bag in Chalk: I wanted a white Saffiano bag for spring/summer which would go with both casual as well as dressy outfits. Because I was so in love with the Julia I decided to visit Furlas Online Shop and fell for this baby.
> 
> Nett could MAYBE be a Metropolis Top handle in the larger size.


Oooh so pretty  I really want to get something in white - I have the Stacy mini in silver  
Is it not hard to take care of i.e. keep clean?


----------



## julie32

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Oooh so pretty  I really want to get something in white - I have the Stacy mini in silver
> Is it not hard to take care of i.e. keep clean?



I must admit since it is still Winter around here that I have not used her that much, still waiting for spring! But I believe that the saffiano leather will keep the maintenance level rather low for a white bag. For me, the only acceptable material for a white bag!!!


----------



## Lajka

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Oooh so pretty  I really want to get something in white - I have the Stacy mini in silver
> Is it not hard to take care of i.e. keep clean?


I have same white (petal) Stacy, bought it one year ago. I spent the whole holiday - "safari" - the 14 day in a car, the bag looks like new. Absolutely enough clean with a baby-towel. Only - the leather become soft, it doesn't matter.
But! The strap in a pochette is gone.  I am angry, I am thinking about put the complaint. That was not usual for this brand...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

COPENHAGEN said:


> I just got this Furla Metropolis bag for 70% off! Couldn't believe my luck when I found it
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like great quality and not something you see everywhere (at least not where I live).
> 
> 
> 
> The lighting is rather dark but here it is, black with gh:




I've been thinking of purchasing this bag FULL PRICE!!! 
70% off is amazing!!!!!!!!! 
You're so lucky! The bag is so cute!
(Just noticed this comment is a few months old, do you still like the bag? Is it worth me getting?)


----------



## dangerouscurves

I'm loving their Metropolis satchels!


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

Lajka said:


> I have same white (petal) Stacy, bought it one year ago. I spent the whole holiday - "safari" - the 14 day in a car, the bag looks like new. Absolutely enough clean with a baby-towel. Only - the leather become soft, it doesn't matter.
> But! The strap in a pochette is gone.  I am angry, I am thinking about put the complaint. That was not usual for this brand...





julie32 said:


> I must admit since it is still Winter around here that I have not used her that much, still waiting for spring! But I believe that the saffiano leather will keep the maintenance level rather low for a white bag. For me, the only acceptable material for a white bag!!!



Thanks for the advice ladies. Very helpful.
Maybe after this I will find the will and courage to get a white saffiano bag too! 

So I'm guessing 'Petalo' is off-white and 'Chalk' is white-white?

The Stacy bucket bag comes in three sizes right? 
Mini (aka tiny), Small and Medium (biggest and doesn't come with shoulder strap, except for the latest ones in the snakeskin print)
Am I correct to say that both of you have the 'Small' sized one?

Lajka, you mean the pochette and the strap broke off from the bag and got lost?  FURLA gives a 2-year warranty on their product - hopefully you will be able to get it fixed


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

Mini reveal time [emoji2] 










FURLA Metropolis Mini Silver Glitter 782968 [emoji177]
So cute and much prettier IRL
Got it at a bargain too [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Mini reveal time [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3290952
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290953
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290954
> 
> 
> FURLA Metropolis Mini Silver Glitter 782968 [emoji177]
> So cute and much prettier IRL
> Got it at a bargain too [emoji4]




Congrats! That's a cute bag!


----------



## julie32

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. Very helpful.
> Maybe after this I will find the will and courage to get a white saffiano bag too!
> 
> So I'm guessing 'Petalo' is off-white and 'Chalk' is white-white?
> 
> The Stacy bucket bag comes in three sizes right?
> Mini (aka tiny), Small and Medium (biggest and doesn't come with shoulder strap, except for the latest ones in the snakeskin print)
> Am I correct to say that both of you have the 'Small' sized one?
> 
> Lajka, you mean the pochette and the strap broke off from the bag and got lost?  FURLA gives a 2-year warranty on their product - hopefully you will be able to get it fixed



Mine is the Medium size. I did not see the petal IRL yet, but Chalk is definitely white white... &#128521;


----------



## julie32

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Mini reveal time [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3290952
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290953
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290954
> 
> 
> FURLA Metropolis Mini Silver Glitter 782968 [emoji177]
> So cute and much prettier IRL
> Got it at a bargain too [emoji4]



So cute!!! I really love the Metropolis style, but I am afraid that it is too Small for my needs. I need to fit at least my small wallet, my Samsung Galaxy S6 and my (bulky) Volvo Car key into a bag. And I am afraid that would not work. What would you think.

I was also considering the larger Version  (with the top handle) but it does not come in such a wide Range of colours here in Germany. I am planning to go to Italy this year, maybe I have more luck in Furlas Home country?!


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

dangerouscurves said:


> Congrats! That's a cute bag!






dangerouscurves said:


> I'm loving their Metropolis satchels!
> View attachment 3290564
> View attachment 3290565
> View attachment 3290566




Thanks [emoji4][emoji177]
and I agree that Metropolis satchels looks great and functional 
Too bad the nice prints/designs are almost always available in the Mini only [emoji53]


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

julie32 said:


> Mine is the Medium size. I did not see the petal IRL yet, but Chalk is definitely white white... [emoji6]




Ah! So the Medium (biggest) size does come with a shoulder strap too? The SAs at the boutique and the FURLA website made me believe otherwise [emoji53]




julie32 said:


> So cute!!! I really love the Metropolis style, but I am afraid that it is too Small for my needs. I need to fit at least my small wallet, my Samsung Galaxy S6 and my (bulky) Volvo Car key into a bag. And I am afraid that would not work. What would you think.
> 
> I was also considering the larger Version  (with the top handle) but it does not come in such a wide Range of colours here in Germany. I am planning to go to Italy this year, maybe I have more luck in Furlas Home country?!




This is my second Metropolis Mini and yes they are pretty tiny. I've always been the kind that needs to carry everything with me - but have been "training" myself to carry less - just so I don't miss out on using cute purses. LOL.

I can only fit a credit card holder (no wallet), car keys, ciggie box and lighter (tsk) and maybe one lipstick and that's pretty much it in the Mini. [emoji53]
But they are sehr niedlich [emoji7]

Look at how they're displayed at the boutique here in KL
Feel like I need to get them all! [emoji2]


----------



## julie32

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Ah! So the Medium (biggest) size does come with a shoulder strap too? The SAs at the boutique and the FURLA website made me believe otherwise [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my second Metropolis Mini and yes they are pretty tiny. I've always been the kind that needs to carry everything with me - but have been "training" myself to carry less - just so I don't miss out on using cute purses. LOL.
> 
> I can only fit a credit card holder (no wallet), car keys, ciggie box and lighter (tsk) and maybe one lipstick and that's pretty much it in the Mini. [emoji53]
> But they are sehr niedlich [emoji7]
> 
> Look at how they're displayed at the boutique here in KL
> Feel like I need to get them all! [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3291077



Yes, the Medium one comes with a shoulder strap too! I really did not pay attention to the naming of the size, I chose the size I liked best. And there was one bigger an one smaller size (which also reflected in the prices) so mine has to be the medium and it has a shoulder strap  &#128521;

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; OLG &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Looks a bit like a box of Chocolates and you have to decide which one to try!!! Really cute!!! I think I have to go back to the outlet where I bought my Julia. They had an Million different Metropolis styles there and maybe a bargain will make it easier for me to start reducing what I carry with me! LoL


----------



## Dmurphy1

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Mini reveal time [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3290952
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290953
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290954
> 
> 
> FURLA Metropolis Mini Silver Glitter 782968 [emoji177]
> So cute and much prettier IRL
> Got it at a bargain too [emoji4]


Gorgeous !!!! Enjoy this beauty !!


----------



## Glorioushb

I've had mine Furla for over 10 years, great quality bag.


----------



## Lajka

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. Very helpful.
> Maybe after this I will find the will and courage to get a white saffiano bag too!
> 
> So I'm guessing 'Petalo' is off-white and 'Chalk' is white-white?
> 
> The Stacy bucket bag comes in three sizes right?
> Mini (aka tiny), Small and Medium (biggest and doesn't come with shoulder strap, except for the latest ones in the snakeskin print)
> Am I correct to say that both of you have the 'Small' sized one?
> 
> Lajka, you mean the pochette and the strap broke off from the bag and got lost?  FURLA gives a 2-year warranty on their product - hopefully you will be able to get it fixed



Hi, 
the collors: exactly as you write.
the size: at first, last year ago, was two sizes - smal and big. Big has no (and have no still) a long strap - and it it not possible to ad it. Medium size (I have) is normal daily size with a long and short strap. And in the end of 2015 the mini model (mikro) appeared, very small and cute crossbody but IMHO absolutely non usable. There is a space for a small purse and a phone, but without the possibility of closing. 
I think "small" it means "medium". 

The pochette: not yet, but early. I am going to Milano next month, I will put complaint, I think it will be without problems. But...I am dissapointed of quality...  I will be thing a large time about my next Furla...especially with their policy of increasing prices.


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

Dmurphy1 said:


> Gorgeous !!!! Enjoy this beauty !!




Thank you &#128578;[emoji177]


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

Lajka said:


> Hi,
> the collors: exactly as you write.
> the size: at first, last year ago, was two sizes - smal and big. Big has no (and have no still) a long strap - and it it not possible to ad it. Medium size (I have) is normal daily size with a long and short strap. And in the end of 2015 the mini model (mikro) appeared, very small and cute crossbody but IMHO absolutely non usable. There is a space for a small purse and a phone, but without the possibility of closing.
> I think "small" it means "medium".
> 
> The pochette: not yet, but early. I am going to Milano next month, I will put complaint, I think it will be without problems. But...I am dissapointed of quality...  I will be thing a large time about my next Furla...especially with their policy of increasing prices.




Yes that looks like it will break anytime soon [emoji53]
I hope they will fix it for you
They do say their products has a 2-year warranty

I agree about the "mini"; it is very cute but you cannot really close the top properly so it's not really suitable to take for a night out for fear of things falling out or getting pick-pursed!


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

julie32 said:


> Looks a bit like a box of Chocolates and you have to decide which one to try!!! Really cute!!! I think I have to go back to the outlet where I bought my Julia. They had an Million different Metropolis styles there and maybe a bargain will make it easier for me to start reducing what I carry with me! LoL




Am I correct to say the Julia is the older version of Metropolis - but without the little lock thing?


----------



## Lajka

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Am I correct to say the Julia is the older version of Metropolis - but without the little lock thing?


About your request to: FURLA Metropolis Graffiti Toni Pinky 774233

I saw this collection in Italy last year, it looks great. I am going to Milano next month, I think they will not have it yet - I could to see. But in Italy are some Furla outlets with old collections - I recommend you to call them ...and try also an outlet in Marne la Valee (France), here I observed many treasures...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Sophie-Rose said:


> I've been thinking of purchasing this bag FULL PRICE!!!
> 70% off is amazing!!!!!!!!!
> You're so lucky! The bag is so cute!
> (Just noticed this comment is a few months old, do you still like the bag? Is it worth me getting?)


Thanks a lot 

I really enjoy using it - it holds quite a lot and it's so sturdy (I bring it out in rain/snow etc. and it still looks brand new!!) 

If you are looking for a structured bag in that size I highly recommend it


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm loving their Metropolis satchels!
> View attachment 3290564
> View attachment 3290565
> View attachment 3290566



I have seen the satchel irl recently, and I agree that it looks terrific! I esp like the current color palette!!


----------



## Jenniedel

I've been wanting a bucket bag and finally decided to get one...presenting my Stacy bucket bag in malachite:



I originally liked the bigger version in indaco, but it didn't include a long strap, which is essential for me. So I opted for this and I'm very happy with it. [emoji4]


----------



## ladolcezza

Love these Furlas ladies!


----------



## khriseeee

Jenniedel said:


> I've been wanting a bucket bag and finally decided to get one...presenting my Stacy bucket bag in malachite:
> View attachment 3294906
> 
> 
> I originally liked the bigger version in indaco, but it didn't include a long strap, which is essential for me. So I opted for this and I'm very happy with it. [emoji4]




How do you like it? I've been wanting a bucket bag but haven't found the one for me yet, this has caught my interest though!


----------



## Jenniedel

khriseeee said:


> How do you like it? I've been wanting a bucket bag but haven't found the one for me yet, this has caught my interest though!




It's great! Just the right size for my essentials (phone, wallet, small notebook, sunnies, cosmetic pouch, another pouch for pens & what nots). I think pouches are necessary for convenience as it has no built-in pockets. The optional strap is adjustable: I've used it with the strap at it's longest & it falls just right on my hip as a crossbody. It feels durable & scratch-proof! And it looks lovely! [emoji7]

Of course the downside is that the top is open & the cinch doesn't really close it up. It's definitely not for a crowded place. But I'm fine wearing it crossbody & just hold it in front of me to secure it.

Hope this helps. Good luck on your search for the right bucket bag for you! [emoji4]


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

Lajka said:


> About your request to: FURLA Metropolis Graffiti Toni Pinky 774233
> 
> I saw this collection in Italy last year, it looks great. I am going to Milano next month, I think they will not have it yet - I could to see. But in Italy are some Furla outlets with old collections - I recommend you to call them ...and try also an outlet in Marne la Valee (France), here I observed many treasures...




Thanks for the tip Lajka
But I don't see myself traveling to Europe anytime soon [emoji17]
I've been searching consistently on eBay and on the internet generally - found one seller on BUYMA, but quite expensive [emoji24]
It is very very cute tho isn't it?


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

Jenniedel said:


> I've been wanting a bucket bag and finally decided to get one...presenting my Stacy bucket bag in malachite:
> View attachment 3294906
> 
> 
> I originally liked the bigger version in indaco, but it didn't include a long strap, which is essential for me. So I opted for this and I'm very happy with it. [emoji4]




Very cute &#128578;[emoji177]


----------



## eNVii_tOkii

Since we are on the topic of bucket bags, I really like the Stacy, but the Mia looks pretty damn fine as well [emoji7] - what say you ladies?


----------



## Jenniedel

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Very cute &#128578;[emoji177]



Thank you! [emoji4]



eNVii_tOkii said:


> Since we are on the topic of bucket bags, I really like the Stacy, but the Mia looks pretty damn fine as well [emoji7] - what say you ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298062
> View attachment 3298063
> View attachment 3298064



Yup, the Mia is very pretty indeed! [emoji28]


----------



## dangerouscurves

eNVii_tOkii said:


> Since we are on the topic of bucket bags, I really like the Stacy, but the Mia looks pretty damn fine as well [emoji7] - what say you ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298062
> View attachment 3298063
> View attachment 3298064




This bag is pretty. I'm not a fan of bucket bags but the Mia I like.


----------



## andreas_ashley

I'm addicted to Furla bags. During the summer I prefer the candy collection and during the winter the julia one.


----------



## Selphy

Hi all i have 2 furla bag, one piper dome medium in fuschia another metropolis shoulder in black..i love both,


----------



## KayuuKathey

New to thread, my mother loves Furla but I usually overlook them! But at the Bloomingdales Outlet in FL, I saw this baby and immediately fell in love with it!

My 1st Furla piece and not my last!


----------



## neverending

KayuuKathey said:


> New to thread, my mother loves Furla but I usually overlook them! But at the Bloomingdales Outlet in FL, I saw this baby and immediately fell in love with it!
> 
> My 1st Furla piece and not my last!



It's so beautiful!


----------



## Karentoi

I dnt know how to upload photo


----------



## Karentoi

Can you please help me to identify if it's real or fake furla bag


----------



## Lajka

Karentoi said:


> Can you please help me to identify if it's real or fake furla bag


Ad photos.


----------



## sexyladyyy

Hi! Thought I'd share... My first furla bag which I got from Vegas outlet two weeks ago.


----------



## Lajka

sexyladyyy said:


> Hi! Thought I'd share... My first furla bag which I got from Vegas outlet two weeks ago.
> View attachment 3331116


Good makeup. And a nice bag to...


----------



## ringslover

Hi Ladies! I just got a Furla Raffaella hobo from Neiman Marcus Last Call.This is my 1st Furla (made in Tunisia) and I got it on sale and free shipping. It's a very nice ivory pebble leather, smells great, seems supple, etc. The problem is, my bag came with the dust bag that was certainly not made of satin. Just the white cotton dust bag. So, I am wondering, if it's legit? Is this some new type of dust bags? Has anyone else got Furla recently that would come with a cotton/not satin dust bag? Please tell.


----------



## Lajka

ringslover said:


> Hi Ladies! I just got a Furla Raffaella hobo from Neiman Marcus Last Call.This is my 1st Furla (made in Tunisia) and I got it on sale and free shipping. It's a very nice ivory pebble leather, smells great, seems supple, etc. The problem is, my bag came with the dust bag that was certainly not made of satin. Just the white cotton dust bag. So, I am wondering, if it's legit? Is this some new type of dust bags? Has anyone else got Furla recently that would come with a cotton/not satin dust bag? Please tell.


Do not worry. Some of my Furla´s (bought in a brand-store in Milan - same model in other years) are in the dust bag made of coarse canvas in off-white color (it looks slightly like "natural" canvas). It's alright.


----------



## ringslover

*Lajka* thank you so much! I certainly feel much better now.  Yes, this is exactly what my dust bag looks like, off-white canvas. Good to know it's real.


----------



## Stansy

The midseason sale is on, and this is what I got (I have a pair of sparkly Superga shoes, and they will hopefully make a nice match):


----------



## Stansy

I also got this bag for everyday to take to work and make errands:


----------



## Stansy

Both bags were 30% off. And I am still considering a pair of shoes


----------



## KayuuKathey

Stansy said:


> Both bags were 30% off. And I am still considering a pair of shoes



Ooo lala!  I love those flats


----------



## Stansy

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm loving their Metropolis satchels!
> View attachment 3290564
> View attachment 3290565
> View attachment 3290566



In case you are still considering a Metropolis Satchel: Galeria Kaufhof (online) currently has them on sale: 20% off retail (420) in navy, onyx and cream


----------



## Stansy

Stansy said:


> I also got this bag for everyday to take to work and make errands:


 
It is here - and I took it right to the office with me


----------



## kadelle

I recently fell in love with Furla! Did you know Furla is currently the only Italian Designer house which is still in "Italian hands" so to say? All the other ones have been bought up by huge companies :O

Anyways I LOVE the new mix & match Metropolis bags! 
And the Furla Astra bags with the red lining are to die for as well!!


----------



## kadelle

ps. currently Furla is having a -30% mid season sale


----------



## kadelle

KayuuKathey said:


> New to thread, my mother loves Furla but I usually overlook them! But at the Bloomingdales Outlet in FL, I saw this baby and immediately fell in love with it!
> 
> My 1st Furla piece and not my last!





GORGEOUS bag


----------



## Lajka

kadelle said:


> I recently fell in love with Furla! Did you know Furla is currently the only Italian Designer house which is still in "Italian hands" so to say? All the other ones have been bought up by huge companies :O


I do not know what is your source of information, but in Italy are dozens of independent designer houses owned by families or private owners: Loro Piana, Pollini, Pineider, Villador ...


----------



## Rouge H

Lajka said:


> I do not know what is your source of information, but in Italy are dozens of independent designer houses owned by families or private owners: Loro Piana, Pollini, Pineider, Villador ...


Lori Piana was purchased by LVMH.


----------



## kadelle

Lajka said:


> I do not know what is your source of information, but in Italy are dozens of independent designer houses owned by families or private owners: Loro Piana, Pollini, Pineider, Villador ...



I got the info from the Furla employees but of.course they cannot know of all Italian designers - they probably referred to the large ones like Prada, D&G, valentino.. My apologies for generalizing!


----------



## Lajka

kadelle said:


> I got the info from the Furla employees but of.course they cannot know of all Italian designers - they probably referred to the large ones like Prada, D&G, valentino.. My apologies for generalizing!


 Nothing to apologize. 
I think the Furla staff believes that they are in same level like Prada and Gucci...


----------



## Lajka

Rouge H said:


> Lori Piana was purchased by LVMH.


Thanks for info.


----------



## allureviola

Dear girls, I am in an enormous quandry and hope you can help! I was in duty free recently and saw the mini satchel candy cookie for the recent 2016 season in the colour 'Rodonite', and was absolutely in love (also seen in shopbop : https://m.shopbop.com/candy-cookie-mini-satchel-furla/vp/v=1/1566831581.htm?fm=search&os=false). However, I thought it was a little small, but was informed by staff that there is no larger version available this season. checking online there was a medium previously released in rodonite, but I can't quite tell at all from online pictures if they are one and the same? the furla contact centre was unable to help and said both are pink. Might any of you who follow with furla trends be able to help me on whether the current season mini satchel is the same shade and colour as the previous season's medium (http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00YF...y+medium&dpPl=1&dpID=41s7WM3YRWL&ref=plSrch)? it would affect whether I get the mini or medium. thanks so much!!!


----------



## Lajka

Ladies, let me introduce my small Furla Divide It collection.


----------



## Lajka

And Furla shopping with my little boy


----------



## Kaya7

allureviola said:


> Dear girls, I am in an enormous quandry and hope you can help! I was in duty free recently and saw the mini satchel candy cookie for the recent 2016 season in the colour 'Rodonite', and was absolutely in love (also seen in shopbop : https://m.shopbop.com/candy-cookie-mini-satchel-furla/vp/v=1/1566831581.htm?fm=search&os=false). However, I thought it was a little small, but was informed by staff that there is no larger version available this season. checking online there was a medium previously released in rodonite, but I can't quite tell at all from online pictures if they are one and the same? the furla contact centre was unable to help and said both are pink. Might any of you who follow with furla trends be able to help me on whether the current season mini satchel is the same shade and colour as the previous season's medium (http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00YF...y+medium&dpPl=1&dpID=41s7WM3YRWL&ref=plSrch)? it would affect whether I get the mini or medium. thanks so much!!!



Hi, check Furla.com, there are bags for this season. There is mini satchel candy bag and satchel candy bag, both in rodonin. I don ´t know if it is the same colour like last season.....but the staff in furla.com is very helpfull.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Lajka said:


> Ladies, let me introduce my small Furla Divide It collection.



Omg divide heaven.


----------



## msd_bags

Lajka said:


> Ladies, let me introduce my small Furla Divide It collection.


Such beautiful colors!! Lovely collection!


----------



## sdkitty

when I think of Furla, I think of a nice quality conservative bag.  My former boss, who had much higher income than I, carried a Furla bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

When will the Furla Loop bag be available to buy?


----------



## Hppp

Hi, anyone here owns the furla Alice bag? Is it made for outlets or it's a past season item? Many thanks in advance


----------



## Lajka

Hppp said:


> Hi, anyone here owns the furla Alice bag? Is it made for outlets or it's a past season item? Many thanks in advance


It is an old regular collection, it was a longer time in shops, not only one season - I think 2014+2015 or maybe 2013+2104.


----------



## Lajka

KayuuKathey said:


> Omg divide heaven.


@msd_bags Thanks ladies!


----------



## msd_bags

Here is my only Furla - Elle studded tote in Gloss. Really love this! Love the color and the softness of the leather. I just have a problem maintaining its shape in storage.


----------



## Hppp

Lajka said:


> It is an old regular collection, it was a longer time in shops, not only one season - I think 2014+2015 or maybe 2013+2104.




Thanks lajka! Do u own one of them? How is it holding up? I saw it in an outlet and am considering to get it.


----------



## Lajka

Hppp said:


> Thanks lajka! Do u own one of them? How is it holding up? I saw it in an outlet and am considering to get it.


No, sorry, I have not this model...but I like it, this model is original and unusal, not very often to see...


----------



## Lajka

msd_bags said:


> Here is my only Furla - Elle studded tote in Gloss. Really love this! Love the color and the softness of the leather. I just have a problem maintaining its shape in storage.
> View attachment 3358278


Great color and shapes!


----------



## Forest_lee

Can the furla metropolis mini crossbody fit iphone 6s plus with casing?


----------



## Stansy

The sale is on, and now I am awaiting a delivery 

Still have to decide on which bag I will give away - my bag closet is nicely balanced atm...


----------



## julietoscar

Forest_lee said:


> Can the furla metropolis mini crossbody fit iphone 6s plus with casing?



Yes it can, I just purchased a navy Metropolis crossbody with the chain strap and it can fit my iPhone 6S Plus + slim case on it. It is a snug fit though. Although the bag is quite structured, the leather is pliable, unlike stiff saffiano leather, so there is a bit of give.


----------



## CordyFox

I apologise if this is in completely the wrong place! I'm new to the forum and trying you get my head around everything.
I have an unusual Furla bag, kind of oil cloth doctors bag type... With a kind of Wizard of Oz pattern!?
My husband bought it for me and I've never used it. Found it languishing in the wardrobe this afternoon.
What would be your advice for selling it?
Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## jerrizhao

Hppp said:


> Hi, anyone here owns the furla Alice bag? Is it made for outlets or it's a past season item? Many thanks in advance


I just bought the Alice bag down here in the Furla Outlet in Melbourne.  It is beautiful, I was drawn to the colour as soon as I walked in.  It's light blue/grey, I think the official colour is called Indaco.  It's been in the retail store for a while and only made to the outlet about a month ago.  My colour was from the spring/summer 2016 collection.  Not sure if I'll be getting another Furla for a while though as I'm still a bit unsure about the Ares leather.  I had a Furla Farrah bag from 10 years ago made from really soft, supple nappa leather and I really want another one in similar leather, but I haven't seen Furla using this leather for a few seasons already.  I think this type of leather is not in fashion any more, have to wait for the trend to come back.


----------



## Jenniedel

Got a Metropolis medium satchel in blue. It has an optional strap & quite spacious. Love the details! While I don't really mind where bags are made, I'm still pleased that it's made in Italy. [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

CordyFox said:


> I apologise if this is in completely the wrong place! I'm new to the forum and trying you get my head around everything.
> I have an unusual Furla bag, kind of oil cloth doctors bag type... With a kind of Wizard of Oz pattern!?
> My husband bought it for me and I've never used it. Found it languishing in the wardrobe this afternoon.
> What would be your advice for selling it?
> Thank you so much for your time.


Don't sell it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Lajka

CordyFox said:


> I apologise if this is in completely the wrong place! I'm new to the forum and trying you get my head around everything.
> I have an unusual Furla bag, kind of oil cloth doctors bag type... With a kind of Wizard of Oz pattern!?
> My husband bought it for me and I've never used it. Found it languishing in the wardrobe this afternoon.
> What would be your advice for selling it?
> Thank you so much for your time.


So funny bag! 
This "Furla talenthub" was very impressive annual event (I think it discontinued): young designers create their own creation or redesigned some existing Furla model (for example Candy bag - propably you know the twocolored Candy with a ostrich boa - very famous in advertising). The winners of a contest then sell their creation in very limited collection in Furla brand, part of commision went to goodwill or charity.
Many of young creators are the "future stars" in big brand - for instance Bruno Laurenzano who is creating for Gucci in these days...
So, my recommendation for you: find the name of creator (it is possible it is written in bag documentation). Maybe you will find out that you are an owner of exceptional piece of famous designer and you will love it  ! Or maybe not...in every case this bag is a collector´s item. You could be finding a buyer for a long time, because in a preowned-market are appreciated common, well known models.
So, my advice: check the designer, leave it, wear it, enjoy it, show it and boast by your exceptional bag!


----------



## clothier

I don't think they are faked.


----------



## Kimag

Could somebody tell me - it's real or fake? Thank you.


----------



## Kimag

CordyFox said:


> I apologise if this is in completely the wrong place! I'm new to the forum and trying you get my head around everything.
> I have an unusual Furla bag, kind of oil cloth doctors bag type... With a kind of Wizard of Oz pattern!?
> My husband bought it for me and I've never used it. Found it languishing in the wardrobe this afternoon.
> What would be your advice for selling it?
> Thank you so much for your time.


I'll buy it!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

jerrizhao said:


> I just bought the Alice bag down here in the Furla Outlet in Melbourne.  It is beautiful, I was drawn to the colour as soon as I walked in.  It's light blue/grey, I think the official colour is called Indaco.  It's been in the retail store for a while and only made to the outlet about a month ago.  My colour was from the spring/summer 2016 collection.  Not sure if I'll be getting another Furla for a while though as I'm still a bit unsure about the Ares leather.  I had a Furla Farrah bag from 10 years ago made from really soft, supple nappa leather and I really want another one in similar leather, but I haven't seen Furla using this leather for a few seasons already.  I think this type of leather is not in fashion any more, have to wait for the trend to come back.


Hi J
I will be in melb soon and wondering how you think the stock in the Furla outlet? Is it worth going ?
How are the price point?

Thanks


----------



## jerrizhao

DizzyFairy said:


> Hi J
> I will be in melb soon and wondering how you think the stock in the Furla outlet? Is it worth going ?
> How are the price point?
> 
> Thanks


Hi DF,
The stock in the outlet is pretty good.  They have a lot of things although most things are not heavily discounted.  They usually advertise up to 70% off but only a couple of items will be at that rate.  Other bags are roughly 40% off which is still a pretty good price.  When I bought the Alice bag they had an extra promotion where you can get another 20% off if you buy two, so I ended up getting a Kellis tote and the Alice.  The extra discount brings the price of the bags close to online offerings which is why I bought straight away.  

If there is one in particular you're after, you can send me the style number and some photos and I can always go there to see if they have it and how much.

I recently got a Stacy rock in silver in the small size online, will post some photos when it arrives.  My next Furla and probably only Furla for a while (hubby has been giving out warnings recently) will be the red Metropolis Bolero.  So far I haven't been able to find any except a black one on ebay, but I think the bag will sell out before reaching the outlets.


----------



## julietoscar

My Metropolis crossbody in navy. Absolutely love this little gem.


----------



## julie32

Another Navy Metropolis! We are currently on holiday and went to an Outlet center today. I have been wanting a Metropolis Mini for a while but was always sceptical of the size. As I loved this colour and the price was good, I finally troed today, and it indeed fit my wallet, smartphone and car keys. So I took her with me an for a spin immediately, where my DH took this pic [emoji6]


----------



## DizzyFairy

jerrizhao said:


> Hi DF,
> The stock in the outlet is pretty good.  They have a lot of things although most things are not heavily discounted.  They usually advertise up to 70% off but only a couple of items will be at that rate.  Other bags are roughly 40% off which is still a pretty good price.  When I bought the Alice bag they had an extra promotion where you can get another 20% off if you buy two, so I ended up getting a Kellis tote and the Alice.  The extra discount brings the price of the bags close to online offerings which is why I bought straight away.
> 
> If there is one in particular you're after, you can send me the style number and some photos and I can always go there to see if they have it and how much.
> 
> I recently got a Stacy rock in silver in the small size online, will post some photos when it arrives.  My next Furla and probably only Furla for a while (hubby has been giving out warnings recently) will be the red Metropolis Bolero.  So far I haven't been able to find any except a black one on ebay, but I think the bag will sell out before reaching the outlets.


Hi J

Thats very very kind to offer help. I m not after anyone style but I will be back in melb during Xmas period so I will have a wonder to the outlet then
Thanks again!!


----------



## jerrizhao

DizzyFairy said:


> Hi J
> 
> Thats very very kind to offer help. I m not after anyone style but I will be back in melb during Xmas period so I will have a wonder to the outlet then
> Thanks again!!



Oh Christmas is perfect.  If you can go around Boxing Day it's even better.  From memory, last year's Boxing Day, Furla had a pretty good one day sale at the actual retail store.


----------



## Jenniedel

Hi! Does anybody have the Club mini or small size? Would love to read reviews & find out what fits inside as I'm considering buying one. Thanks in advance! [emoji4]


----------



## CoachCruiser

Reviving this thread...any more love for Furla? In particular, I'm wondering why women (like myself) seek out quality leather but tend to shy away from fur...?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

CoachCruiser said:


> Reviving this thread...any more love for Furla? In particular, I'm wondering why women (like myself) seek out quality leather but tend to shy away from fur...?



I am LOVING the size of this, but I can't seem to find it anywhere! Bloomingdale's only has it in black.



Also, I think perhaps because fur LOOKS more like a live animal than leather? Also fur doesn't guarantee sturdiness, but a well-made leather bag can last fur years and years. Just some thoughts!


----------



## Missyliberty

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am LOVING the size of this, but I can't seem to find it anywhere! Bloomingdale's only has it in black.
> View attachment 3604396
> 
> 
> Also, I think perhaps because fur LOOKS more like a live animal than leather? Also fur doesn't guarantee sturdiness, but a well-made leather bag can last fur years and years. Just some thoughts!


----------



## Missyliberty

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am LOVING the size of this, but I can't seem to find it anywhere! Bloomingdale's only has it in black.
> View attachment 3604396
> 
> 
> Also, I think perhaps because fur LOOKS more like a live animal than leather? Also fur doesn't guarantee sturdiness, but a well-made leather bag can last fur years and years. Just some thoughts!



Hi, 
I have purchased this beautiful metropolis satchel in medium size from Reebonz Singapore, but the problem is it doesn't come with detachable key and there's no hook/ring inside the bag that hold the key at all. I wonder if it is authentic. 

I also checked in farfetch and shopbop, the satchels are without the keys as well only the satchels listed in the official furla websites have it.  Hope you check b4 purchase. I am still thinking whether to return it while waiting reply from furla. And reebonz willing to give further discount if I willing to accept this "less than perfect" condition bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Lately, I've noticed that bags in the boutique are a lot nicer than, say, last year.  I don't really have a thing for saffiano nor the caviar like leather of Furla. So I'm happy to see more bags in "real" leather. I have a great crush on the Club small or medium. Also the Luna hobo, when I am not really a hobo girl. The Emma in blue pebbled is also beautiful!  There is also a flap bag, not the Metropolis, that appealed to me. But I noticed that prices are higher too.


----------



## Nickeywonder

I only have one but I think it's very nice. Has opened my eyes to more Furla bags!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Large Furla Piper in Laguna Blue before and after her extra accessory:


----------



## julie32

New Furla for me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

When I saw this little cutie pie after clicking a link on the Furla facebook Page advertising their Urban Jungle collecting i just had to have it, apart from me thinking that 295 EURO is an ambitious price for such a small bag! But it is just soooo beautiful (and almost the whole collection was Sold out in less than 2 days)... and a girl can only help so much [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Furla Metropolis Mini


----------



## mspurple

hello everyone

i've just purchased a mini piper crossbody bag from a online seller, i kinda shock because it's says made in china.. all of my furla bag was made from italy.. i wonder would i get fake bag?


----------



## milka.ivenna

@mspurple some furla bags are made in china , and mini piper is one of them


----------



## thatsme123

I've been using this cutie for the past few days! Surprisingly spacious!


----------



## AgnieszkaBu

Could someone please kindly help me? I found this baby in a thrift store today. I've been trying to check whether it's authentic, read your comments here and finally decided to post pictures here. Will highly appreciate your help!  Regards!


----------



## Lajka

IMHO athentic.


----------



## AgnieszkaBu

Lajka said:


> IMHO athentic.


Thanks! I was kind of hoping for that 

Do you know the name of the model by any chance?


----------



## dcooney4

I actually really like Furla bags. I recently bought two of them. The quality and styles are wonderful.


----------



## Lajka

AgnieszkaBu said:


> Thanks! I was kind of hoping for that
> 
> Do you know the name of the model by any chance?


It is a shoper from the line "Furla and I" from 2011-12-2013 year, I dont know exactly, and the price was around 200€.


----------



## Lajka

Definitelly 2012 - http://torinostyle.blogspot.cz/2012/03/milano-fashion-week-furla.html
As you could see, the bag is reversible. Enjoy it!


----------



## AgnieszkaBu

Lajka said:


> It is a shoper from the line "Furla and I" from 2011-12-2013 year, I dont know exactly, and the price was around 200€.


Thank you so much!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I actually really like Furla bags. I recently bought two of them. The quality and styles are wonderful.



+1


----------



## ladidalola

dcooney4 said:


> I actually really like Furla bags. I recently bought two of them. The quality and styles are wonderful.


I have a Furla wallet that's more than 5 years old and it still looks brand new. It's silver metallic leather. 

I had a similar Prada wallet a few years ago and it didn't even last 6 months without the leather getting scuffed. I was shocked and disappointed at the poor quality.


----------



## Bee-licious

I'm joining the Furla club!! I am currently in Paris and I visited the outlet La Vallee Village where they have a cute little outlet store. The sales associates were super helpful and were able to grab all three of my bags from the back stock (instead of floor models). I bought a satchel for my mom and two Furla Julia top handles (a bit larger than the metropolis but same style except with an added top handle) in black and white. The light gold hardware is divine and the construction of these bags are very high quality. One thing I was a little disappointed with was that my mom's bag is made in Italy but my two top handles were made in Romania!! I mean I know it's not s huge deal because the quality is really obviously still there and the bags look great but I just wish mine were made in Italy too... there's something MAGICAL of having a bag made in Italy! Someone tell me I'm being silly about this and it shouldn't really bother me....

Here is the style of bag that was made in Romania, I love it and plan to use them for work - understated and verstatile because it comes with a chain strap and top handle! I bought them in black and white (not the colors shown; not my photo below, photo is from La Vallee Village's Instagram):


----------



## dcooney4

Bee-licious said:


> I'm joining the Furla club!! I am currently in Paris and I visited the outlet La Vallee Village where they have a cute little outlet store. The sales associates were super helpful and were able to grab all three of my bags from the back stock (instead of floor models). I bought a satchel for my mom and two Furla Julia top handles (a bit larger than the metropolis but same style except with an added top handle) in black and white. The light gold hardware is divine and the construction of these bags are very high quality. One thing I was a little disappointed with was that my mom's bag is made in Italy but my two top handles were made in Romania!! I mean I know it's not s huge deal because the quality is really obviously still there and the bags look great but I just wish mine were made in Italy too... there's something MAGICAL of having a bag made in Italy! Someone tell me I'm being silly about this and it shouldn't really bother me....
> 
> Here is the style of bag that was made in Romania, I love it and plan to use them for work - understated and verstatile because it comes with a chain strap and top handle! I bought them in black and white (not the colors shown; not my photo below, photo is from La Vallee Village's Instagram):


As long as they are made well I would not stress over it.


----------



## ys_love97

looks simple and reasonable price but some items is too barbie style.


----------



## msd_bags

I generally favor non-saffiano bags. I find the pebbled leather on this Club M just wonderful! And this is Made in Italy. I used to have a Furla Plume and the leather on that is beautiful as well though that was made in Romania.


The charm is Furla as well.


----------



## Marianne1979

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, and I would love your Furla expertise ☺️

I was very lucky to find a Furla bag at a garage sale. Now I really want to know what the type/name is. So I wrote Furla an email to ask, but they say the bag was made more then 20 years ago and they don't know what the name/type is.

Does anyone here have any clue?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## dcooney4

Marianne1979 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here, and I would love your Furla expertise ☺️
> 
> I was very lucky to find a Furla bag at a garage sale. Now I really want to know what the type/name is. So I wrote Furla an email to ask, but they say the bag was made more then 20 years ago and they don't know what the name/type is.
> 
> Does anyone here have any clue?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


No but it is lovely.


----------



## Marianne1979

Thanks dcooney4


----------



## Sora_V

Hello, I'm choosing between these 2 Furla bags. What do you ladies think?
Furla Elisabeth Hobo in full-grain calf leather:


Furla Muse Tote in saffiano:


----------



## Bee-licious

Sora_V said:


> Hello, I'm choosing between these 2 Furla bags. What do you ladies think?
> Furla Elisabeth Hobo in full-grain calf leather:
> View attachment 3851871
> 
> Furla Muse Tote in saffiano:
> View attachment 3851872


I like the first one more! Both are cute though - tough decision!


----------



## dcooney4

I like both!


----------



## Sora_V

Tough decision indeed! I'm so close to getting both xD


----------



## msd_bags

Sora_V said:


> Tough decision indeed! I'm so close to getting both xD



I think the 2nd one is hand carry only. So what do you need? Both are beautiful btw.


----------



## Sora_V

msd_bags said:


> I think the 2nd one is hand carry only. So what do you need? Both are beautiful btw.


The 2nd tote can be carried on the shoulder, it doesn't look pretty that way though. But I like the color so much, I have no pink bag yet


----------



## msd_bags

Sora_V said:


> The 2nd tote can be carried on the shoulder, it doesn't look pretty that way though. But I like the color so much, I have no pink bag yet



So it is both like and need then for the 2nd bag?  [emoji3]


----------



## SK_pochacco

Hi ladies! I'm struggling in getting a julia mini crossbody bag or a metropolis mini crossbody bag. Any idea which one is better? Thank you!


----------



## Demen

My new Pin bag at work today, it's my 2nd Furla bag and I just got her in Incheon Airport last week, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 hope we'll be together for long time


----------



## Bee-licious

SK_pochacco said:


> Hi ladies! I'm struggling in getting a julia mini crossbody bag or a metropolis mini crossbody bag. Any idea which one is better? Thank you!


I think the Julia is bigger (I have it), so my vote goes there but I also think the Julia isn't made in Italy but the Metropolis is


----------



## Sora_V

Demen said:


> My new Pin bag at work today, it's my 2nd Furla bag and I just got her in Incheon Airport last week,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899743
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope we'll be together for long time


So elegant!


----------



## gswpurse

I bought another black metropolis flap today. Now I can have 4 different looks...


----------



## SK_pochacco

Bee-licious said:


> I think the Julia is bigger (I have it), so my vote goes there but I also think the Julia isn't made in Italy but the Metropolis is


Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Sora_V

gswpurse said:


> I bought another black metropolis flap today. Now I can have 4 different looks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902784


They're all great colour combination!


----------



## vargagirl

I am looking to buy a neutral coloured Furla Metropolis, so it will go with most outfits.
Anyone have opinions on Vaniglia, Sabbia or Argilla? 
It is so hard to decide based on the computer screen when you can’t see them IRL!


----------



## Sora_V

I like taupe so my vote goes to sabbia. I find vaniglia a little plain, easily becomes dirty too.  The mini Metropolis has so many pretty colors, too bad the size is too small to be practical for me, the medium size is great though.


vargagirl said:


> I am looking to buy a neutral coloured Furla Metropolis, so it will go with most outfits.
> Anyone have opinions on Vaniglia, Sabbia or Argilla?
> It is so hard to decide based on the computer screen when you can’t see them IRL!


----------



## vargagirl

Sora_V said:


> I like taupe so my vote goes to sabbia. I find vaniglia a little plain, easily becomes dirty too.  The mini Metropolis has so many pretty colors, too bad the size is too small to be practical for me, the medium size is great though.


I’ve ended up buying the black - can’t go wrong with classic!


----------



## Sora_V

vargagirl said:


> I’ve ended up buying the black - can’t go wrong with classic!


Great choice, you can never have too many black bags xD


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hi ladies, what's the quality of Furla like? I saw a woman at the airport carrying a pale pink Furla leather tote, and it turns out it was the large Pin tote - is it worth it? I'm thinking of picking up me one of those, in either the blush pink or red...


----------



## ladidalola

I had a silver Furla wallet that remained immaculate for years! Very happy with the leather quality and how the silver didn't scuff. I had a similar silver Prada wallet and it scuffed within the first few months of using it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ladidalola said:


> I had a silver Furla wallet that remained immaculate for years! Very happy with the leather quality and how the silver didn't scuff. I had a similar silver Prada wallet and it scuffed within the first few months of using it.



That is helpful, thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hi ladies, what's the quality of Furla like? I saw a woman at the airport carrying a pale pink Furla leather tote, and it turns out it was the large Pin tote - is it worth it? I'm thinking of picking up me one of those, in either the blush pink or red...


I have a couple of Furla bags and no quality issues at all.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hi ladies, what's the quality of Furla like? I saw a woman at the airport carrying a pale pink Furla leather tote, and it turns out it was the large Pin tote - is it worth it? I'm thinking of picking up me one of those, in either the blush pink or red...



I have always found Furla to have a great quality-price ratio. I have been buying Furla bags for at least 10 years (probably closer to 15) and have never had any problems. I usually use them for for 2-3 years then sell them and recover about 50% of the purchase price. For me, it's a good buy.


----------



## vargagirl

I have a Metropolis Mini and very impressed with the quality for that price point.


----------



## Fally420

I have three furlas which I use for occassions where I can't baby my bags and they look like new!
With my LV neverfull epi for example I have to be careful because of scuffs. Never had such issues with my furla bags!


----------



## Daria Daen

https://www.farfetch.com/ro/shoppin...1030.aspx?storeid=10616&from=listing&tglmdl=1
Opinions on this furla tote? anyone here owns the  Eden?


----------



## dotty8

Daria Daen said:


> https://www.farfetch.com/ro/shoppin...1030.aspx?storeid=10616&from=listing&tglmdl=1
> Opinions on this furla tote? anyone here owns the  Eden?



I like it, love tote bags  I don't own this particular style, but I've had a similar tote bag form Furla for some years now and it holds up really well.

Not really a bag but a Furla item anyway  - this week I got a cute iPhone case from the Spring 2018 collection


----------



## LynneC

I have a number of Furla bags and accessories and have always been very happy with their quality and longevity x


----------



## Sora_V

dotty8 said:


> I like it, love tote bags  I don't own this particular style, but I've had a similar tote bag form Furla for some years now and it holds up really well.
> 
> Not really a bag but a Furla item anyway  - this week I got a cute iPhone case from the Spring 2018 collection


It matches your nail polish well


----------



## Madame Mazuni

I have recently purchased a furla bag with a matching purse which I cannot find any information on at all.  The numbers inside read G10 255801 2302gsi dc1 45 I - inside of the purse 13

Any help would be wonderful


----------



## bernz84

I was at the Desert Hills Premium outlets and didn't know there was a Furla store there. After being disappointed with the selection and prices at Mulberry, Gucci, Burberry, and Coach, I decided to make a quick stop here. 

While I've heard of Furla and have seen them in department stores, I didn't really give them much thought. However, this bag caught my eye. Its called the Julia and it was only $109! 

I was going to post this later since I have no Wi-Fi at the moment, but I was too excited to not share.


----------



## USCGirlie

bernz84 said:


> I was at the Desert Hills Premium outlets and didn't know there was a Furla store there. After being disappointed with the selection and prices at Mulberry, Gucci, Burberry, and Coach, I decided to make a quick stop here.
> 
> While I've heard of Furla and have seen them in department stores, I didn't really give them much thought. However, this bag caught my eye. Its called the Julia and it was only $109!
> 
> I was going to post this later since I have no Wi-Fi at the moment, but I was too excited to not share.
> 
> View attachment 3986155



Congrats!! What a gorgeous purse, especially for just $109!


----------



## bernz84

USCGirlie said:


> Congrats!! What a gorgeous purse, especially for just $109!


Thank you!!! [emoji7] 

Btw, all, the Furla bag selection is decent at the outlet. I saw a ton of bags in several colors and they were at good prices, too. Lots of Metropolis type looking bags for under $200. [emoji5]


----------



## Sora_V

Wow $109 for such a pretty bag, what a bargain!


----------



## bernz84

Sora_V said:


> Wow $109 for such a pretty bag, what a bargain!


Thanks! And I totally love it!

The girls who worked at the store yesterday were super nice, which made the whole experience fabulous. When I got to the register to pay they have me a fresh bag in the back instead of the one they had on display (which I would have been more than fine with). I highly recommend going to the Desert Hills outlet.


----------



## Sora_V

That's so nice. Here in Japan a pre-owned Furla of the same style is sold for around $200


----------



## dcooney4

bernz84 said:


> I was at the Desert Hills Premium outlets and didn't know there was a Furla store there. After being disappointed with the selection and prices at Mulberry, Gucci, Burberry, and Coach, I decided to make a quick stop here.
> 
> While I've heard of Furla and have seen them in department stores, I didn't really give them much thought. However, this bag caught my eye. Its called the Julia and it was only $109!
> 
> I was going to post this later since I have no Wi-Fi at the moment, but I was too excited to not share.
> 
> View attachment 3986155


Very pretty!


----------



## bernz84

dcooney4 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!  

I’m really loving this bag. I wore it for almost two days straight in rain and snow on my vacation and it wore extremely well. Very impressed with Furla at the moment. I may just get the Julia pochette the next time I’m at the outlets!


----------



## dotty8

I liked my pink Furla cardholder so much that I also got a grey one today  Plus another iPhone case, these really are practical


----------



## kadelle

wow nice!! 

I recently also went Furla-shopping.

I got a bag I've been in love with ever since it came out last summer: The Furla Oxygen!  
this is a pic i took recently: 





i love it sosososo much! its so cute and fun. it's basically an inflatable pool toy on a chain


----------



## Amazona

dotty8 said:


> I liked my pink Furla cardholder so much that I also got a grey one today  Plus another iPhone case, these really are practical
> View attachment 4067101


How do you find your cardholders - do you stuff them? I tried putting my 10 cards into one and I felt like it was bulging all over the place. I love the look but the bulging kinda put me off.


----------



## dotty8

Amazona said:


> How do you find your cardholders - do you stuff them? I tried putting my 10 cards into one and I felt like it was bulging all over the place. I love the look but the bulging kinda put me off.



Well, I don't really use them for credit cards  - I just put my work identity card in the zipper compartment and my paper business cards in the back slots  (they are quite soft and hardly take up any room so the cardholder looks pristine every time ).


----------



## Ambs123

Hi everyone! I am looking to purchase the Furla Mini Metropolis Petalo (white) but can anyone confirm whether or not this colour or any other light colours have issues with colour transfer ie. from dark jeans etc? Thanks


----------



## Sora_V

dotty8 said:


> I liked my pink Furla cardholder so much that I also got a grey one today  Plus another iPhone case, these really are practical
> View attachment 4067101


That case is so cute


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Hi has anyone seen the new Hello Kitty collab? What are your thoughts?https://www.furla.com/gb/en/hellokittycollection-eu


----------



## dotty8

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> Hi has anyone seen the new Hello Kitty collab? What are your thoughts?https://www.furla.com/gb/en/hellokittycollection-eu



I haven't seen the collection IRL, but I quite like it from the pictures


----------



## lee_dya

Ambs123 said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking to purchase the Furla Mini Metropolis Petalo (white) but can anyone confirm whether or not this colour or any other light colours have issues with colour transfer ie. from dark jeans etc? Thanks


Hi! I have mini metropolis in petalo, I carry it probably less than 5 times, but so far no colour transfer at all from my jeans, HTH!


----------



## SK_pochacco

I just bought the Metropolis mini:
https://www.farfetch.com/nl/shoppin...=CPA&af_channel=affiliate&is_retargeting=true
It will arrive next Thursday  
But I’m eying for the play furla with changeable flaps now  From the Hello Kitty collection, I love the one with changeable flap haha!


----------



## kadelle

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> Hi has anyone seen the new Hello Kitty collab? What are your thoughts?https://www.furla.com/gb/en/hellokittycollection-eu



I saw it and was amused at first. But some pieces really are cute! Like the bag where the flap looks like a big HK face  I don't think I'd buy it cos I wouldn't really wear it too often. But it is a really cute collab xx


----------



## kadelle

SK_pochacco said:


> I just bought the Metropolis mini:
> https://www.farfetch.com/nl/shoppin...=CPA&af_channel=affiliate&is_retargeting=true
> It will arrive next Thursday
> But I’m eying for the play furla with changeable flaps now  From the Hello Kitty collection, I love the one with changeable flap haha!



oooh congrats! its beautiful! 

Yess definitely check out the myplayfurla with  the flaps!! I am addicted to them! So cute and not too expensive for what they are. Oh my gosh...there is a Hello Kitty flap on its own?? I didn't know  maybe I _*will *_buy something from that collab then... haha


----------



## SK_pochacco

yes there is a HK flap too  please share your photo when you got it, thank you


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

So I’ve been Bag crazy and don’t own any Furla but the Hello Kitty bags are so cute and fun. I like the ones with the Hello Kitty head especially!


----------



## SK_pochacco

Oh no, the Furla Metropolis is too small for my iphone 8 plus. It fits narrowly, but it can’t close the flap and both sides look bulky 
It is a beauty though


----------



## SK_pochacco

Sorry forgot the pic


----------



## Alice_novee

Just got this Furla Pin Small Tote in Sabbia


----------



## Stansy

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> Hi has anyone seen the new Hello Kitty collab? What are your thoughts?https://www.furla.com/gb/en/hellokittycollection-eu


I think it is super cute!!


----------



## Ninja

SK_pochacco said:


> Sorry forgot the pic



Oooh, i have the same bag. I bought it couple months ago for 139€. It is so beautiful and i could not pass the low price.


----------



## milka.ivenna

SK_pochacco said:


> Sorry forgot the pic


Thats so cute [emoji7] i saw this pattern on stacy bag and looks cool!


----------



## SK_pochacco

Ninja said:


> Oooh, i have the same bag. I bought it couple months ago for 139€. It is so beautiful and i could not pass the low price.


wow, that's a great deal indeed! but too bad that it doesn't fit the iphone8 plus...


milka.ivenna said:


> Thats so cute [emoji7] i saw this pattern on stacy bag and looks cool!


yes, it does look cool and chic!


----------



## SK_pochacco

Girlz!!!  Furla has launched the metropolis myplay in larger size! My iphone 8 plus can fit!!
 I could not resist to buy 3 flaps! Which one do you like? 
 And today I saw that the Hello Kitty flap is back in stock! Of course I bought it ~ so it is on my way


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SK_pochacco said:


> Girlz!!!  Furla has launched the metropolis myplay in larger size! My iphone 8 plus can fit!!
> I could not resist to buy 3 flaps! Which one do you like?
> And today I saw that the Hello Kitty flap is back in stock! Of course I bought it ~ so it is on my way


Ooh, cute!!! I think that hello kitty is going to look so cute with the black bag!


----------



## julie32

Hello Ladies, 

I just wanted to show you my newest Furla purchase. Did NOT need a new bag, let alone a clutch, nur when I saw this baby it just hit me hard LOL[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## peachylv

Alice_novee said:


> Just got this Furla Pin Small Tote in Sabbia


How are you liking this gorgeous bag?  I’m thinking of buying this in celeste.


----------



## SK_pochacco

Here she is: the little Kitty!


----------



## Kristine faith

Hi! Need help.. im buying this online-
Seller says she bought it in japan. Kindly help authenticate the bag. THANK YOU AND LOOKING FORWARD FOR YOU HELP FURLA masters!


----------



## Kristine faith

Please help authenticate this piece.. 
Im not sure what model is this Furla bag.
Appreciate if anyone can confirm its authenticity. thank you!


----------



## milka.ivenna

Kristine faith said:


> View attachment 4141498
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Need help.. im buying this online-
> Seller says she bought it in japan. Kindly help authenticate the bag. THANK YOU AND LOOKING FORWARD FOR YOU HELP FURLA masters!


I think it's authentic


----------



## TKPom

Hi everyone! New to this forum. Please help me identify and authenticate this Furla bag. Quality is great but I am not familiar with these serial numbers and style/model of bag.
Does it look authentic? Much appreciated!


----------



## Alice_novee

peachylv said:


> How are you liking this gorgeous bag?  I’m thinking of buying this in celeste.



I really like this bag. It becomes my everyday bag.. i use the zipper compartment in the middle to store my wallet.. this bag is easy to match with my outfits.. it's quite spacious.. i usually carry wallet, smartphone,makeup poouch,wet tissue,phone charger.. all of them inside this bag


----------



## **Chanel**

SK_pochacco said:


> Here she is: the little Kitty!



This is sooo cute ❤!


----------



## **Chanel**

Went on a shopping spree and couldn't resist this cute Furla with owls . I already have two other Metropolis bags and I find them perfect for a night out or for when I don't need to carry a lot of things.


----------



## dotty8

I got a new set of Furla leather make up bags  I love pink and grey shades


----------



## peachylv

dotty8 said:


> I got a new set of Furla leather make up bags  I love pink and grey shades
> 
> View attachment 4200431
> View attachment 4200432
> View attachment 4200433
> View attachment 4200434


Those are so pretty!


----------



## chocolateturtle

is ths brand copying furla? 
https://www.forzieri.com/handbags/l...MIpNatnfPR3QIVSJJ-Ch29jQtjEAkYByABEgKQmfD_BwE
the padlock is pretty much identical.


----------



## Vicki ribal

I have a vintage furla authenticated by furla Italy. I paid 2.50 I absolutely love it it’s my fav.


----------



## ghosties

How do you all like your Furla bags? Do they hold up well? I am looking to replace a couple of daily bags that haven't worn well and these seem like quite an affordable way to do so... I actually was surprised by how much I liked their style online. I had never really looked at them as I just assumed they were "old fashioned." but their simplicity really resonates with me!


----------



## julie32

ghosties said:


> How do you all like your Furla bags? Do they hold up well? I am looking to replace a couple of daily bags that haven't worn well and these seem like quite an affordable way to do so... I actually was surprised by how much I liked their style online. I had never really looked at them as I just assumed they were "old fashioned." but their simplicity really resonates with me!


From my opinion very reasonably price everyday bags. Ich you like the style, I van definitely recommend them!


----------



## Elena S

Here are my Metropolis with interchangeable flaps (bases in Petalo and Onyx):


----------



## Vicki ribal

Very cute bags


----------



## Sora_V

Great choices! I've seen countless colours and designs of the Metropolis, but that black/gold is a first.


----------



## Elena S

Thanks! It’s silver actually  But it looks like gold in certain lighting conditions. That was the reason why I bought it and not the golden one


----------



## Elena S

Christmas sales find, Furla Delizia!


----------



## Jaxxnaxx

Elena S said:


> Here are my Metropolis with interchangeable flaps (bases in Petalo and Onyx):
> View attachment 4256883
> View attachment 4256884


Oooohhhh that onyx one..lovin it. Haven't seen that one. I don't own a mini metropolis (yet) and was waiting for one to catch my eye. This one definitely has. Lovely choices there.


----------



## Jaxxnaxx

Happy New Year all!

Any nice Furla Christmas/ New year presents/ treats to share? 
I have...

The LV bag community seem to enjoy sharing their new purchases, why shouldn't we celebrate FURLA...
[emoji16][emoji7]


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

I loved the Hello Kitty collection last spring/summer and I got a few pieces. 

On Boxing Day, I went to Bicester Village and to my surprise, they were selling the Hello Kitty line, so I thought I would add to my collection! They had some great discounts, and an additional 40% off  I also picked up one of the Hello Kitty keyrings too...


----------



## soramillay

Elena S said:


> Here are my Metropolis with interchangeable flaps (bases in Petalo and Onyx):
> View attachment 4256883
> View attachment 4256884



I adore these interchangeable flaps! Are they quite secure? Can you show us how they snap on?


----------



## Elena S

soramillay said:


> I adore these interchangeable flaps! Are they quite secure? Can you show us how they snap on?


They are completely secure! Here is a photo:


----------



## Jaxxnaxx

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> I loved the Hello Kitty collection last spring/summer and I got a few pieces.
> 
> On Boxing Day, I went to Bicester Village and to my surprise, they were selling the Hello Kitty line, so I thought I would add to my collection! They had some great discounts, and an additional 40% off  I also picked up one of the Hello Kitty keyrings too...
> 
> View attachment 4304206


I haven't been to Bicester village for a while. Do they have a good range of Furla?


----------



## soramillay

Elena S said:


> They are completely secure! Here is a photo:
> View attachment 4306116



This is so neat, I love it! Thank you for sharing how it works.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Jaxxnaxx said:


> I haven't been to Bicester village for a while. Do they have a good range of Furla?



I would say that there is a good range and the discounts are worth it! Furla was a very popular shop - very busy and I had to wait the queue for over half an hour to pay! I would double check the pricing as I was overcharged initially, although this was corrected later on.


----------



## Shelby33

First Furla


----------



## Natifim

I recently bought in Paris, my first Furla, and Im loving it.


----------



## Elena S

Got these two cuties delivered home today: Furla Corona on the left and Furla My Piper on the right (both in small size) and I love them both! Still debating if I should really keep them both (it has been a bit too much shopping lately ), but I got them with 25% discount each!



P.S. I've also been considering to purchase an LV Alma BB in damier ebene later this year or next year. My Piper is though quite similar in style, but looks even more versatile for almost any winter or summer outfit. Plus I would save around 700 euros 

P.P.S. The Corona is made in Romania by the way, but the quality doesn't seem to differ from the Italian ones.


----------



## SK_pochacco

Elena S said:


> Got these two cuties delivered home today: Furla Corona on the left and Furla My Piper on the right (both in small size) and I love them both! Still debating if I should really keep them both (it has been a bit too much shopping lately ), but I got them with 25% discount each!
> View attachment 4407317
> 
> 
> P.S. I've also been considering to purchase an LV Alma BB in damier ebene later this year or next year. My Piper is though quite similar in style, but looks even more versatile for almost any winter or summer outfit. Plus I would save around 700 euros
> 
> P.P.S. The Corona is made in Romania by the way, but the quality doesn't seem to differ from the Italian ones.



Wow the Piper is niceee, I’m looking for this one for months now. May I ask where you have purchased it?
I also saw the new collection Corona, but somehow the new logo doesn’t attract me, still love the Stacy version


----------



## Elena S

SK_pochacco said:


> Wow the Piper is niceee, I’m looking for this one for months now. May I ask where you have purchased it?


At Boozt. They had 25% off many bags last weekend. I’ve also been eyeing it for a while waiting for a discount 


SK_pochacco said:


> I also saw the new collection Corona, but somehow the new logo doesn’t attract me, still love the Stacy version


I actually like the new logo. I think it makes the bag stand out, but is not too flashy and highly recognizable.


----------



## Elena S

Some mod shots!


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Has anyone seen the new Hello Kitty collection for 2019? It also has My Melody too! (The My Melody bag has sold out in my country already)  I loved last year's collection and bought a few pieces...very tempted again this year!


----------



## Bella Blues

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> Has anyone seen the new Hello Kitty collection for 2019? It also has My Melody too! (The My Melody bag has sold out in my country already)  I loved last year's collection and bought a few pieces...very tempted again this year!



I came to this thread just to check if anyone has posted IRL pics!


----------



## AngelYuki

After 2 yrs, I finally picked up a 2nd flap for the My Play Furla. Took me so long to finally decide on a 2nd flap with a reasonable price. Found this flap heavily discounted at Bloomingdale's for $41 



I purchased this bag 2 yrs ago. I thought the flap and body was the same color due to the store lighting. Can anyone tell me which is magnolia and which is moonstone? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Elena S

AngelYuki said:


> Can anyone tell me which is magnolia and which is moonstone?


I think your base is in moonstone. I have a flap in the same color: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/furla-bags.574876/page-42#post-32718532


----------



## jasteo888

Hi ladies, anyone can tell if this bag is authentic? Thank you


----------



## iqaganda

I am contemplating on buying the metropolis but not the small one.. i think it is a medium size that I was loving. I haven’t reached the point where i was craving and urging on having one but it is definitely one that i have my eyes on.


----------



## Clyap

Hi,
I’m interested to buy this 
Preloved Furla Piper Dome Medium Lampone Bag. Would appreciate if the experts here can let me know the authenticity of this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lajka

Clyap said:


> Hi,
> I’m interested to buy this
> Preloved Furla Piper Dome Medium Lampone Bag. Would appreciate if the experts here can let me know the authenticity of this. Thanks in advance.


IMHO authentic. Nice bag, enjoy!


----------



## Clyap

Lajka said:


> IMHO authentic. Nice bag, enjoy!


Thank you so much


----------



## JoJo1982

Apologies if posted to the wrong place, I am new here. Could you please advise whether this is genuine or n
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 ot? Purchased it from a charity shop and wondering if it's a good buy. Love it regardless. TIA


----------



## ivankajane

Elena S said:


> Some mod shots!
> View attachment 4410083
> View attachment 4410084


Hi!  What's the colour of your My Piper?


----------



## Elena S

ivankajane said:


> Hi!  What's the colour of your My Piper?


It’s called caramello


----------



## Magggieee

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> Has anyone seen the new Hello Kitty collection for 2019? It also has My Melody too! (The My Melody bag has sold out in my country already)  I loved last year's collection and bought a few pieces...very tempted again this year!





Bella Blues said:


> I came to this thread just to check if anyone has posted IRL pics!



I have it! Got it a couple of days ago and it was the last one on the store. I passed on last year's Hello Kitty Collection since the colors are too bright to my liking but when I saw this dark blue My Melody, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Magggieee said:


> I have it! Got it a couple of days ago and it was the last one on the store. I passed on last year's Hello Kitty Collection since the colors are too bright to my liking but when I saw this dark blue My Melody, I couldn't pass it up.



Too cute!! I love Furla. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Magggieee said:


> I have it! Got it a couple of days ago and it was the last one on the store. I passed on last year's Hello Kitty Collection since the colors are too bright to my liking but when I saw this dark blue My Melody, I couldn't pass it up.



Cute! I like the addition of My Melody this year! I purchased the My Melody wristlet last month and ordered a little more this month...I am a big Sanrio fan!


----------



## Lajka

JoJo1982 said:


> Apologies if posted to the wrong place, I am new here. Could you please advise whether this is genuine or n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4462707
> View attachment 4462709
> View attachment 4462710
> View attachment 4462711
> View attachment 4462715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ot? Purchased it from a charity shop and wondering if it's a good buy. Love it regardless. TIA


IMHO yes.


----------



## peachylv

Magggieee said:


> I have it! Got it a couple of days ago and it was the last one on the store. I passed on last year's Hello Kitty Collection since the colors are too bright to my liking but when I saw this dark blue My Melody, I couldn't pass it up.


I just love My Melody!!  That’s adorable!


----------



## poulinska

Elena S said:


> Some mod shots!
> View attachment 4410083
> View attachment 4410084


Your Pumps look nice!!! Where are they from?


----------



## Elena S

poulinska said:


> Your Pumps look nice!!! Where are they from?


Thanks! They are from Gianvito Rossi


----------



## poulinska

Elena S said:


> Thanks! They are from Gianvito Rossi


Thank you!


----------



## Amazona

Just got this Furla Favola Bifold wallet. It was a sale find and I couldn't be happier - my other mini wallets don't have a pocket for cash and I sometimes need it. I usually go for leather SLG but this one is canvas on the outside and dark blue leather inside.


----------



## dotty8

My new Furla Metropolis bag in Amarante colour  Already carried it to a classical concert, paired with a Max&Co Swarovski bracelet


----------



## AngelYuki

Just picked up this card holder from the Labor Day sale. I really like the Hello Kitty Collection this year. I'm a huge Hello Kitty fan, but I think I prefer the My Melody design more than the Hello Kitty one so I went with the blue one. Though the pink one is cute too.


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

AngelYuki said:


> Just picked up this card holder from the Labor Day sale. I really like the Hello Kitty Collection this year. I'm a huge Hello Kitty fan, but I think I prefer the My Melody design more than the Hello Kitty one so I went with the blue one. Though the pink one is cute too.



Cute! I have the My Melody Wristlet  It is quite unusual to see other Sanrio characters feature in fashion collections apart from Hello Kitty (although I am still a fan of Hello Kitty) and I love My Melody!


----------



## divineprada

Elena S said:


> Some mod shots!
> View attachment 4410083
> View attachment 4410084



Cute Piper! And love your shoes!


----------



## deemary

Hello everyone, newbie here. I want to buy a pre-owned furla mini metropolis, but the metal tag inside the bag only has “FURLA” written on it with no “genuine leather” underneath. is it fake? thanks a lot.


----------



## Lajka

Elena S said:


> Some mod shots!
> View attachment 4410083
> View attachment 4410084


Nice bag and shoes! Whats the brand of the shoes please?


----------



## AngelYuki

deemary said:


> Hello everyone, newbie here. I want to buy a pre-owned furla mini metropolis, but the metal tag inside the bag only has “FURLA” written on it with no “genuine leather” underneath. is it fake? thanks a lot.


 I have the My Play version with the exchangeable flaps and it says "Genuine Leather Furla Made in Italy". The regular Metropolis might be different.


----------



## AngelYuki

I picked up 2 straps for my Metropolis at the outlet today  I'm so happy I was able to find these because I missed out on them at the boutique.


----------



## Elena S

Lajka said:


> Nice bag and shoes! Whats the brand of the shoes please?


The shoes are from Gianvito Rossi.


----------



## Lajka




----------



## tangleddaenerys

My first My Play Furla, i don’t know why i wait this long to get this little gem


----------



## babibarbie

Hi ladies! Now furla has little twin stars collection for sale! I already got 2 coins purses and a card holder! Im 38 years old but cant help with Little twin stars characters lol I will share once I get my little haul


----------



## SK_pochacco

babibarbie said:


> Hi ladies! Now furla has little twin stars collection for sale! I already got 2 coins purses and a card holder! Im 38 years old but cant help with Little twin stars characters lol I will share once I get my little haul



I myself am nearly 38, but I got the Hello Kitty myplay. Age doesn’t matter! As long as you love doing what you want


----------



## Amazona

I'm 40 years old and I just got me a new Furla Little Twin Stars wallet! Age SO does not matter! Plus us who are around 35-40 yrs old remember the characters from the 80's - Little Twin Stars were my favorites and you don't see them often in fashion items so of course I had to pounce immediately when I saw this.


----------



## babibarbie

Amazona said:


> I'm 40 years old and I just got me a new Furla Little Twin Stars wallet! Age SO does not matter! Plus us who are around 35-40 yrs old remember the characters from the 80's - Little Twin Stars were my favorites and you don't see them often in fashion items so of course I had to pounce immediately when I saw this.
> View attachment 4649198



omg this is amazing! Super cute! Can you share more pics pls?  Is that the card wallet?If so,  I got that in white! Today I couldnt help myself and went back to get a wristlet in blue   Omg my husband cant dream with my expenses Thanks to affirm


----------



## babibarbie

Im also new with Furla, are their leather nice? Hopefully not PU! Thank you again ladies


----------



## Amazona

babibarbie said:


> Im also new with Furla, are their leather nice? Hopefully not PU! Thank you again ladies


Furla has great leathers and craftsmanship - the Little Twin Stars collection is textured leather like most of their SLG. It's the same as saffiano but saffiano is Prada's own word for it so other companies can't use it. 
This is the card wallet, I basically wanted to purchase the whole collection but managed to keep some sense in my head and just settle for one piece.
Congrats on your purchase, I had such trouble deciding between the white and blue! Here are some extra shots; the wallet isn't full even though I have a bunch of stuff in it, around 15 cards and cash plus a few coins.


----------



## babibarbie

Amazona said:


> Furla has great leathers and craftsmanship - the Little Twin Stars collection is textured leather like most of their SLG. It's the same as saffiano but saffiano is Prada's own word for it so other companies can't use it.
> This is the card wallet, I basically wanted to purchase the whole collection but managed to keep some sense in my head and just settle for one piece.
> Congrats on your purchase, I had such trouble deciding between the white and blue! Here are some extra shots; the wallet isn't full even though I have a bunch of stuff in it, around 15 cards and cash plus a few coins.
> View attachment 4650048
> View attachment 4650049
> View attachment 4650050



Ohhh so gorgeous!!! I think I lost my mind buying few items of this collection! But ai dont regress even knowing Im paying them for a year lol They are limited pieces and soon or later will worth 3x more just because is Sanrio! I saw on ebay some sellers selling some items of the collection for over $1K!!! Well, I envy your willpower lol Thank you so much for the pictures!!! It looks like very spacious and compact! Love it! And its so cute!!!!


----------



## babibarbie

So in love! I also got the wallet card and wristlet! I will take a pic when my toddler allows me! Lol love the leather smells and the high quality!


----------



## Amazona

babibarbie said:


> So in love! I also got the wallet card and wristlet! I will take a pic when my toddler allows me! Lol love the leather smells and the high quality!


SO PRETTY!


----------



## babibarbie

Amazona said:


> SO PRETTY!


Thank you!!! Its super cute in person! And this week all store are on sale!! I missed jt


----------



## babibarbie

All things I got from the collection! I wish they would make a regular wallet but Im happy with the things I got! Why 2 purse coins? Because Kiki cant live without Lala


----------



## varpu

Hi there 

I need some help, can anyone tell me what this bag is called? Or even better, do you own this bag? What do you think about it? 

It’s old model so I can’t seem to find it anywhere.. Looking to buy this kind of bag so thats why i’m asking 

thanks ❤️


----------



## Feelgood1

Hello group, I found this bakelite handbag and I do not know if Furla ever made this type of bags since I didn't find any online. Could this be a fake?


----------



## Amazona

varpu said:


> Hi there
> 
> I need some help, can anyone tell me what this bag is called? Or even better, do you own this bag? What do you think about it?
> 
> It’s old model so I can’t seem to find it anywhere.. Looking to buy this kind of bag so thats why i’m asking
> 
> thanks ❤️


This looks like it's from the early 2010's. I have no idea what the name is the bag is but I do know that Furla leather is TDF and also very durable.


----------



## Amazona

Feelgood1 said:


> Hello group, I found this bakelite handbag and I do not know if Furla ever made this type of bags since I didn't find any online. Could this be a fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668927
> View attachment 4668928


I found some Furla bakelite and lucite bangles on Google search so Furla has dabbled with both bakelite and lucite in the past; Furla was founded in 1927 so they have probably surfed every possible fashion wave in the last century. I know they've done some retro lines along the years as well. Not saying I'm 100% sure it's genuine but it looks loke something Furla probably has done at some point.


----------



## dotty8

I got a cute nylon *Furla *cosmetic bag last week  (and some chocolate, lol)


----------



## zebbywebby

Lovely looking at the items shared here. I have just bought a Furla SLG (Babylon M card holder) and waiting for it to be delivered and now am looking at getting a bag, likely the Metropolis Mini (so cute and colourful!) or the Metropolis Shoulder/Medium bag.


----------



## Egel

zebbywebby said:


> Lovely looking at the items shared here. I have just bought a Furla SLG (Babylon M card holder) and waiting for it to be delivered and now am looking at getting a bag, likely the Metropolis Mini (so cute and colourful!) or the Metropolis Shoulder/Medium bag.


That card case is so cute, I hope you enjoy using it. I think the metropolis is my favorite line. It was my first non high street bag and launched me into the beautiful world of bags. The mini didn't fit my phone and I do wanted to wear it on the moments I wanted to be hands free. I don't have the shoulder bag but the size of it is really good. I do have the satchel in small and medium black, the small top handle in black and the medium tote in sabbia. I love that color.

They also have the 1927 line which I adore. The top handles remind me a bit of the kelly and the cross body bags look a bit like the boy. Furla does their take on designer models but they thankfully are not 1:1 copies. Although the lovely ballerina color in a way looks like Chanel's light beige. I still don't know how I should feel about the lock but like the shapes of the bags enough to overlook that. 

The top handles can hold less than I thought and the base could have a better structure, but the crossbody's are roomy and easy to use. I love that you can wear them crossbody or double the strap and wear it as a shoulder bag. I don't like to go crossbody or handheld in the summer. Straps like these make all the difference. Because it's not a premier brand it doesn't hurt my wallet to have multiple sizes or colors. That's a plus too.


----------



## zebbywebby

Egel said:


> That card case is so cute, I hope you enjoy using it. I think the metropolis is my favorite line. It was my first non high street bag and launched me into the beautiful world of bags. The mini didn't fit my phone and I do wanted to wear it on the moments I wanted to be hands free. I don't have the shoulder bag but the size of it is really good. I do have the satchel in small and medium black, the small top handle in black and the medium tote in sabbia. I love that color.
> 
> They also have the 1927 line which I adore. The top handles remind me a bit of the kelly and the cross body bags look a bit like the boy. Furla does their take on designer models but they thankfully are not 1:1 copies. Although the lovely ballerina color in a way looks like Chanel's light beige. I still don't know how I should feel about the lock but like the shapes of the bags enough to overlook that.
> 
> The top handles can hold less than I thought and the base could have a better structure, but the crossbody's are roomy and easy to use. I love that you can wear them crossbody or double the strap and wear it as a shoulder bag. I don't like to go crossbody or handheld in the summer. Straps like these make all the difference. Because it's not a premier brand it doesn't hurt my wallet to have multiple sizes or colors. That's a plus too.



Thanks for the input @Egel. The crossbody bags do look roomy and no-fuss. I‘m looking forward to be able to visit the store once things gets better to try on a few pieces.


----------



## Egel

zebbywebby said:


> Thanks for the input @Egel. The crossbody bags do look roomy and no-fuss. I‘m looking forward to be able to visit the store once things gets better to try on a few pieces.


I don't know where you're located but some online stores have sales up to 50%. Most seasonal colors are heavily discounted when they are not on trend anymore. That is the moment when I always strike. 

Another thing that I forgot to mention is that they can handle the rain. It's always nice to not panic about your bag and belongings when you end up in a sudden downpour.


----------



## babibarbie

Hi all! For some reason this thread went up and my phone alerted me!!! After 2 years that I posted here about my purchase of Furla Kitty collection, my obsession about the colab took over and even Furla not selling them
Any longer, I always keep digging and finding pieces of this collab on ebay, mercari, poshmark and even the rea real! So by far, besides what I posted, I own today more few bags , card holders and wallets from the collection!!! I cant wait to find a time and post all my collection pictures here to share with you all! Its a gorgeous collection and Im not wearing them as Im affraid to ruin the leather!!! I just love to stare at them and smell the leather hahaha


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

Has anyone seen this? Furla have released a new collaboration with Line Friends:



			https://bagaholicboy.com/2021/04/furla-5-things-to-know-about-the-furla-x-line-friends-capsule-collection/
		













Hopefully it comes to my country's Furla!


----------



## babibarbie

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> Has anyone seen this? Furla have released a new collaboration with Line Friends:
> 
> 
> 
> https://bagaholicboy.com/2021/04/furla-5-things-to-know-about-the-furla-x-line-friends-capsule-collection/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it comes to my country's Furla!


Nothing at website yet!!!! I will wait for the next sale and thanks heaven is not Sanrio related lol Super cute though


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

babibarbie said:


> Nothing at website yet!!!! I will wait for the next sale and thanks heaven is not Sanrio related lol Super cute though



haha I did wonder if they would do a new Sanrio collection before...I love their Sanrio collabs and this new Line Friends one


----------



## babibarbie

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> haha I did wonder if they would do a new Sanrio collection before...I love their Sanrio collabs and this new Line Friends one


Im ok with this collection! I know eventually I will grab at least the wallets lol I cant help myself with kawaii stuffs!but I wish was a Sanrio colab! At least my wallet is happy that is not sanrio or san-x lol
I saw in their HK IG that they will have some nice cute buckets bags in this line!  I will need hold myself and stay only with the wallets or my husband will divorce me


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

babibarbie said:


> Im ok with this collection! I know eventually I will grab at least the wallets lol I cant help myself with kawaii stuffs!but I wish was a Sanrio colab! At least my wallet is happy that is not sanrio or san-x lol
> I saw in their HK IG that they will have some nice cute buckets bags in this line!  I will need hold myself and stay only with the wallets or my husband will divorce me



Haha I am the same, it is very tempting to buy a few pieces (or more)... >.<


----------



## babibarbie

Looks like tomorrow will the the release


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

babibarbie said:


> Looks like tomorrow will the the release



nice! Anything catch your eye?


----------



## babibarbie

I got 2 wallets and the pink bear bucket bag! They will be here Friday then I will post pictures here! I also need to get my furla kitty collection out to picture them! Such a beautiful collection!
Now I want the coin purses but that ai have to wait for a sale! How about you?


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

babibarbie said:


> I got 2 wallets and the pink bear bucket bag! They will be here Friday then I will post pictures here! I also need to get my furla kitty collection out to picture them! Such a beautiful collection!
> Now I want the coin purses but that ai have to wait for a sale! How about you?



Wow congrats! Looking forward to your photos! The collection is not available in my country yet.


----------



## babibarbie

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> Wow congrats! Looking forward to your photos! The collection is not available in my country yet.


I cant wait!!!! Yesterday I went back and got Sally as a coin purse!! Let me tell you, my husband cant not even dream about my spendings   I hope the collection arrives in your country soon!!!


----------



## babibarbie

Here is what I today! I still have 2 more piece to coming! One will be here tomorrow then I post the pic  the leather smell is amazing in these pieces!


----------



## Ineedanewhandbag

babibarbie said:


> Here is what I today! I still have 2 more piece to coming! One will be here tomorrow then I post the pic  the leather smell is amazing in these pieces!



So cute! Which one are you going to use first?


----------



## babibarbie

Ineedanewhandbag said:


> So cute! Which one are you going to use first?


They are going to the collector side of my closet hahaha not using them just yet! They are too cute but I wish they were bigger!


----------



## kaledonia

My old Furla Candy bag  
I have a love- hate relationship with this bag.


----------



## Egel

kaledonia said:


> My old Furla Candy bag
> I have a love- hate relationship with this bag.


I still love those bags. It was the bag that got me interested in bags beyond high street. Maybe even why Furla is still my number one bag brand. Definitely why the biggest portion of my bags is from them.

I don't love everything they do, but if they do it right, it's so hard to resist getting it in multiple colours.

Why do you have a love - hate relationship with it?


----------



## kaledonia

Egel said:


> I still love those bags. It was the bag that got me interested in bags beyond high street. Maybe even why Furla is still my number one bag brand. Definitely why the biggest portion of my bags is from them.
> 
> I don't love everything they do, but if they do it right, it's so hard to resist getting it in multiple colours.
> 
> Why do you have a love - hate relationship with it?


I have a small one ( 20 cm without strap ) and this does not fit a lot. I do not use it often and tried to sell it here in Norway


----------



## Egel

kaledonia said:


> I have a small one ( 20 cm without strap ) and this does not fit a lot. I do not use it often and tried to sell it here in Norway


I don't think selling is allowed on this forum.


----------



## JCol

Egel said:


> I still love those bags. It was the bag that got me interested in bags beyond high street. Maybe even why Furla is still my number one bag brand. Definitely why the biggest portion of my bags is from them.
> I don't love everything they do, but if they do it right, it's so hard to resist getting it in multiple colours.
> Why do you have a love - hate relationship with it?



Hello!  I noticed you love Furla bags.  I am finding more and more that I absolutely love about their bags (particularly the vintage ones) but.... I am so paranoid about buying a fake, it scares me.  Do you have any pointers on how to ensure authenticity?  (I am new to this forum so I hope it's okay that I just asked you this, and I hope I am not highjacking a thread, here.)


----------



## Egel

JCol said:


> Hello!  I noticed you love Furla bags.  I am finding more and more that I absolutely love about their bags (particularly the vintage ones) but.... I am so paranoid about buying a fake, it scares me.  Do you have any pointers on how to ensure authenticity?  (I am new to this forum so I hope it's okay that I just asked you this, and I hope I am not highjacking a thread, here.)


This is a Furla thread so you are not highjacking anything. Unfortunately I can't see the difference between a real one or a fake one. After buying a lot and scurrying around in outlet centres I do feel the difference between a real one and a fake one.

If you have a particular bag in mind, people can help you in the https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-furla.186306/ thread. 

The only advice I can give you is always buy from the furla store or a webstore that you know is legit. If you don't want to pay full price wait for a sale. A 20% discount for something you really want is nice. If you don't mind on missing out, sometimes there are 40% discounts.


----------



## JCol

Egel said:


> This is a Furla thread so you are not highjacking anything. Unfortunately I can't see the difference between a real one or a fake one. After buying a lot and scurrying around in outlet centres I do feel the difference between a real one and a fake one.
> 
> If you have a particular bag in mind, people can help you in the https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-furla.186306/ thread.
> 
> The only advice I can give you is always buy from the furla store or a webstore that you know is legit. If you don't want to pay full price wait for a sale. A 20% discount for something you really want is nice. If you don't mind on missing out, sometimes there are 40% discounts.


 Okay, thank you so much!  I'll check out the thread that you linked me to.  Appreciate your insight!


----------



## Egel

JCol said:


> Okay, thank you so much!  I'll check out the thread that you linked me to.  Appreciate your insight!


You're welcome


----------



## BalkanBella

Hello everyone and sorry to start with a question right away but you guys have definitely seen more genuine Furlas than me. 
Doesn't the leg spacing seem off to you? Or am I just nuts and overthinking?


----------



## Amazona

BalkanBella said:


> Hello everyone and sorry to start with a question right away but you guys have definitely seen more genuine Furlas than me.
> Doesn't the leg spacing seem off to you? Or am I just nuts and overthinking?


How is it off? 
That's how I've seen Metropolis Minis, with the same kind of feet. If I remember correctly the 2021 remodel has feet that are directly attached to the bottom without that extra leather strip at the bottom but earlier models came as in the picture.


----------



## BalkanBella

Amazona said:


> How is it off?
> That's how I've seen Metropolis Minis, with the same kind of feet. If I remember correctly the 2021 remodel has feet that are directly attached to the bottom without that extra leather strip at the bottom but earlier models came as in the picture.


I mean the little feet are usually in the corners of the leather rectangle on the bottom of the bag. 
Is it okay for them to be positioned so far away from the corner stitches?


----------



## Amazona

BalkanBella said:


> I mean the little feet are usually in the corners of the leather rectangle on the bottom of the bag.
> Is it okay for them to be positioned so far away from the corner stitches?


Now that you mentioned it - yes, they should be more to the corners of the rectangle. I somehow failed to pick up on that at first glance.


----------



## BalkanBella

Amazona said:


> Now that you mentioned it - yes, they should be more to the corners of the rectangle. I somehow failed to pick up on that at first glance.


Right? I'm not going crazy (hopefully).
I only have one Furla atm and thighs just don't seem right with this one.


----------



## Amazona

BalkanBella said:


> Right? I'm not going crazy (hopefully).
> I only have one Furla atm and thighs just don't seem right with this one.


No, we both see it. So either we're both crazy or that bag is a bit wonky.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Has anyone see Furla Opportunity in salvia color? Thinking of buying but  not sure.of its color


----------



## Karulidis

Hellooo dear people! Does anyone know if there will be like a spring/easter sale on Furla's website? And if yes, when?


----------



## Amazona

Karulidis said:


> Hellooo dear people! Does anyone know if there will be like a spring/easter sale on Furla's website? And if yes, when?


They regularly have sales. I don't know when the next sale will be on but I doubt we'll have to wait long for it.


----------



## Karulidis

Thank you for your answer! I hope it'll be by mid April so I can order


----------



## Karulidis

Hey everyone  I just ordered the 1927 mini Marmo C from furlas website. To me the color was very neutral, not that greyish. But I can see pics online from previous models like the metropolis one that is clearly dark grey...can someone help me with this? I wanted a more neutral one, don't want a grey one.... i would appreciate any suggestion!!


----------



## Amazona

Karulidis said:


> Hey everyone  I just ordered the 1927 mini Marmo C from furlas website. To me the color was very neutral, not that greyish. But I can see pics online from previous models like the metropolis one that is clearly dark grey...can someone help me with this? I wanted a more neutral one, don't want a grey one.... i would appreciate any suggestion!!


What is the color name? The colors do sometimes vary from leather and style to another. The colors are pretty well portrayed on the Furla website.


----------



## Karulidis

Amazona said:


> What is the color name? The colors do sometimes vary from leather and style to another. The colors are pretty well portrayed on the Furla website.


The color is Marmo C, they are telling me that its "dark grey", but to me it doesn't look grey let alone dark on the pictures on their website


----------



## Amazona

Karulidis said:


> The color is Marmo C, they are telling me that its "dark grey", but to me it doesn't look grey let alone dark on the pictures on their website


The pictures on the website are usually bang on so I wouldn't worry before I got the bag. It's probably exactly what you signed up for.


----------



## pomeline

Does anyone own Furla 1927 Mini handbag? I mean this one:







I've seen it on sale at the moment 20% off and I'm considering it but not sure yet whether it is good or not. I've been looking for a traditional style "granny bag" (you know, the sort of classical style Queen Elizabeth would carry, the kind you can carry at any age and any occasion really) and this might be it. My only worry is whether it is durable and does my phone fit inside. Mainly wondering how wide the top of the bag is when you open the flap.






It looks like a tiny bag but the measurements are 21.0 x 16.0 x 8.5 (w x h x d) in centimetres aka 8.3 x 6.3 x 3.3 in inches. My phone is about 6.7 inches tall so sometimes wiggling it inside a bag is difficult if it's a small bag.

I've also been looking at Lauren Ralph Lauren Farrah Medium Satchel but it's not quite as nice looking as this one. I guess what I'm looking for is the sort of style Hermes Kelly is. The Duchess of Cambridge often as lovely bags that fit this style too and I know she carries at least Aspinal Mayfair.


----------



## Amazona

pomeline said:


> Does anyone own Furla 1927 Mini handbag? I mean this one:
> 
> I've seen it on sale at the moment 20% off and I'm considering it but not sure yet whether it is good or not. I've been looking for a traditional style "granny bag" (you know, the sort of classical style Queen Elizabeth would carry, the kind you can carry at any age and any occasion really) and this might be it. *My only worry is whether it is durable* and does my phone fit inside. Mainly wondering how wide the top of the bag is when you open the flap.
> 
> 
> It looks like a tiny bag but the measurements are 21.0 x 16.0 x 8.5 (w x h x d) in centimetres aka 8.3 x 6.3 x 3.3 in inches. My phone is about 6.7 inches tall so sometimes wiggling it inside a bag is difficult if it's a small bag.
> 
> I've also been looking at Lauren Ralph Lauren Farrah Medium Satchel but it's not quite as nice looking as this one. I guess what I'm looking for is the sort of style Hermes Kelly is. The Duchess of Cambridge often as lovely bags that fit this style too and I know she carries at least Aspinal Mayfair.


Furla offers amazing quality, so that's not something you need to worry about. They are a heritage brand, 95 yrs old, and very proud of their products.
You could ask their CS or call a store that sells Furla and just ask them what the width of the opening is.


----------



## pomeline

Amazona said:


> Furla offers amazing quality, so that's not something you need to worry about. They are a heritage brand, 95 yrs old, and very proud of their products.
> 
> You could ask their CS or call a store that sells Furla and just ask them what the width of the opening is.



Thank you so much for your reply! I would of course have contacted them but the flash sale is only on this weekend and I doubt they'd answer before it ends. Ok so 20% off is not that much but the times being how they are with the inflation etc. I thought this might be one of the rare times I can justify splurging on a handbag like this.


----------



## jblended

pomeline said:


> aka 8.3 x 6.3 x 3.3 in inches. My phone is about 6.7 inches tall so sometimes wiggling it inside a bag is difficult if it's a small bag.


In my experience, your phone is unlikely to fit in the bag. The measurements are of the exterior of the bag, but the sides are folded in, making the interior space much narrower.
You could probably wiggle your phone in diagonally, but that would limit what else you can put in the bag. Is there a slightly larger version? It would be more functional. 
Or, if you're flexible about these things, you can put your phone in your pocket and carry everything else in the bag.

Agree with @Amazona that their quality is usually very good.
Hth


----------



## Egel

pomeline said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I would of course have contacted them but the flash sale is only on this weekend and I doubt they'd answer before it ends. Ok so 20% off is not that much but the times being how they are with the inflation etc. I thought this might be one of the rare times I can justify splurging on a handbag like this.


I don't know where you live but the end of season sale with some webshops often go up to 40% discount. It might be worth waiting for unless you are prone to skippers regret.

I own this bag a size up. The leather is very durable but the front is prone to sagging. That might be different with the smaller size. 

The size you're after has the same specs as the Coach Tabby 20. I love that bag but it is snug. You can fit a phone but it won't be up for grabs unless you edicate one compartment to your phone or you can use the pocket on the back. 

It was love at first sight when I saw this bag. At the time the mini size wasn't out. If I didn’t had the Tabby's I would get this one.


----------



## inverved

pomeline said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! I would of course have contacted them but the flash sale is only on this weekend and I doubt they'd answer before it ends. Ok so 20% off is not that much but the times being how they are with the inflation etc. I thought this might be one of the rare times I can justify splurging on a handbag like this.



I bought my black Mini 1927 last year and would highly recommend them. Here is a link to a better price than 20% off and this site uses DHL as their courier of choice.

I absolutely love this bag although it probably fits the same amount as a Chanel mini rectangular. I love the option of wearing it on the crook of my arm or carrying it as a crossbody. Getting in and out of the bag is not as painful as the Kelly closure and the Furla turnlock feels very well made.

Let us know how you go, pomeline!


----------



## pomeline

Thank you all for your help! I appreciate it a lot. I'm still thinking about it because I don't want to rush into buying something I wouldn't be hundred percent happy with. I guess I'm still trying to figure out what is it that I really want from a bag. It always seems there's that one thing that isn't like you wanted it to be in your dream bag, isn't there? I have the tendency to try to cram half my house inside my bag to the point where my husband starts asking "do you really need all that in there?" and mostly I don't. In my case this means I'm cramming my phone, card wallet, keys, tiny torch light, eyeglasses/sunglasses, comb, makeup&mirror, pen, gloves, a packet of tissues (and sometimes maybe even a water bottle and an umbrella if I can manage) into a small bag and in the end I'll have to start taking out stuff that doesn't fit in.

I will definitely take a look at the larger S model too. I am finding myself thinking whether I want a really stiff bag or do I want the walls to be able to expand with my tendency to over fill my bags...


----------



## Amazona

pomeline said:


> Thank you all for your help! I appreciate it a lot. I'm still thinking about it because I don't want to rush into buying something I wouldn't be hundred percent happy with. I guess I'm still trying to figure out what is it that I really want from a bag. It always seems there's that one thing that isn't like you wanted it to be in your dream bag, isn't there? I have the tendency to try to cram half my house inside my bag to the point where my husband starts asking "do you really need all that in there?" and mostly I don't. In my case this means I'm cramming my phone, card wallet, keys, tiny torch light, eyeglasses/sunglasses, comb, makeup&mirror, pen, gloves, a packet of tissues (and sometimes maybe even a water bottle and an umbrella if I can manage) into a small bag and in the end I'll have to start taking out stuff that doesn't fit in.
> 
> I will definitely take a look at the larger S model too. I am finding myself thinking whether I want a really stiff bag or do I want the walls to be able to expand with my tendency to over fill my bags...


@brsouza has a mini - do you think they might measure the mouth of the bag so there's no second guessing on whether the phone fits in or not?


----------



## Egel

pomeline said:


> Thank you all for your help! I appreciate it a lot. I'm still thinking about it because I don't want to rush into buying something I wouldn't be hundred percent happy with. I guess I'm still trying to figure out what is it that I really want from a bag. It always seems there's that one thing that isn't like you wanted it to be in your dream bag, isn't there? I have the tendency to try to cram half my house inside my bag to the point where my husband starts asking "do you really need all that in there?" and mostly I don't. In my case this means I'm cramming my phone, card wallet, keys, tiny torch light, eyeglasses/sunglasses, comb, makeup&mirror, pen, gloves, a packet of tissues (and sometimes maybe even a water bottle and an umbrella if I can manage) into a small bag and in the end I'll have to start taking out stuff that doesn't fit in.
> 
> I will definitely take a look at the larger S model too. I am finding myself thinking whether I want a really stiff bag or do I want the walls to be able to expand with my tendency to over fill my bags...


Coach Tabby 20 has the same size as the top handle mini. Glasses in a case will take up 25% of the bag. If you really want to carry all of your essentials I'm afraid it will never fit in the mini. I don't know how bulky your cosmetics are, but it will fit in the small. 

You can always order both and see what fits best. Because the small is bigger, the sides are also less stiff. That might be the best option.


----------



## antschulina

Hi! I recently bought this exact bag in the shade "Ballerina". It is my third Furla bag, and I love them all! My short advice: go for it!

From all three bags I own from this brand, I can say that their leathers, designs and craftmanship are amazing. This particular style can be considered as a "mini bag", but has enough room for a large phone, and all your essentials. I do not use mine for everyday, because it is a tad too small and also in a light colour. It works well for weekends and for leisure occasions/travel or dinners, where you only need a few essentials (make-up/lipstick, keys, phone). Definitely very good value for your money!



pomeline said:


> Does anyone own Furla 1927 Mini handbag? I mean this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it on sale at the moment 20% off and I'm considering it but not sure yet whether it is good or not. I've been looking for a traditional style "granny bag" (you know, the sort of classical style Queen Elizabeth would carry, the kind you can carry at any age and any occasion really) and this might be it. My only worry is whether it is durable and does my phone fit inside. Mainly wondering how wide the top of the bag is when you open the flap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a tiny bag but the measurements are 21.0 x 16.0 x 8.5 (w x h x d) in centimetres aka 8.3 x 6.3 x 3.3 in inches. My phone is about 6.7 inches tall so sometimes wiggling it inside a bag is difficult if it's a small bag.
> 
> I've also been looking at Lauren Ralph Lauren Farrah Medium Satchel but it's not quite as nice looking as this one. I guess what I'm looking for is the sort of style Hermes Kelly is. The Duchess of Cambridge often as lovely bags that fit this style too and I know she carries at least Aspinal Mayfair.


----------



## Amazona

Egel said:


> Coach Tabby 20 has the same size as the top handle mini. Glasses in a case will take up 25% of the bag. If you really want to carry all of your essentials I'm afraid it will never fit in the mini. I don't know how bulky your cosmetics are, but it will fit in the small.
> 
> You can always order both and see what fits best. Because the small is bigger, the sides are also less stiff. That might be the best option.


"Essentials" can be anything from a card case and a phone to a million little things and then some. The mini might actually be too big for someone.


----------



## Anton

Hi All, 
my partner just came home with this Furla bag, can anyone tell me if it's authentic
Thanks


----------



## Vicki ribal

I love my vintage Furla that I picked up at goodwill for a mere $2.50 a little rough around the edges but a good cleaning and conditioning she’s back in my mix. Yes Furla’s can be faked. I had to send my to Italy to make sure mine was real.


----------



## hesty

Hello, I'm curious to know if anyone has seen this model as I'm highly suspicious it's not authentic as I can't find anything online. This prob is however an older Furla style. Please share any insights you may have, thanks! ☀


----------



## paranoidchair

Hi everyone, I'm new here.

I'd really like some advice. I started off my designer collection this year - after the straps of my fake Longchamp Le Pliage tote that I bought as a teen in Thailand broke off, I realised that I really missed that bag so I hunted for the most similar colour and bought it. I feel like this kickstarted my love for bags.

For the past few months I've been looking at bags as a gift to myself for completing my Bachelor's degree. I'm still in uni and only work part-time, so I didn't have a huge budget. I'm also saving for a house deposit, and would rather spend money on travel than items. Honestly, I would feel sick if I bought a bag from Saint Laurent, LV, Gucci, etc because while I could afford it, spending so much of my money on something 'frivolous' and greatly detracting on my primary goal of saving for a house would make me feel awful. Houses are very very expensive here. 

Anyway, I'd been browsing bags from Coach, Tory Burch, and Longchamp. I'd written a list of bags I liked from them, but I wasn't 100% convinced on any of them. I walked by a Furla store recently and their display looked promising, so I also checked out their site. You know when you just fall in love with a bag and it feels right? That's what I felt when I saw the mini Furla Miastella bucket bag in nero. I still spent some time deliberating (it's on the affordable side for designer, but it's not cheap!), and was going to purchase online but I thought it would be best to go into a boutique to try it on, see what it fits, and really see if I liked it on me/if it would work for my bag preferences. I ended up loving it and buying that bag, but I also tried on the smaller size, also confusingly called mini, in the cognac colour. I've been looking for a mini bag that can fit my phone, wallet, keys, lipstick, etc when I'm not going to be out for very long, or for when I'm out with my partner (who can carry my water bottle in his backpack). 

Should I pull the trigger and get the smaller size in cognac too? I don't plan on having many bags in my collection in the future. Have others here regretted buying multiples of the same model in different sizes/colours? To me it kinda feels silly to have two of the same bag but I really love both, and they would both have different uses (the one I own can fit a lot like sunglasses and a water bottle, so it's more of a 'I'll be out all day but I still want my bag to be small and cute'. 

I think I'm worried about missing out - it seems like Furla has a lot of seasonal styles that they discontinue fairly quickly.


----------

